# The traktor logo totally looks like... (aka the EMD social thread)



## toa$t

totally looks like

*NSFW*: 



trust me, it's nsfw
*NSFW*: 



I'm warning you...
*NSFW*:


----------



## Bomboclat

I cant see it, but i have a feeling it's goatse......


the problem with this thread is that we're already a social forum, but I cant not love an off topic social thread 

Man it's raining buckets here today. I wouldnt hate it so much if I didnt have to go out in it


----------



## StarOceanHouse

a nipple?

Yeah, it's raining up a shit load. Supposedly there's a storm tomorrow.


Gonna see Bryan Jones for free on Friday.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Can't see it dude! Nothing loads... 

Good thread tho!


----------



## toa$t

fixed. haha, unfortunately.

holy crap, I think my head is going to explode with the amount of absolute nonsense that goes into citing cases for a legal memorandum. here's to bluelight for being the best procrastination tool in existence.

edit: nice one thizzer. I guess that's why they pay you the big bucks.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Damn, it was Goatse! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bomboclat

StarOceanHouse said:


> a nipple?
> 
> Yeah, it's raining up a shit load. Supposedly there's a storm tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Gonna see Bryan Jones for free on Friday.



there's supposed to be storms all week!

Hell, the south lands had a tornado warning yesterday! 8(

With all the rain, maybe this year ill be able to get some plums on my plum tree. Homemade plum jam in the summer is total win 

edit: haha, thanks toa$t! I credit the Lounge for the knowledge of that....dont know if thats a good or a bad thing though. Btw Ive been listening to your opulent temple set like none stop recently. Absolutely brilliant mix, mate!


----------



## toa$t

nice one. i think that might have actually been the most fun I've ever had djing, actually.


----------



## Bomboclat

I bet! Just the vibes of Burning Man would have man that set already fun to play.

Now I know why you were so eager to get that arman van helden track from me!


----------



## toa$t

no shit! that totally came from you, didn't it? that one certainly turned a few head in the middle of a techno set. I was feeling frisky. weren't you saying something about going to burning man this year?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

i heard the opulent temple mix as well...good shit! I think I did get to catch a bit of your set on burning man, but I was trippin a bit so i dunno.

lol fuck...making a good kick drum synth is kinda hard. I wanna make it punchy but I'm puzzled as to how.


----------



## Bomboclat

haha yup, twas mine :D

Burning Man is looking pretty iffy, but im going to try my darndest to get out there.


alright EMD, riddle me this. How the hell could I have sweatpants yesterday, but not today? I know the washing machine didnt eat them up, nor did the dryer....


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ive mysteriously lost sweat pants too....


----------



## Bomboclat

Its the sweat pants fairy!!! 

And I was all excited about going out in my "DGAF" outfit. Sweats, moccasins, tee-shirt, and a jacket.

Woulda been comfy


----------



## toa$t

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Burning Man is looking pretty iffy, but im going to try my darndest to get out there.



honestly, burning man is never going to be convenient. eventually, you have to just pick a year and just go, no matter what. i would suggest going sooner rather than later, because you'll basically be kicking yourself for all the ones you have already missed.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

agreed ^


----------



## Bob Loblaw

WHO THE FUCK IS GOATSE?

anyone?

I love making drum sounds, but the kick can be tricky. And then finding a proper snare to complement it.


----------



## Bomboclat

Ill be kicking myself for life for any years I miss, but if I dont have the money I dont have the money. :/


blahblahblah: What are you working with man?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^If you wanna go, you'll get the monies .

I have a Korg EMX drum machine/synth. It's fucking sweet IMO %).

Yourself?


----------



## Bomboclat

!!!!!!!!

WE'RE TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!

except mine has a chip in it


----------



## Bob Loblaw

NO SHIT :D:D?!?!

Mine's abit fucked too from travelling with it .


----------



## Bomboclat

Ya! I got mine about a year and a half (?) ago. It's a fabulous piece of machinery.
I got it for a total steal too!! ($250, instead of the original $500)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

wow that IS a steal. I'd love to get me one of those.


----------



## toa$t

i miss having gear. I started off on one of these babies:


----------



## Bomboclat

the MC-303! :D

I was so close to buying that as my first piece of machinery.
Great for stuff like hip hop and what not. MIA used it to create her first album.


STH: Ebay man! I got mine off there. You just gotta know how to beat the system.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Who would win in a wheelchair race?
Paul Johnson 
or 
Christopher Reeves


----------



## Dissonance

A friend of mine dressed and DJ'd as paul johnson for halloween.

Good times


----------



## JoeTheStoner

he did it again! this time he makes voodoo people

*Link*


----------



## Bomboclat

I cant look at, or think of Paul Johnson's name without singing this song.

I think of it as a good thing %)


----------



## Bomboclat

Ive been bumpin' Bassnectar's new mix all day. Its absolutely fantastic!!!
I cant wait for his remix package to come out 

Hows EMD doin' today?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Well, it's still raining! But it's not going to stop me from going to LA to party.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Ive been bumpin' Bassnectar's new mix all day. Its absolutely fantastic!!!
> I cant wait for his remix package to come out
> 
> Hows EMD doin' today?



That new bassnectar mix is HOT got me even more hyped for ultra since ive never seen nectar..... emd is doing FANTASTIC!


----------



## purplesunshine

*Loving this song*

I'm on e right now and I am LOVING this song. I don't think it would be my style sober but right now it is fan-fucking-tastic. It's such a happy song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77ej...2BA532E84&index=3&playnext=4&playnext_from=PL


----------



## toa$t

yeah, that track's a real bomb


----------



## Bomboclat

ergg there are like two tracks that im dying to ID.

Both are within reach too 

sega needs to reply to his PMs
and chemical's friend needs to hurry his butt back to his house.

Damn me and my lack of patience


----------



## toa$t

try livesets man. they're incredible for techno IDs. not sure how they do on other genres though.


----------



## Bomboclat

livesets? you mean the forum?

please, go on....


----------



## toa$t

http://www.livesets.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=13

these guys are unreal. I often come back the next day to find tracks posted have been IDed.


----------



## Bomboclat

awsome %)
thanks man


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Damn I haven't been to a good electronic show (college 'techno' parties don't count) since last May. This is do damn annoying. :/ I really need to get a good live dose of EDM. There is nothing like a good show to get your spirits up and make everything Ok!


----------



## toa$t

someone told me one of my new tracks sounded 'dated' today, and he might have been impressed if it was 2001. wtf?! the vocal sample was from 1995, but still!


----------



## Bomboclat

I think that means you have to post it here so we can take a look at it


----------



## toa$t

honestly, I don't even know what it meant. Was that supposed to be a criticism? it sure sounded like one. personally, I have never been on of those people who only plays track from the last 6 months/year (like SO many DJs do). I really don't care about when the track was released. a winner's a winner.

http://soundcloud.com/toa-t/how-high-bootleg

there's the tune. stills needs a few more bells and whistles/mastering, but you get the idea.


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:


> http://soundcloud.com/toa-t/how-high-bootleg
> 
> there's the tune. stills needs a few more bells and whistles/mastering, but you get the idea.



Sick tune man!!! - sounds like the Plump DJs!!! I wish you'd used the female vocal more (although the male rapping is cool too), but that's probably just because I like melodies more than you do   The track would tear up a dancefloor for sure!!!


----------



## Bomboclat

toa$t that's a bitchin track!!!!!!

I can kinda understand where your friend is coming from though, as techno/breaks were all the rage during the late 90's/early millennium. I dont really see it as an insult though as that was the golden age of EDM. I guess it's just how you interpret it though....

Real quality track though man, cheers!


----------



## toa$t

thx guys. the response has been 'mixed' thus far (aka not great). it really works on a dancefloor though.


----------



## Bomboclat

holy crap I used the word "though" a lot......

Man I hate comedowns 
Fever Ray is making me feel good though

edit: oh and the new caspa/rusko song. Soooooo good

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCNvGVKTakM


----------



## toa$t

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I can kinda understand where your friend is coming from though, as techno/breaks were all the rage during the late 90's/early millennium. I dont really see it as an insult though as that was the golden age of EDM. I guess it's just how you interpret it though....



yeah, that's kind of how I looked at it. It really got me thinking about the whole 'that sound is dated,' and why that is so widely considered to be a criticism.


----------



## toa$t

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> holy crap I used the word "though" a lot......



dude, I am totally guilty of this too. I also use too many howevers in my real writing.


----------



## Bomboclat

toa$t said:


> yeah, that's kind of how I looked at it. It really got me thinking about the whole 'that sound is dated,' and why that is so widely considered to be a criticism.



I think everyone is too obsessed with "the new". Everyone wants the newest, hippest, most out there sound that they cant take time to appreciate classic sounds.

It's the hipster movement, what can I say 



toa$t said:


> dude, I am totally guilty of this too. I also use too many howevers in my real writing.



haha, its why thesaurus.com is bookmarked on my browser.


----------



## toa$t

i've been thinking about getting myself a pair of tapered jeans and an asymmetrical hair cut one of these days. maybe some converse. and starting to playing indie dance. only.


----------



## Bomboclat

scarves dude, scarves.


----------



## toa$t

haha, like, more than one scarf. maybe I'll have to get a scarf rack.

and this hat:





(which I am actually starting to think is kind of cool)


----------



## Bomboclat

oh no, the hipster disease has already gotten you!!!!!!

make sure you start smoking _at least_ two packs of Natural Spirits per day. (Although I must admit, when I smoked Natural Spirits were my brand haha)


----------



## MDMAhead

This is how you wear a hat:







Lee Burridge FTW!!!


----------



## toa$t

terrible producer, good DJ. saw him at this really weird party in San Francisco like a year ago. he went on at 1 and was still playing when I left at 7. he went through phases of playing slower melodic stuff, which kind of sucked, but the first 3ish hours were awesome.


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:


> terrible producer, *great* DJ. saw him at this really weird party in San Francisco like a year ago. he went on at 1 and was still playing when I left at 7. he went through phases of playing slower melodic stuff, which *rocked*, but the first 3ish hours were awesome.



Fixed that for you 


As a producer, most of his tracks are pretty average, and anyway, they're all 'co-produced' by a 'studio partner' (I'm always cynical whenever a big-name DJ starts releasing tracks that are made in conjunction with an 'engineer', a 'studio partner', or a 'co-producer'  )

However, he's released 2 tracks that imo are absolutely phenomenal - 'Maladjusted' is an epic breaks track from the late-90s - it sounds like Hybrid. And 'Why Are All The Pretty Ones Insane' is a tech-house track from around 2004 - it's got a thumping rhythm and a massive bassline, and I reckon you'd really like it - check it out on Beatport if you haven't heard it already


----------



## toa$t

pretty ones is ok. I wish it didn't have all that tweaky shit going on though. it's too spastic. I don't know the other track.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I take any criticism about my EDM tracks with a grain of salt.  Most people who aren't EDM producers, including many DJ's and almost all clubgoers, barely speak sine language.  I sometimes think that EDM is one of the most misunderstood genres in music.  Commercial electronic music is so terrible it has biased the casual listener's attitude toward what is good.  

...and forget about taking criticism from people that rarely or do not normally listen to EDM.  You know, those ones who say it isn't real music b/c it isn't played with instruments, as if an ARP 2600 or Moog Voyager were less complex than six strings and a fretboard.


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:


> pretty ones is ok. I wish it didn't have all that tweaky shit going on though. it's too spastic.



I used to hate all that tweaky shit too, but after about a year of listening to it on Hybrid's 'Y4K' CD, I began to realise that the tweaky shit is really just in the background. The track is all about _those_ beats and _that_ bassline.


----------



## toa$t

been on repeat for like half an hour.

http://soundcloud.com/truati/smokers-area-the-game-victor-ruiz-truati-rmx


----------



## toa$t

just finished sorting all my records. holy crap that took a long time. 5 full crates of black frisbees going on ebay as 'mystery boxes.' (word to the wise... if you see them, don't feel tempted.) everything is sub-genre coded, gig bagged, and otherwise ready for me to totally fuck it all up again next time I throw a house party.


----------



## Bomboclat

Just got a copy of Bassnectar's new remix pack! It has some great tunes on it.
Got the DJ Bonus pack so I got a bunch of extra goodies with it. 

What fills me with the most glee is the fact that it's "Vol 1".


----------



## Bill

These look really fun to play with, anyone know how much they go for?


----------



## Bomboclat

Ive seen KAOSS Pads for as cheap as $150. I usually see them go for $200
Those particular models are pretty expensive though if my memory serves me correct.

A friend of mine got a dinky little $100 kaoss pad, and theyre super fun to play with. Especially when you hook in your ipod and distort songs.


----------



## toa$t

yeah $200 sounds about right. they're neat little toys, but I don't think I would ever use one for DJing.


----------



## Bill

That's exactly what I want to do, Thizzer. I don't think I could get bored with it.

8]


----------



## Bomboclat

If you just want to putz around with songs there are much cheaper and simpler ones.

The Mini KP for example (nsfw for size)

*NSFW*: 










and the KP2  (nsfw for size)


*NSFW*:


----------



## toa$t

i don't get how they would work in a DJ set. can you only affect the master output?


----------



## RavinRaphael

my boy has a diff model and uses it with his tracktor do do loops and whatever, he has it programmed to have each button do a diff thing, and u hear it in the headphones AS you do it, unless u cue the traktor up to have the loop at the break that u seen in the future in the screen, as far as i know. take what i say with a grain of salt, lil twakkkt...


----------



## toa$t

check out my dining room wall:






pretty badass eh?


----------



## RavinRaphael

^^ Yeah thats totally sick!!!!!! a friend of mine too one of his fave records, painted the time on it in corresponding locations took an old clock and put the hands and battery pack thing behind the center with the hands sticking out, making the record into a clock which was sick. ill see if i can find any pics online.


----------



## RavinRaphael




----------



## Bomboclat

damn toast, that's awsome!

in other news, I loathe MTA.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I was gonna get the kaoss pad but instead, I ended up buying this bad boy:


----------



## toa$t

dude, I am totally stealing that clock idea. i'm also thinking dishes made of records too, a la:






what's MTA?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

toa$t said:


> check out my dining room wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty badass eh?



Nice! I am going to do a similar thing when I get out of college/grad school and have more money. I'll try and not as a square though, maybe some twisted psychedelic circle of life thing with the "Tales of the Inexpressible" thing in the middle. Or maybe a 3D shpongle mask or something. 

If I do indeed become an accountant, some of my colleagues might find this a little weird. Well I don't care!


----------



## Clujtwin

*Deepak Sharma (Hidden-Recordings) Time Out NY Interview*

Read Deepak's recent interview in Time Out NY where he speaks to the growth of Hidden Recordings and upcoming projects for the label.
http://newyork.timeout.com/articles/clubs/82156/hidden-recordings-deepak-sharma-interview

Deepak's January 2010 on What People Play: 
http://www.whatpeopleplay.com/?redirect=/chart/sort/date/id/1676

Deepak guest mix on "Openup" for Proton Radio 
http://www.protonradio.com/show.phpaction=bio&showid=166&bioid=771


----------



## Bomboclat

Those bowls look awsome. I wonder how one would even do such a thing though....

MTA = Metro Transit Authority (the bus!)

I lent my car to my brothers significant other (long story for a rainy day), so I had to take the bus today, and the bus was over a half an hour late 

Reminds me why I despise city buses.


----------



## monstanoodle

*Dorian Concept - Seriously funky korg master!*

Just been checking this guys stuff out today... Corrr blimey! 
Some wonderful jazzy, funky stuff coming out of this guy 

Ch-ch-check it!


----------



## RavinRaphael

Toa$t, you can steal the Clock Idea if I can steal the dish Idea  

What we should do is come up with a 3rd Idea 100% unique. I have a shitload of records I can "donate" in the name of exploration.


----------



## MDMAhead

OK so I just went down to London for a day, and while I was there I just couldn't resist having a look in HMV. I ended up buying my first CD for about 2 years!!! - Radio Slave's Fabric album - was only £8 too!!!!!!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I love when DJ's/producers explain their gear.  Here is Richie Hawtin talking about his setup from a couple years ago during his Vegetable residency.
http://vimeo.com/1655321


----------



## @lterEgo

toa$t said:


> there's the tune. stills needs a few more bells and whistles/mastering, but you get the idea.



pretty dope actually  change "dated" to "oldskool" (it does have kind of a retro feeling electro/booty break) and maybe the comment won't seem so scathing.

ps: i'm loving all the record art - i just keep buying new ikea shelving for my vinyl.


----------



## toa$t

I finally got one of those expedit things too. they are so perfect. I def need another one though.

^thx for the kind words.


----------



## Bomboclat

I have a feeling I already know this song and cant remember the name of it as it sounds extremely familiar, but does anyone have a track ID for this song?

it feels like floa oh oh ohhhh oh. oh .it feels like floating


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm kinda disappointed at the lineup for Sin City.....they usually always have good house. meh


----------



## Bomboclat

^ You're not talking about the event Sin City that takes place at The Hudson are you? (I hope not )



Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I have a feeling I already know this song and cant remember the name of it as it sounds extremely familiar, but does anyone have a track ID for this song?
> 
> it feels like floa oh oh ohhhh oh. oh .it feels like floating



nvm, I found it


----------



## jpgrdnr

Must get Kontrol X1....


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> ^ You're not talking about the event Sin City that takes place at The Hudson are you? (I hope not )



yeah, I am...you like the lineup?

It's taking place at the hudson? ah man that sucks....

The only people I'm excited about are Astral Projection and Nigel Richards.


----------



## Bomboclat

Oh no, my apologies, I just read it is taking place at a few venue this year. TBH the line up doesnt intresest me (at least not as much as the previous years.) 

Glad it's not at the Hudson anymore though, god I hate that place.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

oh thank god....I thought you knew something I didn't. how funny that they said "THIS YEAR WILL BE THE BEST SIN CITY YET !!!" with their weakest lineup. 

It would be cool if its at the shrine.


----------



## Bomboclat

With such a weak line up, I kind of doubt it'd be at The Shrine. All of those DJs are small time, or local DJs. Although maybe with the money they're saving from not booking bigger acts they could have the money to do it at The Shrine, you never know. Just doesnt seem likey. Probably will just be at some warehouse downtown, like Winterfresh 07 was. (Lot 61 I believe?)


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Speaking of whether or not to go to shows, I'm trying to decide if it will be worth it to see Simon Posford do a DJ set.  The pros are an intimate setting with a world-class producer.  The cons are that it is not a Shpongle performance and I don't particularly care for their music by itself.  I am more attracted to the imagery, performance, and theatrics that come with a real Shpongle show so don't know if the DJ set will leave me feeling satisfied.  What do you all think?


----------



## toa$t

jpgrdnr said:


> Must get Kontrol X1....



got mine today. really slick.


----------



## RavinRaphael

StarOceanHouse said:


> yeah, I am...you like the lineup?
> 
> It's taking place at the hudson? ah man that sucks....
> 
> The only people I'm excited about are Astral Projection and Nigel Richards.



The line up is weak imo.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Speaking of whether or not to go to shows, I'm trying to decide if it will be worth it to see Simon Posford do a DJ set.  The pros are an intimate setting with a world-class producer.  The cons are that it is not a Shpongle performance and I don't particularly care for their music by itself.  I am more attracted to the imagery, performance, and theatrics that come with a real Shpongle show so don't know if the DJ set will leave me feeling satisfied.  What do you all think?



I would go if he's going to be spinning some of his goa stuff as well. If he's going as hallucinogen and shpongle then I'd say go for it. If it's just shpongle, I would still be inclined to go but not as much.


----------



## Bomboclat

So i wanted to put this out there for those in SoCal



> HARD Summer Los Angeles Saturday August 7th 2010
> 
> It may be the middle of winter, but the HARD team is in full swing for summer. While we dial in every detail to ensure HARD SUMMER 2010 is our best production yet, we're giving you the chance to get involved. How can you help? Simple! Answer this little question:
> 
> Which artists should perform
> at HARD SUMMER?
> 
> Don't be shy -- send your wish list to requests@hardfest.com now. If you'd like to get even more involved with HARD, consider joining our Street Team.
> 
> So mark your calendars, tell your whole family, and fill out your vacation requests NOW because HARD Summer will take place Saturday, August 7th in Los Angeles.
> 
> requests@hardfest.com



My requests (which will probably never happen, but it was worth a try):

Bassnectar
The Chemical Brothers - Live
Groove Armada
Plump DJ's
Boys Noize
Fake Blood
Underworld
Shinichi Osawa
The Prodigy
Simian Mobile Disco - DJ Set
Aphex Twin
Surkin

_A man can dream_


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I don't see artists like Chemical Brothers or Underworld playing at hard. It seems like most of the artists that play at hard are electro house. I could see Daft Punk playing there though.


----------



## Bomboclat

Underworld was on the bill for the last HARD Summer. 
Basement Jaxx was at HARD Halloween (which was pretty dope)

Underworld is a possibility, and The Chem Bro's are touring in American in august so that's a possibility as well.

(although it wouldnt upset me if they didnt play HARD Summer as they're playing the bowl august 15th)

I did my homework here


----------



## StarOceanHouse

oh hehe...my bad...I guess they were. Underworld never did and up playing eh?


----------



## Bomboclat

The entire event got shut down after like 4 acts. I guess you can say its a good thing in relation to me though as I was in Chicago at Lollapalooza so I wasnt the only one who missed out on an Underworld experience  (plus I saw like half of the line up at Lolla so it was _alllll_ good)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Looks like Sin City is gonna be at the Olympic conference center. Have you ever been there Thizz?


----------



## Bomboclat

No sir, you'll have to give us a review if you go!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Speaking of traktor.. mine totally went crazy on me, I couldnt cue in my headphones, and my right deck stopped working completely... to top it off half the time my computer didn't recognize my midi controller! Well I got it all working properly again and got the newest version with some new FX to play with, expect some sets from me soon. I just need to hunt down a few more bangers.


----------



## toa$t

you could always spend the $200...


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Speaking of whether or not to go to shows, I'm trying to decide if it will be worth it to see Simon Posford do a DJ set.  The pros are an intimate setting with a world-class producer.  The cons are that it is not a Shpongle performance and I don't particularly care for their music by itself.  I am more attracted to the imagery, performance, and theatrics that come with a real Shpongle show so don't know if the DJ set will leave me feeling satisfied.  What do you all think?



Even Shpongle DJ-sets can be out of this world. It kind of depends on the particular show. I've seen a Shpongle DJ set in Moscow and it was alright. Then I saw a Posford do a Shpongle DJ set at the Abbey Pub in Chicago and that show blew my mind. He just played this wild dance mix where he would 'mix and match' all the Shpongle songs to pick the most danceable parts. It was awesome. The show in Moscow was a lot more mainstream though, while the Chicago one was more underground and it was obvious there where no "randoms" there. All crazy psypeople.

So if you're going to see him at a relatively small venue somewhere the US, I'd probably go for it. Hell, I'd go for it anyway, but I am stuck in a shitty part of the US where there is no electronic music scene and I don't have car to travel to Chicago and stuff. :/


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

levictus said:


> Then I saw a Posford do a Shpongle DJ set at the Abbey Pub in Chicago and that show blew my mind.


didn't Ott play that show too?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> didn't Ott play that show too?



No he played a few months later around NYE. Posford played sometime in October 2008. It was one hell of a show... I would love to see Ott live though...


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Who's a pirate's favorite producer?




BassnectAAARRGGHHH!


----------



## MDMAhead

Just smoked a joint (a rarity for me these days!) and am listening to my 'Radio Slave - fabric 48' CD. Man it's soooooooooooooo good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - real thumping, groove-based house music


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^awesome, I'll have to check it out. I love me some groovy house.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

toa$t said:


> you could always spend the $200...



Yeah I just got a laptop with windows 7 and plan on starting to play gigs so I will be purchasing a copy.... I haven't installed any bootlegged software on it because I don't want anything getting fucked up when I buy the full version. Once my financial aid gets here, I pay my dad back the 1300 I owe him and pay 500 for driving classes due to my wreckless driving.... Then i'll pick it up :D I have no problem paying for the software its just.. I can't afford it currently. I think traktor is the best dj software available and works great with my basic midi controller...I consider my bootlegged versions my test run, and now that i've decided I will stick with it until I die.... I feel like I owe NI the money.


----------



## Roose

hello EDM social!


----------



## MDMAhead

Roose said:


> hello EDM social!



That's '*EMD* social' to you







Edit: Hello Roose!


----------



## Roose

Oh wow...that was a big fail haha

I was thinking Electronic Dance Music and not Electronic Music Discussion lol


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

HAHA! I just realized I call EMD the EDM forum all the time by accident. Doh


----------



## Roose

Well I mean technically its the EDM forum lol


----------



## MDMAhead

Roose said:


> Well I mean technically its the EDM forum lol



'Electronic music' and 'Electronic dance music' aren't necessarily the same thing. If this forum was restricted to just 'EDM', then we'd be missing out on a lot of quality (non-danceable) music


----------



## toa$t

MDMAhead said:


> ' If this forum was restricted to just 'EDM'



yes please


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

So i'm fucking hyped for spring break. Ultra's lineup has shaped up nicely.... the world of drum n bass party the night before Ultra looks spectacular. I have never seen Pendulum or Nosia.... The first day of ultra is average, but there is an afterparty about a mile from my hotel that is going to be wild. The second day of ultra will be epic with 90% of the the DJs I listen to regularly playing in just 12 hours.... First time seeing a lot of them too..... I have no idea who will be playing @ the ultra carry on, but if its not impressive a great hotel party will be had instead.

And btw toa$t... the rooms at the continental bayside jumped from 129 to like 235 for friday and saturday, and now they are booked solid. Thankfully I only payed 112.00 plus taxes... I already feel like that is crazy high for a 1 star hotel lol.


----------



## Bomboclat

Not to be a Debby Downer here, but Pendulum is quite underwhelming live. (That is, if they're doing a 'Live' set rather than a 'DJ' set).

You better do yourself a favor and see Green Velvet, his live sets are insane.

I must say, im quite envious that you are going to Ultra, CS 

Oh well, I get Coachella, EDC, and Symbiosis when festival season begins


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> You better do yourself a favor and see Green Velvet, his live sets are insane.



I saw Green Velvet once in 2001 and once in 2002. Both times in Chicago.... that was when LA LA LAND... aka "something bout those little pills" was getting played every weekend... to the point of insanity.... One warehouse party on the southside of chicago had that track playing simultaneously in all 3 rooms the month it came out. Good shows he put on, but nothing mind blowing. I will give GV a shot though @ Ultra, if its good i'll stay the whole set.

Never seen Green Velvet live though...as long as its not like a deadmau5 "live" set.. haha... I mean I enjoy some of his music, but when he calls himself a live act and is placed on the schedule at festies as "live" it pisses me off.... I noticed on the ultra flier it doesn't say live next to his name, i'm sure he was dissapointed to be on the same level as though bastard DJs! 

Oh and as far as Pendulum.. yeah ive heard that before thizz.... personally I liked the DJ sets Pendulum was doing in 02' and 03' the best out of anything....  I still listen to those old mixes on the way to school.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Ultra's lineup looks really nice.  It's a long way for me to travel for a show though.  I'll be excited to hear from those who go.

On another note, I need someone to help me learn to appreciate Flying Lotus.  I feel like I'm supposed to like his stuff but it seems soooo laid back most of the time.  All of the tracks are nice downtempo beats but nothign mind-blowing and little of it makes me wanna bob my head.  If anything, it makes me want to fall asleep.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Check out Parisan Goldfish


----------



## toa$t

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Not to be a Debby Downer here, but Pendulum is quite underwhelming live. (That is, if they're doing a 'Live' set rather than a 'DJ' set).



are you crazy?! pendulum live at ultra last year was one of the best shows I have ever seen. I have honestly never heard anyone say that they are underwhelming live. the place was off the fucking hook. seeing green velvet over pendulum would be crazy.

an example of one of pendulum's underwhelming live sets: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYbPbXBxcnc


----------



## Bomboclat

Then they must be very hit or miss as they were VERY underwhelming at Coachella 2008.

On a totally unrelated note, I absolutely hate when songs are played on a mix but are unreleased with no sign of them releasing any time soon.

Example:

Benga's "Man on a Mission" has been played in many dubstep mixes that ive heard. Its been released on a Skream mixed CD, but has not be released individually. I havent seen anything regarding whether it'll be coming out any time soon or not either. Makes me sad, man.


----------



## toa$t

try messaging the artist on myspace. if the track's never coming out, he will have no reason not to hook you up. 

that said, some tracks just take FOREVER to get released. I remember the first time I heard General Electrik - On the Run was in 2005. it wasn't actually released until 2008


----------



## Bomboclat

I doubt his myspace is run by him, and I further doubt that ill get any sort of response (not to mention the fact that id have to sign up for that godawful place to even message him. *shudder*)


----------



## toa$t

idk, you'd be surprised. i've gotten personal replies from all kinds of mid-level artists on myspace. unless they are like carl cox-huge, they are probably at least tuned in to what's going on there.

that said, I also despise that website. it's just so necessary as a marketing tool.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I have to agree ^^ My buddy produces dnb and he has contacted many midlevel DJs and producers regarding his music production and more than half responded with a simple "no, not looking for that style right now" or "you are on the right track contact me again later on with some new material" .... dylan, bassnectar, gein, & donny are some examples...


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Had my child come equipped with this I would have made a million.


----------



## Bomboclat

Hit track right there

I wonder what a fart would sound like through an autotuner...


----------



## JoshE

Has anybody here been to a Creamfeild's Music Festival before? If so how is it? I just found out Creamfeild's is coming to Australia this May


----------



## MDMAhead

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Has anybody here been to a Creamfeild's Music Festival before? If so how is it? I just found out Creamfeild's is coming to Australia this May



I went to Creamfields in Liverpool (UK) in 2000, 2001, and 2002. It always used to be the best out of all the festivals, both in terms of music and organisation. But then they got greedy, and started having rock bands play there as well as DJs, and they also made it a 2-day camping festival (imo the 1-day format was absolutely perfect, where the festival would start at around 2pm, and go right through til 6am).

What's the pill-situation like in Australia these days? - I was there from early-06 til early-09 and it was terrible. The lack of MDMA ruined most of the festivals I went to (check out my youtube clip from Summadayze 09 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va67uaR541k - that's Carl Craig playing, yet people are hardly dancing - that's what I found most Aussie clubs and festivals to be like - the lack of MDMA means that all people do is stand on the spot and gently rotate their shoulders - it's a fucking joke!!!)

[/RANT]


----------



## JoshE

^ Yea man the pill scene still suck's ball's, but there's rumor's of some decent pill's popping up hear and there but who no's 

As for the festival's/clubs you don't need MDMA to have a good time, there's still plenty of other option's available but yeah having no MDMA does affect the atmosphere surrounding clubs and festivals..

So yea couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> I wonder what a fart would sound like through an autotuner...


I guess its time to take a field recording.


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> I guess its time to take a field recording.



Haha!!! I swear that's how Anthony Rother makes some of his bass sounds!!!

e.g. Anthony Rother - Back Home


----------



## toa$t

LISTEN TO THIS


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

toa$t said:


> are you crazy?! pendulum live at ultra last year was one of the best shows I have ever seen. I have honestly never heard anyone say that they are underwhelming live. the place was off the fucking hook. seeing green velvet over pendulum would be crazy.
> 
> an example of one of pendulum's underwhelming live sets: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYbPbXBxcnc



Well, it still looks more like a rock concert or something. Not that bad in itself, but come on. EDM as musical movement has always been about focusing on the music and the sound first and only then on the artist. And there doesn't seem to be a lot of space to dance as well. But I agree, I am kind of biased against Pendulum. :/


This reminds, I haven't been to good EDM show in almost a year now. The only thing I've been to is local college EDM nights and those kind of suck. It really annoying when people stare at you when you getting a light show. Damn rednecks!


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:


> LISTEN TO THIS



Didn't really do much for me to be honest. I blame the Plump DJs - not because their productions were bad - far from it - they produced some phenomenal tracks. But they spawned the 'funky breaks' genre, which mainly consists of other artists doing poor imitations of the Plump DJs. I'm sorry to say that I think this Eshericks remix is one such track 

- your own production that you posted a while back in this thread was far better than this Eshericks remix imo


----------



## toa$t

haha, thanks dude, but I respectfully disagree. I don't think that remix sounds anything like plump DJs either. that part where it really drops in at 2:07... oh man, I can just imagine what that is going to do to a dancefloor.


----------



## Bomboclat

Plump DJs didnt start breaks. Ya they made it large, and they were amazing at it, but you cant really say that every breaks artist after that is a just a cheap imitation.


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Plump DJs didnt start breaks. Ya they made it large, and they were amazing at it, but you cant really say that every breaks artist after that is a just a cheap imitation.



I didn't mean they started breaks (that would be Rennie Pilgrem and the Bassbin Twins  ). I meant that they started the subgenre 'funky breaks', most of which I dislike (although the Plump DJs own tracks, which started the subgenre, are really good  )


----------



## toa$t

that track I posted isn't really funky breaks either...


----------



## MDMAhead

The rhythm in the Eshericks track is a little more ploddy than your average 'funky breaks' track (it actually reminds me of 'The Drum' by Soul Of Man, which I definitely consider to be 'funky breaks'), but the bouncy sounds in it definitely make it a 'funky breaks' track imo.


----------



## MDMAhead

Man you've got me listening to my old Plump DJs mix CDs for the first time in years!!! - their 'Elastic Breaks' CD is phenomenal - that's how funky breaks should be done!!! - there's actually a track on there that reminds me of your 'How High Bootleg' - 'Wanna Do It' by DJ Icey - real party breaks!!!!!


----------



## toa$t

^great track. the groovediggerz remix of the drum is one of my all time favourites too, actually. not too crazy about the original,

i used to be totally crazy about plumps, but I got kind of sick of them. I need more energy and heavier basslines. I've been getting really into specimen A and all those funkatech guys recently.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?voD1yLaqipY


----------



## MDMAhead

I used to be massively into breaks from about 2001-2006. My favourite breaks DJs were Adam Freeland, Lee Coombs, and Hybrid (although all of those used to play other styles as well as breaks).

One of my best mates was a breaks DJ, and I spent many hours round his house listening to him DJ, so I really had my finger on the pulse for a while. But he got into 'heavy breaks' around 2005 (the likes of The Autobots and The Breakfastaz), and I really wasn't into them at all.

- you may have even heard of a night called 'Fuse' that used to run in Manchester (maybe it still does?), which was at the heart of the heavy breaks scene. I went there once (around 2005/2006), and I will admit the music had a lot of energy.............but y'know............I like the occasional blissed-out moment, rather than just constant fast breakbeats and relentless basslines (some of the DJs that night were also scratching on top of all this). I actually remember thinking that the music there sounded like slowed-down drum n bass (it was significantly faster than most breaks - could easily have been 150bpm).

The last 'breaks' artist I got into in a big way was Evil Nine (and a lot of their stuff actually has a 4/4 beat). But that was 5-6 years ago.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Boom festival looks so awesome. I wanna go so bad. It's like europe's answer to burning man.


----------



## Bomboclat

Track ID anyone? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GXekEZfr3w


----------



## toa$t

slick tune. I actually know treavor, I'll see if I can get ahold of him.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

some new lecture vids from RBMA 2010 london edition. i watched the terre thaemlitz aka dj sprinkles one the other night, it was a good discussion.


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> some new lecture vids from RBMA 2010 london edition. i watched the terre thaemlitz aka dj sprinkles one the other night, it was a good discussion.



I'm currently watching the Carl Craig one. He's building up a cool little track in his studio   - always good to see a genius at work!


----------



## MDMAhead

OMFG *Vince Watson* is coming to Manchester next weekend!!! Fuck yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toa$t

JoeTheStoner said:


> some new lecture vids from RBMA 2010 london edition. i watched the terre thaemlitz aka dj sprinkles one the other night, it was a good discussion.



dude, this is wicked. thx for posting.


----------



## toa$t

man, where have these guys been?! I just discovered Konstress on beatport. OMFG so much great minimal. the good, psychedelic shit that really gets into your head. Check out Komfortable Negative Side, Davy Back Fight, Shoot Your Local DJ (fucking AWESOME track name), Black Brina. Just a TON of good shit.

I also just recently rediscovered Speciman A and the whole funkatech crew. oh man that stuff is HYPE. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?voD1yLaqipY


----------



## toa$t

so what's the verdict? is kevinkostner trolling or is his taste in music really that bad? i'm on the fence (leaning towards trolling).


----------



## JoeTheStoner

lol, i think kostner is for real. either way his posts always bring a smile to my face. =)


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:


> so what's the verdict? is kevinkostner trolling or is his taste in music really that bad? i'm on the fence (leaning towards trolling).



He's trolling. I mean - look at what he wrote in the Official Beginners DJing Thread:

'Real quick question: I don't usually get a glipse at what decks they use in the clubs but is it acceptable to use a cd mixer for a gig or no? i've been wanting to start fucking around and eventually even get like a 3am-4am time slot at a club but *i dont feel like going vinyl cuz i would hate to buy vinyl*

cd mixing acceptable and whats suggested for beginner?

*i know i'll be a good dj cause i'm gonna be dancing my as off while i work the decks and getting people hyped up.* '


It doesn't take a genius to see that he's taking the piss bigtime.

If you search through some of his posts, you'll see that he's not just trolling EMD - he's actually trolling the whole of Bluelight.


----------



## Bomboclat

He's trolling. We're dealing with it behind closed doors.


----------



## toa$t

JoeTheStoner said:


> lol, i think kostner is for real. either way his posts always bring a smile to my face. =)



yeah, I actually think he's pretty funny too. some people really are that retarded though.



MDMAhead said:


> *i know i'll be a good dj cause i'm gonna be dancing my as off while i work the decks and getting people hyped up.* '



isn't that what DJs do?


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:


> isn't that what DJs do?



It's what people say DJs do when they want to take the piss out of DJing.


----------



## toa$t

right. they also have to feel the vibe.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Hey, several posts back thizzer asked about a track id from Treavor.  Toast, did you find that track?  The whole Moontribe crew is great people, i'm sure someone could just email him with that link and ask him!  Let me know if the ID is id'ed .


----------



## toa$t

emailed and didn't hear back. try your luck if you want


----------



## StarOceanHouse

toa$t said:


> right. they also have to feel the vibe.



hahaha


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> is kevinkostner trolling or is his taste in music really that bad? i'm on the fence (leaning towards trolling).


I think he's for real.  He's mentioned several spots and Chicago DJ's like Caffeine and Marski that are well known for the euro/hardstyle stuff that he posts.  I guess everyone's journey into electronic music has to start somewhere.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

*is kostner trolling emd*
2 for trolling, thizz and mdmahead
2 for keepin it real, |>R()|)!G/-\|_ and myself
1 on the fence, toast.

if he is by those numbers id say he is doing a good job.

*music related:* this mount kimbie ep slays me. lately been into tracks that i really don't know what genre they would fit under, only characteristic they share is not having the 4/4 "four on the floor" beat with funky percussion.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ive talked to him thoroughly, he really does like that music. We discussed EDM for over an hour via pm. Trust me he named all the clubs were you would hear the music he posts links to. He didn't comply twice this week after being warned via PM with no points taken away on 5 separate occasions so he had two strikes against him this week. How many points in a year does it take for a ban?


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Can you really ban someone for having subjectively poor taste in music?  I'd love to write one of those warning emails.

Dear KevinKostner,
The next Alice Deejay/Darude song you post will get you banned.  If you do not comply, you will be required to write a 1,000 word essay on the Belleville Three/Madchester scene and evolution of techno music before your membership is reinstated.


----------



## KevinKostner

Well, I actually own this very amateur device. I won't call it a "deck". But you could do some pretty cool stuff with it and upload it into any music editing software. So no, I wasn't on b/s in the "beginner DJ" thread, when the money situation was better I was very tempted to buy a couple technics decks and a mixer from the local pawn shop where they were very reasonably priced.


*NSFW*: 








[/IMG]


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

^^^^^^
900 posts since January 2010!?!?
KK, You should post some of your work in the productions thread.


----------



## KevinKostner

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> ^^^^^^
> 900 posts since January 2010!?!?
> KK, You should post some of your work in the productions thread.



There is no work to be posted. I haven't done anything on it since my PC crashed. Getting locked up made me forget 90% about operating that device or Frooty Loops for that matter.

 Being a DJ is a distant dream. If it is acceptable I'd go with a cd mixer, vinyl is expensive.


----------



## Bomboclat

club nights event is starting up! get your sets in!!!!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I will have my new one done tomorrow.... does any other DJs get fucking lost in their collection of tunes? I have so many fucking songs, that I forget about a lot of bangers and I will finish a mix and then realize... "FUCK I coulda dropped this or that.. " if I had remembered about it!


----------



## toa$t

I have a folder in traktor dedicated to tracks that I stumble onto that I want to remember to play.


----------



## b0arder753

ChemicalSmiles said:


> I will have my new one done tomorrow.... does any other DJs get fucking lost in their collection of tunes? I have so many fucking songs, that I forget about a lot of bangers and I will finish a mix and then realize... "FUCK I coulda dropped this or that.. " if I had remembered about it!



I'm not a DJ but I pretty much constantly have various ongoing mixes for various situations that are pretty much constantly being amended.. too much music and OCD.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

well sin city got shut down. how convenient for them that it happened right as astral projection's set was supposed to be on. I will never go to a party by these guys ever again.

I'm pretty pissed considering I only went to see astral at their shitty party.


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> well sin city got shut down. how convenient for them that it happened right as astral projection's set was supposed to be on. I will never go to a party by these guys ever again.
> 
> I'm pretty pissed considering I only went to see astral at their shitty party.



How d'ya think I felt when I went to Global Gathering 2008 in Melbourne purely to see Kraftwerk, only for their set to be cancelled just 2 minutes before they were due on stage


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

This became the norm for Chicago raves in 2002 and 2003. Parties that claim to go till 6 am on the flyer wrapping up at 2 am - 3:15 am

1/3 of the headliners not confirmed, or paid properly so they didnt perform...

And then all the promoters began just stealing everyones drugs at the door and re-selling them less than an hour later (sure this happens everywhere, but it became evident at EVERY party at one point.... )


----------



## Bomboclat

StarOceanHouse said:


> well sin city got shut down. how convenient for them that it happened right as astral projection's set was supposed to be on. I will never go to a party by these guys ever again.
> 
> I'm pretty pissed considering I only went to see astral at their shitty party.



Doesnt surprise me, these types of raves get shut down like clockwork. Its a reason I stopped going to them. The Plurlife rave scene has ruined most SoCal raves. 

Sorry to hear about your experience Star.


----------



## RavinRaphael

MDMAhead said:


> How d'ya think I felt when I went to Global Gathering 2008 in Melbourne purely to see Kraftwerk, only for their set to be cancelled just 2 minutes before they were due on stage



dude thats brutal. I went to see andy C in Bmore once which we took a plane to and they wouldnt let me in the door even tho i had ID and was sober. Apparently my EYES were too BIG. WTFFFFFFF so that was a rough night. I know how u feel.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

thats just horrible they kept you out^ ^

but its also horrible you took a plane just for 1 DJ. I personally couldn't do that for any ONE act.... I guess its not horrible, you just have more dedication.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

acai-blueberry-pomegranate vitamin water zero is deeeeelish. like drinking liquid candy :D

*this is an edit as soon as i posted the above, i went to take a sip of acai-blueberry-pomegranate vitamin water zero and as soon as that sweet nectar hit my taste buds fuckin flavorgasm so good makes me jus wanna like save it.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

is there going to be a need for a "future garage thread" ? mosca is killing it


----------



## Bomboclat

I think we need some DJ Ruth up in this bitch


----------



## toa$t

I bet that's sasha baron cohen.

btw, I just told a telemarketer that he had ten seconds to explain why I should listen to him, without using the letter 'E.' He got as far as "This is a call from a company that wants to help..." at which point I hung up.


----------



## toa$t

so, what if you made your DJ name gogle, and had gogle.com as your website? do you think you would get a ton of hits and thereby international fame just from people mistyping google into their browsers?


----------



## jpgrdnr

obv DJ Ruth is doing well so why not? I'd like to see some DJs do promotions thru porn ads or something similar - Click Here For Free Porn! BAAMMM Banging Techno! Or some sort of pokerstars tie in would be sweet.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I'd like to see the APC20 come out today instead of waiting until April.  I can't wait!


----------



## toa$t

holy crap that's sexy.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

oh my martyn at the RBMA, must see. http://www.redbullmusicacademy.com/london/lecture-videos/martyn_great_depths

btw check out this "stoned birthday dog"

*NSFW*:


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I need counseling to overcome the guilt associated with liking "Night by Night".  It's everything cheesy about the 80's all at once but is like sonic crack to me right now.  I can't shake it.  I need another remix like a dope fiend needs another hit.


----------



## Bomboclat

JoeTheStoner said:


> btw check out this "stoned birthday dog"
> 
> *NSFW*:




*NSFW*:


----------



## b0arder753

JoeTheStoner said:


> is there going to be a need for a "future garage thread" ? mosca is killing it


Not a bad idea.. half the shit I post in the dubstep thread is ignored because it isn't TEH MASSIVE WOBBLEZZZ BROS. Meh.

WHO'S PSYCHED FOR THE ROSKA ALBUM????
I've been bumpin "Squark" nonstop:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqL8ls8CaEA

Such a killer video too.


----------



## Bomboclat

That has to be one of the best music videos ive seen in a while!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> *NSFW*:


wow thats going to be my new wallpaper. obama and stoned birthday dog 2012. 


b0arder753 said:


> Not a bad idea.. half the shit I post in the dubstep thread is ignored because it isn't TEH MASSIVE WOBBLEZZZ BROS. Meh.
> 
> WHO'S PSYCHED FOR THE ROSKA ALBUM????
> I've been bumpin "Squark" nonstop:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqL8ls8CaEA
> 
> Such a killer video too.



yea im looking forward to that for sure. roska had a dope remix for predator mode but i prefer the original


----------



## b0arder753

I haven't heard that remix, pretty good... but yeah, original is def. preferred by me.

FUUCKKKK
gotta record that mix for the EMD club night... I have zero DJ'ing skillz but I feel I'm a decent track selectah so I wanted to submit something anyways.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

They submission is due in 24 hours and 57 minutes of your on eastern standard time.... get goinnnnnngggg!


----------



## toa$t

funnest gig ever saturday night. played a good 4 hours well into the morning with people going absolutely bananas pretty much from start to finish. set went perfectly, dropped a couple original tunes to full on hands-in-the-air and general out-rocking. GREAT party. i've got the first hour or so recorded and will post asap.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

hey man lets use it for the next club night, sounds epic!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Today there has been a direct corellation between my discovery of http://www.vintagesynth.com/ and decline in productivity at work.  What an awesome site.  It makes me want to head to a pawnshop/garage sale right now.


----------



## RavinRaphael

i had a dream that my girl decided not to take me to see andy c in 2 weeks. so i left her...hahahha that was scary.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I  think Andy C is gonna be @ Ultra, or maybe its on of the afterparties... never seen em before...


----------



## Bomboclat

Ive run into some money troubles and might have to pawn a few of my instruments. I was thinking about selling my electribe anyway as I havent been using it a lot lately...what do you think I should settle for? Pawn shops usually dont give much.....I can always lie about it though. I mean...it has a chip...but that's really it. Im thinking I might be able to at least get it at half its worth (original worth $500 so half would be $250). Does this sound realistic?


----------



## toa$t

craigslist it before you even think about going to a pawn shop. Ask for $350 obo and then you can see how it plays out.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

man, if I wasn't low on funds I would consider taking it off your hands, thizz


----------



## Bomboclat

Im short on time toa$t, hence why i'm thinking about going to a pawn shop rather than using ebay or craigslist.

Man that'd be great Star 

You really think it'd be worth $350 though? Even with the damages?


----------



## toa$t

no, i certainly don't think it's worth $350. but $350 obo invites other offers. 

You are NEVER going to get $250 for it at a pawn shop.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Which electribe? A, M, R, S, EMX, ESX?


----------



## toa$t

psytrance is fucking gay. sure, it can be fun at a party if you're totally looped, but every single track sounds like it was written with the same 6 samples.


----------



## b0arder753

I'd agree.... but what do I know?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yeah most full on is like that. there's a whole lot of crap in psytrance that's for damn sure.


----------



## Bomboclat

|>r()|)!g/-\|_ said:


> which electribe? A, m, r, s, emx, esx?



emx


----------



## RavinRaphael

ChemicalSmiles said:


> I  think Andy C is gonna be @ Ultra, or maybe its on of the afterparties... never seen em before...




he spins ultra and viram at wmc.

I have seen him at ultra and viram the last 2 years.

He is a don for a reason. one of my fave djs to see. all vinyl mostly all dubs. so so so amazing. 

Def check him out. 

I can't afford WMC this year so im settling for a knock off viram party. But damn that dream was scary.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

damn im zoning on the new scuba album (amazing btw) so im bout to ash a cig an empty soda can BUT i picked the wrong can and it was the one i was still drinkin out of. luckily i noticed before drinking from it. wow i seriously need to get out more.


----------



## Bomboclat

Hope everyone's ready for the club nights event tonight!
Chem and I are working out streaming right now and will be posting full details soon!


----------



## Cid Jester

*Dubstep.fm*

So I'm totally into dubstep the thing is I have been out of the party scene for like 2 years now and I am totally out of touch with any DJs so I typically just put on dubstep.fm and I really do enjoy the DJs sets but I was wondering if anyone knew of any other radio stations that got down with the grime.

I have also started listen to glitch.fm which is chill. 

Just trying to find some legit ass radio stations. Thanks in advance and sorry if this is a repost.


----------



## b0arder753

Not radio but Electronic Explorations is a great set of dubstep podcasts...


----------



## toa$t

my ex's stomach produces wicked dubstep whenever she does mushrooms.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ lol

No one can get down like Rave Dog


----------



## b0arder753

I don't get it.


----------



## toa$t

toa$t said:


> funnest gig ever saturday night. played a good 4 hours well into the morning with people going absolutely bananas pretty much from start to finish. set went perfectly, dropped a couple original tunes to full on hands-in-the-air and general out-rocking. GREAT party. i've got the first hour or so recorded and will post asap.



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2652836/toast%20-%2013-03-10.mp3

here it is. totally forgot about this.


----------



## KevinKostner

toa$t said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2652836/toast%20-%2013-03-10.mp3
> 
> here it is. totally forgot about this.



broken link sir


----------



## toa$t

fixed. back from the dead eh?


----------



## toa$t

god dammit. K, i'll be back when I figure this shit out.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

i wonder if its gonna be hot tonight in the mojave


----------



## toa$t

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2652836/toast%20-%2013-03-10.mp3

this should work.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

it works, downloaded. will listen tomorrow.


----------



## marsmellow

OMG. OMG. Fruity Loops is fucking AWESOME!! 

I was playing it with it for hours yesterday. I'm addicted to it now.

I'm so glad that I live in a time when you can make music with just a computer and some software. Back in the day you would have to pay thousands just for one synthesizer.

Okay, these are the first two songs I've ever made in my life. I was really surprised that they actually sound like music. And it was so FUN making them! :D

I don't know why I didn't start doing this sooner...

Some weird breakcore sounding thing...
http://soundcloud.com/marsmellow001/first-song

I was trying to make this sound like early 90's techno or trance..
http://soundcloud.com/marsmellow001/second-song

A little bit rough around the edges...

So anyways, does anyone know of a decent book that explains the basics about making electronic music? I know virtually nothing about it, but I would like to...


----------



## b0arder753

Youtube has a lot of tutorials on using various different programs.. although FL isn't really great for fleshing out an entire track, I believe.

edit: another thing is you seem not to be too knowledgable about electronic styles... brush up on what each style generally consists of and that'll give you an idea of what you're doing. (i.e. breakcore is generally 200+ bpm)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yea youtube has a lot of tutorials for FL.

that mix is hype toast.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

4 days, four hours of sleep drunk as shit now, ultra was epic, seriously amazing


----------



## toa$t

http://www.break.com/index/scarface-school-play.html

i laughed until it hurt


----------



## RGB

marsmellow said:


> OMG. OMG. Fruity Loops is fucking AWESOME!!
> 
> I was playing it with it for hours yesterday. I'm addicted to it now.
> 
> I'm so glad that I live in a time when you can make music with just a computer and some software. Back in the day you would have to pay thousands just for one synthesizer.
> 
> Okay, these are the first two songs I've ever made in my life. I was really surprised that they actually sound like music. And it was so FUN making them! :D
> 
> I don't know why I didn't start doing this sooner...
> 
> Some weird breakcore sounding thing...
> http://soundcloud.com/marsmellow001/first-song
> 
> I was trying to make this sound like early 90's techno or trance..
> http://soundcloud.com/marsmellow001/second-song
> 
> A little bit rough around the edges...
> 
> So anyways, does anyone know of a decent book that explains the basics about making electronic music? I know virtually nothing about it, but I would like to...



Indeed, FL studio is highly under-appreciated in my opinion.  Very interesting stuff, certainly on the more experimental side for most first-time FL users...most people just pop out a Sytrus preset over a 4-to-the-floor beat and call it a day, heh. Kudos to you. :D Oh, and out of curiosity, what's that warbly lead instrument you're using in the second song?

...

Um, and would this thread be a good place to ask for comments about stuff I'm working on too? I feel a little self-conscious using the "your productions go here!" thread.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i love when u hear a song coming from ur speakers/headphones but u don't recognize it and think "damn this sounds gooood, what is it" it just happened to sully phonebox its like future garage met 05/06 booka shade.


----------



## Sega420

wassup strangers? 

you should peep the z-shed mixtape 06 by kanji kinetic. 
my mate linked it on facebook and its a fuckin belter! 


they're gettin him down for a set in may at one of their nights, should be good!


----------



## marsmellow

b0arder753 said:


> edit: another thing is you seem not to be too knowledgable about electronic styles... brush up on what each style generally consists of and that'll give you an idea of what you're doing. (i.e. breakcore is generally 200+ bpm)


Yeah, I know that isn't breakcore. I just didn't know what to call it. So, I said the closest thing I could think of.


RGB said:


> Oh, and out of curiosity, what's that warbly lead instrument you're using in the second song?


The only things I used were the regular kick drum, triangle 303, and SH101T. You're probably talking about the SH101T. It's under the TS4042 category in FL 8. Not sure if it's in the 9th edition.


----------



## marsmellow

Why isn't techno more popular in the USA? Why do I have to drive all the way to Detroit to find it being played?  

Oh well. Maybe that's a good thing. As soon as the masses catch on to some musical genre, it usually turns to shit. 8)


----------



## b0arder753

marsmellow said:


> Why isn't techno more popular in the USA? Why do I have to drive all the way to Detroit to find it being played?
> 
> Oh well. Maybe that's a good thing. As soon as the masses catch on to some musical genre, it usually turns to shit. 8)



Where were  u in '92?


----------



## marsmellow

I was five years old. It would have been nice to be able to experience the early 90's  and those early raves though. 88-93 were probably the best years for electronic music. At least I think they are from what I've listened to. 

Just a few tracks from that era...

LFO

Three O' Three

Cubik

Acid Trax

Age Of Love


----------



## toa$t

really? I find anything from before about 2000 to be pretty lame for the most part. breaks is really starting to surge again these days too, which sucks because it's just not that popular in my area (at least not harder stuff. people love their funky flutey crap here though). I'm REALLY liking the techno/minimal/psytrance fusion that's going on right now too.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I finally got around to opening the NSFW pic in this thread's first post and my mind is blown.  How does that even happen?!?


----------



## Bomboclat

1990's trance is the only good trance. 

Perfect for meditation (in fact I meditated to some really good Slyder tracks)

Make me listen to any of that trash trance today and instead of being in a state of tranquility, I would be in a state of disgust and rage.

Progression can be sad some times.... 

Really nice day at the park though. A wee bit cold, but I love the vibes there, as its very woodsy and it was nice to walk around barefoot with my music blasting, and then to sit on the secluded hill with my eyes shut left me in a state of ecstasy.

Got a few weird looks when I was doing my stretches and yoga, but fuckem 
(I guess when you see a long haired barefoot dude doing yoga on a hill whilst listening to EDM you're bound to stare though...lol)


----------



## toa$t

I dug trance up until about 2002. I have to admit that I haven't really given trance a chance these days though.


----------



## Bomboclat

Dont bother toast, you'll only end up being depressed over the fact that the scene got ruined by cheese.


----------



## toa$t

people have been saying that for years though. i really think that most people just tend to outgrow trance rather than the music really being any different.


----------



## Bomboclat

Really now?
Really?

Ok, lets take a vote

1.) Has trance changed?
2.) Is trance cheesier?

A

B

Has it changed?
Is it cheesier?

Ya, id say so.

What does everyone else think? Which is better: A, or B?


----------



## Cyc

*Karen Dreijer Andersson*

Honey is Cool
The Knife
Royksopp
Fever Ray

Fucking genius...


----------



## Cyc

That is all


----------



## Bomboclat

Totally just scored a copy of the new Flying Lotus album before it even hits the streets.
Damn its so "money". 


Ill be doing the astral plane if anyone needs me


----------



## JoeTheStoner

7:45am... stick with bowls or take a stroll to the sto n' buy some swishers. biggest decision of the day /me thinks. damn thurs a papa johns next doe to the sto too... plot thickens.

spiders-spiders-2010-vinyl-brainmath
sbtrkt-laika-2009-vinyl-brainmath
1. Maybes [James Blake Remix]
2. Serged [FaltyDL Remix]
3. At Least [Instra:mental Remix]
1. William [Tama Sumo & Prosumer Remix]
2. Vertical [SCB Edit]

looks to be some keepers this morning


----------



## toa$t

wtf happened to the lounge?


----------



## Bomboclat

A lot of shit went down and we had to get rid of it.


----------



## toa$t

for good? what kind of shit?


----------



## Bomboclat

Yup, no more lounge. I dont know if I should be talking about it though....


----------



## toa$t

hack central? loving the "suffering from addiction? tough shit." banner!


----------



## toa$t

only xenu can help. ROFL!


----------



## Bomboclat

Ya our new Emporer Guido thought it'd be best if we had that


----------



## toa$t

duh I just looked at a calender. bit of an early start no?


----------



## Bomboclat

Damn aussies always wanna be ahead. 8(


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Aussie scum


----------



## StarOceanHouse

people are finally catching on


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Cyc said:


> Honey is Cool
> The Knife
> Royksopp
> Fever Ray
> 
> Fucking genius...


did u know her brother, olof is oni ayhun ?

this charanjit singh has to be a joke


----------



## b0arder753

JoeTheStoner said:


> this charanjit singh has to be a joke



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUqnPYwoiF4

Idk, I can see it being real. I could also see it being fake.

Badass either way.

Pretty interesting blog with back info and shit:
Thoughts on ‘10 Ragas To a Disco Beat’


----------



## JoeTheStoner

b0arder753 said:


> Idk, I can see it being real. I could also see it being fake.
> 
> Badass either way.
> 
> Pretty interesting blog with back info and shit:
> Thoughts on ‘10 Ragas To a Disco Beat’


good blog read. i just discovered it yesterday, listened to it a couple of times. im on the fence could go either way perhaps _slightly_ leaning towards fake. but yea its wicked acid which is what matters so i aint tryna stress over it really. just interesting and would be extremely mind blowing if real. would have to add a name to the history books.


----------



## marsmellow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYs3cS9xFB4

Italo disco FTW!!


----------



## Sykik

EDM soical. So what's been happening. Currently been trying to get back into the mix. Trying. Trying.

It seems to low on my priority list. Gah. I need a life resuffle.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

commence life reshuffle! =)

ikonika album is bangin. took like 2-3 listens at first but no i loves it.


----------



## b0arder753

It could use some editing... same with the new Starkey.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I'm not crazy about his production, but as a dj this kid is nice on the buttons.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31AFfyPXUKQ


----------



## marsmellow

> Welcome To The 90s in Frankfurt by Stormbringer
> 
> Tracklist:
> 1. Little Jam - Black Hill
> 2. Yakooza - Situation
> 3. Terry Bones - Dreaming
> 4. Arrakis - The Spice
> 5. Dee Rex - Soilent Green
> 6. Mosquito Heads - El Ritmo
> 7. Cosmic Vision - Cosmic Vision
> 8. Wag & Y.O.M.C. - Futuro
> 9. Saccoman - Distant Planet
> 10. Schiller - Das Clockenspiel
> 11. Three 'N One Presents Johnny Shaker - Pearl River


One of the better trance mixes I've heard in my life... wish it was like that now. Trance really fell off in the last ten years. WTF happened? Somebody needs to tell these DJs and producers to start playing the good stuff again....


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> One of the better trance mixes I've heard in my life...


id like to hear the mix but i get a Error 404 - File Not Found when i try n' download it


----------



## marsmellow

Oh yes you're right. That was the wrong link. This one should work better...

http://www.zshare.net/audio/55041882b6743b74/


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> Oh yes you're right. That was the wrong link. This one should work better...
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/55041882b6743b74/


woot, thx. fucking wicked mix marsmellow. ^_^

came up on good tunes today...

DBridge_Instramental_and_Skream-Acacia_Avenue__Detroid
Ikonika-Idiot_(Altered_Natives_Remix)
Jose_James-Warrior_Remixes
Pariah-Detroit_Falls__Orpheus
Redlight_feat._Roses_Gabor-Stupid
Roof_Light-Street_Level

dnb, 2step, funky future garage bangers and a pinch of chiptune


----------



## toa$t

new remix in the pipeline is fuckin DEADLY. a little something for everybody!


----------



## jpgrdnr

im still thinking about the drum and bass challenge from last BL club nite. We def needed some other genres. Never mixed drum and bass b4. Any suggestions for mixing? Using Traktor.


----------



## b0arder753

JoeTheStoner said:


> woot, thx. fucking wicked mix marsmellow. ^_^
> 
> came up on good tunes today...
> 
> DBridge_Instramental_and_Skream-Acacia_Avenue__Detroid
> Ikonika-Idiot_(Altered_Natives_Remix)
> Jose_James-Warrior_Remixes
> Pariah-Detroit_Falls__Orpheus
> Redlight_feat._Roses_Gabor-Stupid



I like your style.. all good stuff. Jus Wan and Sbtrct kill it on the Warrior Remixes.

I'm hoping Redlight's track "MDMA" gets released soon.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ likewise dude. yup, those remixes are real good.

just heard a preview of the "mdma" redlight track on youtube. sounds real good. would def bag it if it gets a release.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

this Pariah - Orpheus  is so lush.


----------



## MDMAhead

OK so I went clubbing on Friday night to see Adam Beyer, Cari Lekebusch and Regis. But due to this stupid Icelandic volcano, none of them could make it to the gig. Fortunately, the promoters drafted in The Advent, James Ruskin, and Inigo Kennedy as late replacements 

The Advent was absolutely superb - techno of the highest quality   Full report to come!


----------



## toa$t

FUCK OFF! I would WAY rather see the advent than beyer these days. never seen him either.


----------



## RedLeader

noob question:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5pcFujHNuc

at 3:10, they do an effect in this song.  I want to just call it a "crashing effect," but I'd like to know if DJs actually have a word for this or not.  

Thanks - RL


----------



## toa$t

reverb. beautiful song.


----------



## toa$t

dude, I can't get enough of this song. it has been YEARS since I really got into a trance track. this is just spectacular, and is getting played every opportunity this summer. gonna be a lot of shocked breaksheads in my area in the next few months


----------



## RedLeader

If you mean the one I posted, I am glad you like it!  Sean Tyas is a remixing GOD.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjk0pEGC5Ns

If you're interested in some similar stuff, look up names like Neal Scarborough, Paul Webster, carl B, Thomas Brownzwaer...some really good euphoric stuff with kick!


----------



## toa$t

I prolly won't simply for fear that I will get back into trance, effectively ending my dj career, but here's an oldie but a goodie in a similar vein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc48Q7i1E&feature=related

I might have to dust off some of the old vinyl and whip up a trance mix once exams are done though


----------



## Bomboclat

toa$t needs to make more mixes
ive had his Opulent Temple mix on repeat since Coachella
(btw, any way I can get a track listing on that?)

toa$t you need to hook up with the Do Lab, they're right up your alley.


----------



## toa$t

@ Redleader: I'm thinking i actually like the original even better

Here's the TL thizzer:

01 :: Ecotek - Change We Can
02 :: D-Unity - The Dream
03 :: Smith and Selway - New Heights
04 :: Popof - Head Clearner
05 :: Adam K - Question
06 :: Roberto Capuano - Silent
07 :: Roberto Capuano - Formant
08 :: Adam Beyer - Simulated Usage
09 :: Spartaque - Fobia (Piatto rmx)
10 :: Mijail and Victor Vera - Jungler
11 :: Simone Tavazzi - Ticket
12 :: Adam Beyer - A Walking Contradiction pt. 2
13 :: Armand van Helden - I Want Your Soul
14 :: Paul Ritch - Split
15 :: Steve Lorenz - Brothel
16 :: Slam - Positive Education (Paul Ritch rmx)
17 :: not toa$t - bootleg
18 :: Farace - Decepticonz
19 :: Beatman and Ludmilla - Lizarb the Sad Clown (Plastic Shell rmx)
20 :: Jaydee - Plastic Dreams (Andrea Doria rmx)
21 :: AMB - Neutrino (Rex Strange Alien rmx)
22 :: Simon Says bootleg
23 :: Dilemn - The Pressure
24 :: Plaza de Funk - Drop the Bomb
25 :: Jay Stewart - Don't Do It
26 :: 4Kuba - Communistic Funky
27 :: Mars and The Phat Riderz - Walk Out Laughing
28 :: Freeflow 45 - Substantial (Entity rmx)
29 :: Liz Melody - Skeptical (Karton's Non-Believer rmx)

thizzer, you might like this one too. similar kind of vibe, but it goes the other way: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2652836/toast%20-%2013-03-10.mp3

from a burner party in Toronto last month


----------



## toa$t

where are Do Lab from? 

edit: just had a quick google. we've got a bunch of mutual connections. a few friends of mine get pretty involved with lightening in a bottle too. looks like a pretty sweet jame. thizzer, feel free to pass a cd over to them if you know em. I'll be in LA in August and would totally be into playing for them


----------



## Bomboclat

I dont know 'em personally but know a few of their artists. Ill see what I can do to help you out, but you'd probably have the same luck at this if not more.

Do Lab kicks so much ass!!!! There's never an artist I dont like that plays at their events or installations.

Thanks so much for the TL and for the other mix!


----------



## RedLeader

toa$t said:


> @ Redleader: I'm thinking i actually like the original even better



Ya, I can see you liking the original more.  Just curious, but do you really enjoy the vocals?  My only complaint is that they're a bit "too high."  Get Jes Brieden or Michielle Aragon or one of those types and it would be sooo perfect. 

I guess I like Sean Tyas so much because every single song he remixes he adds the crashing reverb that I've decided.  reverb + keyboards =


----------



## toa$t

so you know that ICP 'fuckin magnets, how do they work' gif? I just found out today that that is actually what the guy is saying in that song! fuckin LOL


----------



## Bomboclat

That song is a meme.


----------



## toa$t

so i have now discovered. excellent stuff.


----------



## b0arder753

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> That song is a meme.



An awesome meme.


----------



## RedLeader

toa$t, check it out:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY0VEhIjAKs


----------



## toa$t

unbelievable!


----------



## toa$t

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYlE905u9x4&feature=player_embedded#!

just awesome.


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYlE905u9x4&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> just awesome.



Kid Capri is an asshole. He complains about someone asking for a request, and then proceeds to stop the music (and thus stop everyone dancing) for over 2 minutes. What a complete tool.

People asking for requests comes with the territory of being a DJ. If you're a DJ and you don't like a request, just say no. But don't spoil everybody else's night by stopping the music just to show how big an ego you have.


----------



## toa$t

where's the 'disagree' button?

if you're just mixing, fine, then maybe (it still drives me up the fucking wall, but whatever). but turntablism is much more than just djing. would you walk onto the stage at a punk show and ask the band to play some funk? because that's essentially what this girl did. Going up an requesting a particular song in the genre that the DJ is playing is one thing. but going up and asking a turntablist like kid capri to play an entirely different genre in the middle of a hip hop set, _at a hip hop club_? please. she had it coming, and I thought he let her off too easy there.

try being in the middle of a slamming techno set and having someone come up to you and ask you to put on some Jay Z. it happens.


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:


> try being in the middle of a slamming techno set and having someone come up to you and ask you to put on some Jay Z. it happens.



I'm going to make it my life's mission to ask you for some Jay Z whilst you're doing a techno set!!!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

LOL. speaking kid carpi and jigga, he produced one of my favorite jay-z tracks. i guess this is the only opening ill have to post it so i won't pass this opportunity up 

It's Like That - Jay Z Ft. Kid Capri  =)

just to keep it on the emd tip tho here is a nice lil interview with Kode9  i really admire this guy and what hyperdub puts out. big up


----------



## b0arder753

Grabbed that LV & Quarta 330?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I remember this one time I was djing at a birthday party, and I was spinning some house. This one girl came up to me asking me if I had any trance. I was like "no, I don't have any trance sorry".  Then she says "You call yourself a DJ and you don't have any trance?" hahahaha, that made my night.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ LOL 


b0arder753 said:


> Grabbed that LV & Quarta 330?


 sure did! the LV & Quarta 330: Hylo track has taken the backseat right now to the other track on the release,  Dong: Suzuran. i love the bleeps and it has this sweet vocal sample that is pure bliss. btw *b0arder753* you feelin the release ?

quick production tip from josh wink


----------



## b0arder753

Yeah, it's phenomenal.. I don't think hyperdub knows how to release something less than quality. I prefer the B side too though.. goes perfectly with today's sunny, gorgeous day.

How're you feeling on the Actress album _Splazsh_? I can't figure out what I think.. I think I need to listen to it a few times. Twice isn't enough.

And Girl Unit's _IRL EP_ dropped... putting it on next. I wanted to enter that comp. to win a copy of the vinyl but I honestly have no idea what GIRL UNIT stands for... couldn't find it anywhere either. "Good In Real Life (y)U(o) (k)No(w) I Trap"?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ damn, are tastes in styles of music is so similar.

i downloaded _Splazsh_ last night, haven't had a chance to listen to it yet. and the _Girl Unit_ just finished as i type this. im curious as to what it stands for myself.

gonna load up the mp3 player and listen to them while playing some xbox. i know the girl unit is on point. actress tho yea, it can take a while to digest im sure.


----------



## b0arder753

The Girl Unit EP is badass.. the edits are equally awesome.

Got anything kinda obscure that you've been really anticipating lately? OR just anything seriously anticpated? Or overlooked? I'm always looking for good stuff.. (which goes without saying I guess)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nothing obscure. looking forward to this Ramadanman - Glut / Tempest ima sucker for chopped female vocals like the ones in "glut" 

always on the lookout as well, n' checking your posts for the good shit.


----------



## b0arder753

Ramadanman is so solid... that should be appearing some time soon. 

It sucks waking up and not finding any new music 
Time to put on something.... classic


----------



## JoeTheStoner

been bumpin that eprom - shoplifter u mentioned a few days ago. so crazy. the slugabed remix... "maniacal" is the best word i can think of to describe it.

had Slugabed-Ultra_Heat_Treated_EP on my puter and didn't even know it still now. skyfire rocks


----------



## b0arder753

_Ultra Heat Treated_ is fucking great... he also has a sweet remix of this chick Cheasleuen's track "Off the Glass" an awesome remix on Rudi Zygadlo's Mu release.


----------



## rincewindrocks

http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=33b85613-6ccb-4287-9718-e2583d61f4ef

Danny Devito rockin it to Deadmau5...pretty amusing

Note NSFW there are girls running around either topless or in nipple tassels, pretty hard to tell which


----------



## KevinKostner

Deadmau5 is the most overrated garbage to ever grace the scene. I think he wears that big mouse head to cover up his ugly, pasty face.

Anyways, Manian still rocking the scene. David Guetta obviously. Brooklyn Bounce. Headhunterz.


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^oh, agreed, i just think watching Danny Devito is hillarious


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^^ agreed x2 (mau5 overrated, watchin devito is blowing my mind) im dying to know how ballin ass danny devito ended up at a mau5 show. 

more comedy: footage of goldie and heist in the studio "euro all the way!" :D


----------



## Bomboclat

rincewindrocks said:


> http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=33b85613-6ccb-4287-9718-e2583d61f4ef
> 
> Danny Devito rockin it to Deadmau5...pretty amusing
> 
> Note NSFW there are girls running around either topless or in nipple tassels, pretty hard to tell which



I gave Devito a high five when I saw him. Most of the cast of IAS was there actually! :D


----------



## Dissonance

KevinKostner said:


> Deadmau5 is the most overrated garbage to ever grace the scene. I think he wears that big mouse head to cover up his ugly, pasty face.
> 
> Anyways, Manian still rocking the scene. David Guetta obviously. Brooklyn Bounce. Headhunterz.




LOL all those DJ's you just mentioned blow


----------



## KevinKostner

Dissonance said:


> LOL all those DJ's you just mentioned blow



David Guetta put his work in, he's by far one of the best house dj's/producers there is. People can say what they want about his current collaborations with top 40 artists, but his track with Akon "sexy bitch" was on fiya. The other two that been tearing up the house scene is Chris Lake and John Dahlback. 

Mau5 is so overrated, seriously he's the one producer everyone that just started listening to EDM likes. He's had like 2 or 3 songs they might play in the club I wouldn't even recognize them, but Manian has had dozens of club bangers in his career.


----------



## Dissonance

KevinKostner said:


> David Guetta put his work in, he's by far one of the best house dj's/producers there is. People can say what they want about his current collaborations with top 40 artists, but his track with Akon "sexy bitch" was on fiya. The other two that been tearing up the house scene is Chris Lake and John Dahlback.
> 
> Mau5 is so overrated, seriously he's the one producer everyone that just started listening to EDM likes. He's had like 2 or 3 songs they might play in the club I wouldn't even recognize them, but Manian has had dozens of club bangers in his career.



David Guetta=the new Tiesto. It's trendy to hate on him, don't know if you got the memo, i'll CC you on the next one.

BTW:
Theres a biiiiiiig difference between House and Electro House


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Cool KitCom MidiFighter video I wanna get an akai apc 40 for my new setup and program it to do shit like this.... maybe not this style but so I can freestyle play it, and make some new tracks on the fly.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

since marsmellow's top 10 album thread, been gettin reacquainted with Midtown 120 Blues (2009). like what zomby did with *where were in 92' * from 2008 with the throwback hardcore/jungle sound, *terre thaemlitz* produced a beautiful album last year that captures perfectly early 90s house music vibe. imo his *rbma lecture* is a must see, some interesting talk about early house music and the culture surrounding it.

DJ Sprinkles - House Music Is Controllable Desire You Can Own 
Dj Sprinkles - Grand Central, Pt I (Deep Into The Bowel Of House) (Mcde Bassline Dub)


----------



## yucatanboy2

That danny devito thing cracks me up.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

yucatanboy2 said:


> That danny devito thing cracks me up.



he was there to see paton oswald do standup but stayed to party with all the DJ's. there are tons of pictures of him and mau5.... he hung out with everyone man... i heard lindsey lohan was caught acting a fool too.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ those are from Coachella 
He's a crack up, takes pictures with EVERYONE and loves to say hello. 

In other news:

Three tickets to Chemical Brothers LIVE in August you say? Just bought 'em you say?

I say I say


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

yeah I know it was from coachella, de vito came to support patton oswald and stayed to party with all the djs


----------



## Bomboclat

at Coachella? Patton didnt perform at Coachella...?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

you got tickets to them at the hollywood bowl thizz? that place is seated eh?


----------



## Bomboclat

Yes indeedy (to both of those questions)

There's enough room to get up and dance though, and from what my friends told me who went to Underworld back in 07 there, they usually let you dance in the isles and what not.

What sucks is that not 10 minutes after I confirmed the ticket order, my friend calls and says her neighbor (who works at the bowl) might be able to snag us free tickets. Ahh I guess if thats the case ill sell 'em, but still, damn.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

well shit thizz, how many tickets did u get? Are seats filling up fast? I haven't got my ticket yet.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> at Coachella? Patton didnt perform at Coachella...?



I thought comedians performed there, maybe it was a different one... im losing it huh   

Beware EMD'ers the forum rules are finally coming so we can stop bickering about what belongs where and all that jazz. %)


----------



## Bomboclat

StarOceanHouse said:


> well shit thizz, how many tickets did u get? Are seats filling up fast? I haven't got my ticket yet.



Tres!
Im really hoping we get those freebies though as I bet those will be better seats.

Seats arent filling up fast.



ChemicalSmiles said:


> I thought comedians performed there, maybe it was a different one... im losing it huh



Last time a comedian performed there was....06? 07? I cant remember, but they had a group of Comedians (Comedians of Comedy I believe) open up the Gobi (or Mojave...now im just not sure of my self). None have performed since.

They do have speakers though.

Henry Rollins was in 09
and Sean Penn was in 08

Patton wasnt there though.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

im fucking retarded


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

*Baptists feat. Drum & Bass Jesus*

Some of you have probably seen this, but I haven't seen this posted in EMD recently so I'll hit it up.

Check this shit out, this is hilarious:


Part 1: Somebody make some nooooooooise!!!!!!!!

Part 2: Trust me this is a stinkaaaaa

My favourite:

Part 3: Ready 1,2,3!!!!!!!!! Noise!!!!!!


----------



## hobhead

i can not bring myself to hit on your links . it has to be bad, really bad .


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ click em, its hilarious! 

this brings a whole new meaning to the "amen break"


----------



## Bomboclat

Sometimes i wish I were a christian, and or black so I could go to those churches. They look like so much fun!!!!

Here's another great one.
and another dnb church

*Just another reminder to everyone, please read the new rules!*


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^^erm, what new rules? looked, couldn't find anything


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

The Baptispt Churches should really start using MDMA and listening to Drum & Bass. Imagine what will happen if they all drop and some wicked D&B starts playing. Look would the end up doing with their 'regular' Christian music, some wicked D&B will leave the church in ruins. 



rincewindrocks said:


> ^^^erm, what new rules? looked, couldn't find anything



I think he meant this:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=502887

Although I didn't really notice anything about posting this kind of stuff in the social thread, but I'll stick to it Thizzer!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Im throwing a free rave on the beach July 17th.... I have 200 confirmed guests on facebook, it should be a good time.... check out the Other North American Events Forum....


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

bump * * lets get some good threads started this forum has dried up recently...


----------



## marsmellow

It might seem less dry if more threads were allowed to go on freely, instead of being locked and merged. Just a suggestion.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Im throwing a free rave on the beach July 17th.... I have 200 confirmed guests on facebook, it should be a good time.... check out the Other North American Events Forum....



Damn dude, that sounds sick. Hope you have a good time. You should post pics.

I recently went to psytrance open air around 25 km from Kiev. It was pretty cool, inside a forest in the middle of nowhere. I only wish I had some acid or MDMA. But drinking and toking was fun as well. I haven't been to proper rave for so long... It feels so good. There is going to be another rave in 8 days, but unfortunately I am not going to be in Kiev.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^that sounds awesome. I'll be going to an open air psy event this weekend. cant wait to fry my brains out while stomping it hard to some neuro psy.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ Which party are you goin' to dude?



marsmellow said:


> It might seem less dry if more threads were allowed to go on freely, instead of being locked and merged. Just a suggestion.



Dont worry, chem and I have been discussing this.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> ^ Which party are you goin' to dude?


Mentalism

I went to their last event in March in the mojave desert. It was such a blast. Such a great vibe there and fire spinners everywhere. I highly recommend checking this one out. It's only 20 bucks per car.


----------



## Bomboclat

Oh wow that's awesome! If I didnt already have plans to go to this weekend, id be there in a heartbeat!

Psytribe seems to have fallen off the map a bit, which is quite saddening. A park in the area has become a new hotspot for psy day parties though, so I find that to be quite nice


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^I was supposed to play a psy set this past weekend at a big outdoor up is Taos, but we got kicked off cause like five people put their tent litterally 50 ft from the speakers, and then complained that they didnt want to hear psytrance at 8 on a sunday morning

like, theres the whole fucking woods, plus an empty chill tent. fucking move if you dont want to hear that shit

gave the DJ before me (who was also playing psy) so much shit she started crying....not fucking cool


----------



## Bomboclat

Thats horrible! I hate people who bring nothing but bad vibes. I feel bad for the gal who went on before you, I hope she just blew it off. 

Such a shame people cant be understanding and just. 

I should be hitting up a psy party this weekend at the park I mentioned a few posts up.
This should be a very crazy weekend!

Ziggy Marley, hiking + DMT, visitng friends I havent seen in years on Saturday
Psy party on sunday
A nice relaxing day, maybe at the beach on monday.

Feelsgoodman %)

Out of curiosity, if anyone knows the song in this video id pay in sexual favors!
*~*!cLiCKy!*~*


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Sounds cool thizz. Let me know through PM when there's another psy in the park. 

I'll be going to LIB this weekend. I'm so stoked.


----------



## Bomboclat

Im green with envy 
I cant believe im missing it this year. Goddamn it.

You better have some wicked fun, and you better see The Ianator!!!

Ill definitely let you know when the next one is.


----------



## FL BREAKZ

*Why can't Music ever be loud Enough ?*

I've been to some clubs that on a normal night will make your heart skip...why is it that  with the real deal the music can't be loud enough...one night my rear view came off im my car and i was still trying to turn it up..haa


----------



## latac

The music CAN be loud enough. It can easily be too loud to.

Once you go across 120dB shit starts to hurt...
http://www.mondodr.com/siteimage/scale/800/600/64591.png


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## StarOceanHouse

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> You better have some wicked fun, and you better see The Ianator!!!



Ianator was the shit! He tore that shit up. would have been nice if he played a longer set. I'll post my reviews later.


----------



## RavinRaphael

Starscape bitches!!!


----------



## Bomboclat

StarOceanHouse said:


> Ianator was the shit! He tore that shit up. would have been nice if he played a longer set. I'll post my reviews later.



He's an amazing DJ, and really knows his stuff. Great times have been had listening to him play. Glad you saw him, and im glad you had a good time!!!!

Lucky bastard


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

DJ A-Trak @ the dmc championships @ 15 years old

So NOW I know why he was so fucking amazing at Ultra... dudes been spinning more than half his life!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ok this has got to be posted

Jershey Shore's Paul D has been nominated for America's best DJ

Seriously....


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

ChemicalSmiles said:


> ok this has got to be posted
> 
> Jershey Shore's Paul D has been nominated for America's best DJ
> 
> Seriously....



Wow! But you know, I am not really surprised. EDM culture in the USA tends to be a little mainstream. Pardon the elitism.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Hahaha i got a friend in portland, and i'm trying to get them to go out tonight to one of the two good shows: 1) derrick carter 2) Beats Antique and Ott

Man, I wish we had that selection in seattle tonight.


----------



## toa$t

ChemicalSmiles said:


> ok this has got to be posted
> 
> Jershey Shore's Paul D has been nominated for America's best DJ
> 
> Seriously....



that simply makes the point that I have been making all along about what it means to be a good dj.

(sup guys, been on a bit of a hiatus here)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

it's because he knows how to "feel" the  crowd.


----------



## toa$t

rofl


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yucatanboy2 said:


> Hahaha i got a friend in portland, and i'm trying to get them to go out tonight to one of the two good shows: 1) derrick carter 2) Beats Antique and Ott
> 
> Man, I wish we had that selection in seattle tonight.



wow that's a tough selection to choose from. I'd choose Beats Antique and Ott though but only because I've never seen Beats Antique live. Derrick Carter always plays good sets though so you can't go wrong with him.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Dammit, my onboard sound just died because I tried to hookup the frontal audio on my case. So I can't check out the "Rate the track above you thread". Well at least my new Asus Xonar sound card is being delivered today.


----------



## rincewindrocks

anyone have a good solution for a broken thumb drive? its just the casing, but im afraid to glue it cause i dont know if ill mess up the electronics inside, which, for now, are working fine


----------



## Bomboclat

Woohoo, gettin' my outfits all ready for EDC


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Are you dressing up in costume?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

BUMPING this sorta... also.... I will know by 5 pm for sure or not but  i should be on the fm radio in Wilmington, NC promoting my beach electronic music festival.. .(really was a party but has gotten so large i call it a fest now) I should be on tomorrow at 10:15-10:30 eastern standard time and there will be a stream available if you guys want to support me and tune in. We will be having a short discussion about the event, electronic music, and the electronic dance music scene in my area and how events like I am throwing ... are really starting to get people back into the scene as well as draw younger new people into it... afterwards a short electro micromix may go down. I will be with 1-3 other djs that will be playing at the party but I will primarily be speaking and I am the head of the production company ... so.. wish me luck... ill update later today guys


----------



## Bomboclat

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^Are you dressing up in costume?



Totally didnt see this. Yes, the second day I wore a lion outfit. Had a tail, and a furry headband!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Beamz Music Performance System

It looks kind of cool; just another way to control samples.  If it operated via MIDI, it would make it a whole lot sweeter.


----------



## BTrips

Aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 06blkredline

ffffuuuuu

should have just paid attention to the warnings D:


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I just went Global Gathering Ukraine last night. I wish I had some rolls, but it still a very enjoyable event. DJ hype played some mad tunes and Dubfire was also pretty sick.

What ticked me off the most was the headliner: Armin Van Buuren. Now don't get me wrong, I really don't mind the anthem vocal trance too much, it's not the best music out there, but I think it has its place. But the way he was acting and the media being played on the screens on stage was awful. They had short videos portraying Armin sitting in various "cool" poses and another video portraying Armin as a godlike figure. He would also get up on the speakers and spread his hands to signal to everyone to copy his motion.

It's kind of ironic that his show is called "A State of Trance" because this was pretty damn far from a state of trance. Trance music is about zoning out into a trance not worshiping the DJ like he is some rock star or something.

What I really like about electronic music is how it naturally focuses solely on the music and not on what the artist is doing on stage. Armin's performance totally messed that up. It's hard to enter a state of trance when you have the whole crowd waving their hands for the DJ for half the damn show.

Now on the Drum & Bass arena, it was a whole different story. When the drops came, the whole crowd would go nuts and start dancing like crazy. None of the "I want your baby, Armin!!!!"


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> They had short videos portraying Armin sitting in various "cool" poses and another video portraying Armin as a godlike figure. He would also get up on the speakers and spread his hands to signal to everyone to copy his motion.








btw how is the scene in Ukraine ? any local producers getting recognition ?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> btw how is the scene in Ukraine ? any local producers getting recognition ?



It's alright, nothing too innovative. We have some decent house producers, a little bit of Drum & Bass and a few psytrance producers. I'd say the best Ukrainian artists work in genre's other than EDM. 

Here is a video of "DJ Beauty" she is probably one of the bigger DJ's in Ukraine. Her tracklists are usually pretty sick, although she is more famous for her tits than her mixing skills (which aren't bad) lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGXPb1iqiGg


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGXPb1iqiGg


oh my  lol. damn she fine.


----------



## stimutant

*random music facts*

1. 440 hz = note A4

2. ca. 30000 people attended the castlemorton party in 1992

3. michael jackson was a cunt


----------



## Bomboclat

Hahahaha i'll leave this open, it has potential for lulz.

1.) Dubstep started in the 90's


----------



## stimutant

+1!


----------



## jpgrdnr

Armin has gotten out of control. It was okay around 2004. I need to grab some fresh tunes and get a new mix up. Slackin as of late...the return of spaced out sundays. What up yo! That soundcloud page needs a bump or a sticky. Vinyl man mofo vinyl!


----------



## jpgrdnr

YAlso the answer to armin is Paul van dyk. I need to get some new sets of his coz its on another level. I can worship pvd like a god.


----------



## MDMAhead

Has anyone seen either *Reboot* or *Christopher Dahm*? - they're both playing in Manchester tomorrow night and I'm thinking of going (although I'm leaning towards not going).


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ negative, but i listened to reboot's album Shunyata for awhile when it came out, haven't revisited it. i dig his sound tho its nothing like extraordinary. 

btw dude i got around to watching Anthony Rother live @ Fuse. totally awesome, i never saw an electro producer live utilize the "vocoder". that was the highlight for me, but all the beats were slammin. very cool footage and sounds.


----------



## MDMAhead

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ negative, but i listened to reboot's album Shunyata for awhile when it came out, haven't revisited it. i dig his sound tho its nothing like extraordinary.
> 
> btw dude i got around to watching Anthony Rother live @ Fuse. totally awesome, i never saw an electro producer live utilize the "vocoder". that was the highlight for me, but all the beats were slammin. very cool footage and sounds.



I didn't go in the end. I listened to a few of his tracks on youtube, and exactly as you say - ok but nothing mindblowing. There's a couple of good nights on next weekend though - Friday night there's Greg Vickers and Justin Robertson, and Saturday night there's Derrick Carter and DJ T  


Really glad you liked that Anthony Rother clip! - as far as solo electronic artists go, his live show is about as live as you can get. Not only does he sing live (through a vocoder), but he also plays the keyboard live on some of those tracks (which hardly any other live electronic acts do). The highlight of the set for me is the penultimate track ('Live Is Life') - I love the way the track evolves, and then just when you think it's ended, everything comes back in one last time 


*For anyone wanting an introduction to electro, I'd totally recommend that clip. It's *Anthony Rother live at Fuse (2003)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Derrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiick! 

I'm kinda bummed I missed Derrick Carter the other weekend. He always jacks up the place with a slice of chicago house. He's a nice fellow too.


----------



## MDMAhead

I've seen DC once before (at a festival in Melbourne), and he was really good. I've never seen DJ T, but I'm a big fan of the Get Physical electrohouse sound.

............then again, I've seen Greg Vickers and Justin Robertson several times before, and they never disappoint 

Decisions Decisions.................


----------



## Bomboclat

Ive been listening to the 1994 Massive Attack Essential Mix a lot recently, and its definitely gotta be one of my favorite essential mixes of all times. A lot of amazing underground hip hop and trip hop mixed beautifully. All vinyl, mind you.

Damn its great.


----------



## rocker97x

*Funny twit about Rusko and Deadmau5*

Someone sent me this picture http://i32.tinypic.com/257zo8k.jpg 

Dont know how to figure out if that is real or not.  Any ideas? I always thought Deadmau5 was over rated but I didnt think he was _that_ much of a tool.

edit:Just check the twitter website and it was on there too so i guess its real.

edit two: can the mod change the title to say tweet?


----------



## Bomboclat

Looks fake to me....

Im going to just merge this with the social, as thats where it belongs, but lol at the title


----------



## StarOceanHouse

So I tried mixing psytrance for the first time. It's not too hard to mix. I find trying to blend the tracks like I do with house (using the equalizer extensively) almost impossible to do. It just doesn't sound right to blend the tracks.


----------



## Black

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> 1.) Dubstep started in the 90's


what we used to call dubstep in the early 00's was ragga jungle with dub basslines and lots of delay 

5. one of the first trance tracks is KLF - What Time Is Love (Pure Trance)


----------



## MDMAhead

Black said:


> 5. one of the first trance tracks is KLF - What Time Is Love (Pure Trance)



It's also one of the best trance tracks ever made!!!


----------



## MDMAhead

6. The best psytrance track ever made is Orbital - Remind


----------



## spider baby

7. nsync > backstreet boys


----------



## Bomboclat

Pfft, says you, that's no fact!


C'mon guys, lets get serious or ill merge this with the social.


----------



## hunuh

MDMAhead said:


> 6. The best psytrance track ever made is Orbital - Remind



8. this is not psytrance


----------



## MDMAhead

hunuh said:


> 8. this is not psytrance



9. Maybe it isn't psytrance. But it is trance. And it is psychadelic.


----------



## hunuh

10. the video could be considered psychedelic.. a video + trance doesn't make psytrance. 

depends on what you define as psychedelic, but i think the general consensus on this would be that it isn't psytrance


----------



## stimutant

merge it...


----------



## StarOceanHouse

MDMAhead said:


> 6. The best psytrance track ever made is Orbital - Remind



I'm pretty sure this is goa trance.


----------



## Bomboclat

brainbug said:


> merge it...



Done


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Im still coming down and feel great after a hot shower, listening to some good tunes in my new iron man pajamas... got any tunes to send me thizz?

the l and moll want to to finish off the night, I need some good tunes to relax ad then to lie down.... its been a while since i took it all... shits lasting forever.


----------



## Bomboclat

Ive been binging on jackin' chicago house almost all day. Its been wonderful.

Emil Lanne - Thats The Way 
Organized Crime - Crime Hurts 
Jeff Service - All The Way Down
Wattie Green - Is You Is
BOC Productions - Fall In Love (Alan Braxe's Remastered Remix) 
Cassius - La Mouche (Dj Falcon Remix) 

Last one isnt Chicago House, but its too damn good not to post.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

thizz you like chi town house ?, good deal this brings me back to my chicago warehouse parties 99-2002... and im saving my ass for the akai apc 40 thizz I swear i;ll have it within two weeks and then its over!


----------



## Bomboclat

I loooooove chi-town house. Its my feel good music :D

The apc40 would be awesome. Looks very hard to work though. Still looks cool, definitely wanna see what you can master with it.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Ive been binging on jackin' chicago house almost all day. Its been wonderful.
> 
> Emil Lanne - Thats The Way
> Organized Crime - Crime Hurts
> Jeff Service - All The Way Down
> Wattie Green - Is You Is
> BOC Productions - Fall In Love (Alan Braxe's Remastered Remix)
> Cassius - La Mouche (Dj Falcon Remix)
> 
> Last one isnt Chicago House, but its too damn good not to post.




Looks like that Frankie J Mix has been getting some play!  I went camping last weekend and put that shit on the stereo. I couldn't help myself, I just started dancing around the fire..hahaha good times

Can't wait for the desert party this weekend. I'll be playing psytrance saturday and some jackin house on sunday. :D


----------



## Bomboclat

Most definitely, its been goin' all day!
Ill be digging deep to find more for the next few days. Brings back such good memories of Ianator sets past. 
Currently Playing

Man, there are so many desert parties this weekend. I know of at least 3 now, plus audiotistic!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^yeah, it's kind of unfortunate that it's like that around here. It's like some weekends there's nothing to do and then other weekends there's so much to do. But I suppose it keeps people from partying themselves out.


----------



## Bomboclat

I suppose.
Im pissed I missed the Green Sector party last weekend at the park. 

Jesse Wright and Sammy Bliss played like two sets, and they're amazing!


----------



## MDMAhead

*Important news just in*


The MDMAhead will be seeing Derrick Carter tomorrow night.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

MDMAhead is going to have a blast tomorrow night.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I loooooove chi-town house. Its my feel good music :D
> 
> The apc40 would be awesome. Looks very hard to work though. Still looks cool, definitely wanna see what you can master with it.



APC looks hard but I know 3 djs who use it and once you can warp very well its not bad at all, no headphones necessary and the time spent not psnet cueing allows you to throw on fx loop stuff and drop new tracks or idividual drums, synths, w/e.... and with the korgi mini I can glitch the set to fuck if I want. All for 405.... just gotta jack ableton mac%)


----------



## Bomboclat

That's awesome dude, I cant wait to see what you're going tob e producing!


Can anyone help me out with this?
http://soundcloud.com/dashaht/sammy-jammy-track

track ID?!?!?!!!!


----------



## a2lambretta

Goatse...... arghhhh..

Didn't think that would be allowed...


----------



## marsmellow

Quality control. Some labels need to learn about that. I previewed about 100 songs on beatport just now. About five of them were worth a second listen. And that is being generous...


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

marsmellow said:


> Quality control. Some labels need to learn about that. I previewed about 100 songs on beatport just now. About five of them were worth a second listen. And that is being generous...



Beatport is kinda average isn't it? I think it's best sticking to stuff you know or find stuff through the rate the song above you thread.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

im afraid i can't comment on beatport. levictus your avatar just blew my mind bruv. i never stared at it before, but now that i am i see two faces morphed into one where the eyes connect in the middle. wild. 

same random live clippity clip clip-peroos:
Oni Ayhun LIVE PA at Inkonst Malmö (notice the goblet)
Traversable Wormhole Live + mini interview (can't wait for those remixes, just the mention of producers give me a quarter chub)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I got that avatar from this image from the Albert Hoffman Facebook page:






Does anyone else feel that Albert Hoffman and Facebook don't go together?


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^woah...just woah

my mind is blown, and im sober as a bird right now

well, maybe sober as a bird thats been eating fermented berries all day

but still

and unfortunately, facebook is practically manditory right now...even BL has one


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

that pic reminds me of a DMT hallucination... VERY cool...


----------



## StarOceanHouse

last weekend I learned that trying to mix psytrance while on acid is really, really hard to do....lol


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I can only imagine... I threw a party last week on the beach but it got rained out.. anyways we had about 200-250 people at that point 8:45 pm.... and our psy trance DJ on cid went up and started and all of a sudden these kids with fire poi showed up and started busting out crazy shit distracting the dj LOL. He couldnt stop looking at the fucking balls of fire.. haha, he trainwrecked twice... then chilled out smoked a cig and finished out a solid set.... but he was a sweating lol


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^hahahaha...that's quite a story. I started tripping during the middle of my set. Once I started peaking on acid it was so hard to focus. I was using serato and it seriously took my like a minute to find the mouse on the computer screen. My concentration was completely gone too so beatmatching was harder than ever. Extremely strong acid too.


----------



## Bomboclat

I cant even focus on writing a text message whilst tripping, how anyone could DJ is beyond me.


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I cant even focus on writing a text message whilst tripping, how anyone could DJ is beyond me.



I've only done acid once. But I remember trying to roll a joint, and it took me about an hour


----------



## MDMAhead

Oh and another thing - I thought that taking acid would make me appreciate psytrance. But it didn't. I mean......we didn't listen to any psytrance when we were on acid, but to be honest I wouldn't have wanted to.

Psychadelic rock, on the other hand, sounds amazing on acid 


e.g. 


The Verve - A New Decade


The Verve - This Is Music


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^perhaps you need to take more acid


----------



## Bomboclat

I really have to be in the mood to enjoy PsyTrance.

PsyBreaks on the other hand, sign me up any time of the day and any day of the week baby!!!!!!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Not me. Lately I've been listening to psytrance non-stop. Only the dark stuff though. Can't really listen to full-on anymore. It's just not psychedelic enough.

But I do love me some psybreaks


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i wish i liked psytrance because the artwork for releases is always cool. 


levictus said:


> Does anyone else feel that Albert Hoffman and Facebook don't go together?


these are the times we live in  wicked awesome pic tho. www.fuckfacebookintheface.com actual domain = awesome.





couldn't resist. harharhar


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> last weekend I learned that trying to mix psytrance while on acid is really, really hard to do....lol



LOL, I bet! I find it hard to even talk to sober people on acid, I can imagine mixing (well) would be even harder lol.


----------



## Black

JoeTheStoner said:


> i wish i liked psytrance because the artwork for releases is always cool.



are you sure?


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^perhaps you need to take more acid



I thoroughly intend to


----------



## rincewindrocks

StarOceanHouse said:


> last weekend I learned that trying to mix psytrance while on acid is really, really hard to do....lol



I dunno, acids not that hard

try spinning on DMT

now thats not easy....or even really possible

I turned into a total crossfader DJ when i was trying

"uuhh uuhh....ok the song ended...swoooosh!!!"


----------



## rincewindrocks

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I really have to be in the mood to enjoy PsyTrance.
> 
> PsyBreaks on the other hand, sign me up any time of the day and any day of the week baby!!!!!!



goin through my psybreaks right now! got a set on saturday...first time my names on a flyer! birthday show too


----------



## Bomboclat

rincewindrocks said:


> goin through my psybreaks right now! got a set on saturday...first time my names on a flyer! birthday show too



Oh wow dude, that's awesome! You should definitely record the set to post here


----------



## Bomboclat

This needed its own post, thats how nuts it is.

So basically, I pluged in my Ipod to my friends computer and it deleted all 10k songs from it. I was seconds away from crying 

Thankfully most of it is on my comp so I can just import it all back, but a lot was stuff I got directly from DJ's, friends, and other places.

To make matters even worse, im roadtripping this weekend up north, so if it doesnt get fixed and back in order tomorrow im going to be extremely unhappy for the drive up north and back down. Woe is me 

I do suppose it's like a rebirth for my ipod though....just so sad that this happened


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Black said:


> are you sure?



LOL! Yeah TIP Records (The Raja Ram CD)  tend to have rather mediocre artwork.


----------



## tBirdee

Still though, Raja is the shit.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Another reason to move to Sweden


----------



## curseorange

I think i posted asking for a bit of help starting off  making some tracks the otherday but i was on my friends laptop before we went out and i was rolling face  so idek.

But im looking to start, i have ableton live 7.0.3 and im thinking about buying the M-Audio Torq MixLab Digital DJ System.

Is that a good start? also anyopne know a bit about  ableton who would be kind enough to help me out?


----------



## Bomboclat

I was in a nepali store in The Height this weekend and they were playing this awesome CD with this dope nepali-hop track on it that I can only find on the artists myspace bu nowhere else. UGH.



The track is called Arabesque by Dub Dealers


----------



## curseorange

yeah thats a pretty dope tune :D its gonna be a bitch to find.


----------



## Bomboclat

Only place that it can be found really is on their page and on the CD, and although the CD is nice, I dont feel like spending $20 on a CD where I only like 3-4 songs.

I think im going to have to open up a packet of instant-computer-geek to find me a way to get that track


----------



## Noodle

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I cant even focus on writing a text message whilst tripping, how anyone could DJ is beyond me.




I remember trying to use my cell while faced once.  I knew it was a phone, but ummm...  it seemed an alien artifact that I could not make solid and use with any skill whatsoever.

Then I walked out into some ankle high grass and removed my flip flops.

:D


----------



## rincewindrocks

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> This needed its own post, thats how nuts it is.
> 
> So basically, I pluged in my Ipod to my friends computer and it deleted all 10k songs from it. I was seconds away from crying
> 
> Thankfully most of it is on my comp so I can just import it all back, but a lot was stuff I got directly from DJ's, friends, and other places.
> 
> To make matters even worse, im roadtripping this weekend up north, so if it doesnt get fixed and back in order tomorrow im going to be extremely unhappy for the drive up north and back down. Woe is me
> 
> I do suppose it's like a rebirth for my ipod though....just so sad that this happened



OH SHIT! that sucks hardcore man...I can't even imagine how I would feel if that happened. Best of luck recovering it, man.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

lowriders and dubstep


----------



## Bomboclat

Throw some D's on that bitch.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hellz yeah dawg

sittin in da ride with my fine ass hyna, lil triste


----------



## Bomboclat

Oralle vato, I hear that!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hey little dopey. have you seen giggles around?


----------



## Noodle

When people leave me alone, I immediately feel the need to crank up the volume and bang out some bass heavy tunes.

Today is going to be Hybrid day.


----------



## MDMAhead

Noodle said:


> Today is going to be Hybrid day.



A good choice! Do you have their 'Y4K' mix album? - It's *amazing*


----------



## Noodle

I meant a Hybrid day, but Hybrid day works!

:D

I mostly have a lot of tunes that I've bought individually online.  

I'll look into that though.


I also like *Evil Nine* a fair bit.  Their stuff seems to push into strange territory more often than not.

I envy you Brits, as it seems much of my favorite music, musicians, and DJ's in the world hails from your land.


----------



## 33Hz

We do seem to excel at electronic music production, that's for sure. Ha. I think I prefer America when I comes to traditional bands though. Well, since the late 90's anyway. 

Just got done listening to the new Crystal Castles album. Didn't expect to like it, but I gotta admit, there was some serious foot tapping going on with a few tracks. 

Also, Alice Glass is a bit gorgeous isn't she?


----------



## rincewindrocks

> Also, Alice Glass is a bit gorgeous isn't she?



yes...yes she is


----------



## 33Hz

rincewindrocks said:


> yes...yes she is



Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. Just been browsing through pics of her on Google (in no way is that odd) and I've come to the conclusion that this is the cutest of the bunch.

Fuck yeah, Etchasketch!


----------



## Noodle

Sometimes I feel that I was born on the wrong side of the Atlantic 33Hz.

But this medium works for now.


----------



## Noodle

33Hz said:


>



...nice end table.

I'm not feeling that lamp though.


----------



## MDMAhead

33Hz said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who thinks so. Just been browsing through pics of her on Google (in no way is that odd) and I've come to the conclusion that this is the cutest of the bunch.
> 
> Fuck yeah, Etchasketch!



Are you sure that's an Etchasketch and not a drugs mirror? (it even looks like there's some white powder on it!)


----------



## MDMAhead

Noodle said:


> I meant a Hybrid day, but Hybrid day works!
> 
> :D
> 
> I mostly have a lot of tunes that I've bought individually online.
> 
> I'll look into that though.
> 
> 
> I also like *Evil Nine* a fair bit.  Their stuff seems to push into strange territory more often than not.
> 
> I envy you Brits, as it seems much of my favorite music, musicians, and DJ's in the world hails from your land.



I used to absolutely love Evil Nine!!!! But then they got into the whole Justice/Switch commercial electrohouse sound    . I haven't liked any of their recent tunes. Adam Freeland did the same (although he's still number 2 on the list of my alltime favourite DJs).

Anyway, here's some of my favourite Evil Nine tunes:


Evil Nine - Cakehole

Dylan Rhymes - The Way (Evil Nine mix) (this is actually on Hybrid's 'Y4K' album!!!)

Alex Dolby - Hazy Way (Evil Nine remix)

Evil Nine - Hired Goons


----------



## 33Hz

MDMAhead said:


> Are you sure that's an Etchasketch and not a drugs mirror? (it even looks like there's some white powder on it!)



It really wouldn't surprise me if she was chained to the mirror and the razor blade.  Seems like the type.


----------



## MDMAhead

33Hz said:


> It really wouldn't surprise me if she was chained to the mirror and the razor blade.  Seems like the type.



OMG! You've just made me understand the lyrics 'All your dreams are made when you're chained to the mirror and the razor blade' (from 'Morning Glory' by Oasis).

- I used to be a HUGE Oasis fan, but that was before I ever took drugs, and I honestly had no idea what that lyric meant until now!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## SpecialK_

MDMAhead said:


> I used to absolutely love Evil Nine!!!! But then they got into the whole Justice/Switch commercial electrohouse sound    . I haven't liked any of their recent tunes. Adam Freeland did the same (although he's still number 2 on the list of my alltime favourite DJs).
> 
> Anyway, here's some of my favourite Evil Nine tunes:
> 
> 
> Evil Nine - Cakehole
> 
> Dylan Rhymes - The Way (Evil Nine mix) (this is actually on Hybrid's 'Y4K' album!!!)
> 
> Alex Dolby - Hazy Way (Evil Nine remix)
> 
> Evil Nine - Hired Goons



Really enjoyed these sounds, would love to hear them through a proper sound system rather than my laptop speakers as I'm most likely missing half the song!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

dubstep.....electro house....dubstep....electro house.....dubstep.....electro house.....


----------



## Bomboclat

Two genres I loved but have come to not like as much any more....funny how things play out, aye?

St Andrew - Cosmic Terror 
_For your wine_


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Yeah, I never really liked dubstep. Electro house was cool for a bit but it sort of got played out.


----------



## Bomboclat

They both got taken over by cheesy and generic artists that made it big because of the masses following like the sheep they are. Oh well.

IDM is where my heart is


----------



## yucatanboy2

MDMAhead, Dylan Rhymes - The Way (Evil Nine Edit) totally rocked my world.  That is an awesome track.

I've been cranky and unhappy lately, and I just realized that I haven't been listening to music much at all recently.  I think that was the problem!!!


----------



## MDMAhead

SpecialK_ said:
			
		

> Really enjoyed these sounds, would love to hear them through a proper sound system rather than my laptop speakers as I'm most likely missing half the song!



Glad ya liked 'em  . But yeah - they need to be heard over a good soundsystem to be fully appreciated, as most of their tracks are based around real bass-heavy grooves 






Thizzerfershizzer said:


> IDM is where my heart is



Wow what a gorgeous, uplifting tune!!!!! It reminded me a bit of Hudson Mohawke - Polkadot Blues (I'm sure you already know this one, Thizzer, seeing as you've been into HudMo for longer than me  )






			
				yucatanboy2 said:
			
		

> MDMAhead, Dylan Rhymes - The Way (Evil Nine Edit) totally rocked my world. That is an awesome track.



I know ya like your breaks, so I'm not surprised ya love it  . I love it too!!! - it's so dark, moody, and atmospheric. I'd say that it's my favourite Evil Nine tune, along with their remix of Alex Dolby - Hazy Way


----------



## Bomboclat

Loooooooove Pokadot Blues!!! Whenever I hit the beach I put on my aviators and blast that tune with all the windows rolled down. Such a great picked-upper. 

Definitely need some more Bibio in your life, MDMAhead. (That is, if he's not already in your life haha).


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I said it before and I'll say it again.

I  House


----------



## insomnia

omg! hahahaha It really does look like goatse.cx

ROFL.  Old Skool ;-)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Check out this fully touch sensitive mixer that is in development right now. The video alone shocked me!

http://vimeo.com/13724835


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^that thing is badass, i saw the vid a couple weeks ago, totally blew my mind


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erBbxq9O_GQ


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Check out this fully touch sensitive mixer that is in development right now. The video alone shocked me!
> 
> http://vimeo.com/13724835



Wow, that looks wicked. 

Joe: Yeah looks like a pretty sick party.


----------



## Noodle

joethestoner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erbbxq9o_gq




badass


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 deep mix of his @ http://www.droidbehavior.com/blog/2010/07/d-node-103-dvs1-at-first-ave-mn-interview/


----------



## StarOceanHouse

So I was at an outdoor party last weekend and they played electro house all night. Then a dj started playing dubstep for about 10 minutes when these two white guys with shotguns came out. I guess they were pissed off that the music was too loud and that we were making a mess. lol pretty funny incident. I think they were more pissed off about the dubstep lol


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ someone shoulda gave em a pill.

entertaining vid. Fred the Raver <--- i bet this kid will be an EMD regular in a few years.

been messing with phoscyon ( 303 vst )  this kid remade a new order and daft punk bassline with it, sounds good.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgSq7gUpNfo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6eE47Osv08


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

StarOceanHouse said:


> So I was at an outdoor party last weekend and they played electro house all night. Then a dj started playing dubstep for about 10 minutes when these two white guys with shotguns came out. I guess they were pissed off that the music was too loud and that we were making a mess. lol pretty funny incident. I think they were more pissed off about the dubstep lol



I love electro but I always enjoy a side of dubstep to complete my night. Those bastards!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

whoops fuck up post lulz, need sleep sorry


----------



## shake

hello ppl of EMD iam going around this morning and inviting everyone on Bluelight to stop by north & south america drug discussion & social. we have an amazing group of poster and we are allways welcome to having new ppl with fresh ideas. we have many light hearted and serious discussion threads about current trends of drug use aswell as the social aspect of drug use. i just wanted to give yall all on invite to check us out so remember north & south america drug discussion &  social, long name, amazing group of ppl and threads.

hope to see yall around


----------



## Draigan

*Lady gaga instrumental is actually pretty sick...*

Thats the instrumental for bad romance http://www.youtube.com/user/LadyGaGaUK?blend=2&ob=1#p/search/10/JVicb10mD-U 

I wish someone with some talent would get ahold of that and remake it!! What you think?


----------



## Specktrail

*clr.net*

clr.net podcast section... lots of free banging techno mixes ...... check it out
not trying to spam or post whore but i actually like this music and would like to share ... mods please remove is this is annoying or unacceptable..
thnx 
specktrail


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yea i listen to them, well not all of them. but i especially liked 060 - Function cause ima sandwell district fanboy. had a nice lil interview with him as well. good stuff!


----------



## Specktrail

http://clr.net podcast section


----------



## blauwelichten

*Paul Kalbrenner!*

Experienced yesterday, a DJ at the very top of his game.
Quite rightly a massive techno superstar in Europe. 
Fantastic DJ.
Highly recommended, get and see the guy if you can.
Roll on Fly Bermuda.


----------



## latac

I can't because he's so fuc**** expensive, no one dares to bring him to our country. 
And I'm not a person to travel x00km and spend x00 € just so I can woo at a musician.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

moved this to social speck ---->


----------



## blauwelichten

latac said:


> I can't because he's so fuc**** expensive, no one dares to bring him to our country.
> And I'm not a person to travel x00km and spend x00 € just so I can woo at a musician.



Its all about the music...
Where are you based?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Well if its 1 DJ only I would never travel far and spend a lot. But a huge festival with 20 of my favorite DJs? Of course I would drop the cash if it was available, you only live once, you can't take cash with you to heaven or hell (if you believe in that). + I for one doubt im having kids, so im spending it all!


----------



## blauwelichten

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Well if its 1 DJ only I would never travel far and spend a lot. But a huge festival with 20 of my favorite DJs? Of course I would drop the cash if it was available, you only live once, you can't take cash with you to heaven or hell (if you believe in that). + I for one doubt im having kids, so im spending it all!



It was a festival,the day was completed by Oliver Koletski & Fran, Lexy & K-Paul, Simian Mobile Disco and rounded off with Marcel Dettmann & Ben Klock
Acid, 4FA and 2CE aaaaaaye!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Im not familiar with most of those artists, but I assume they are quite large....

but yeah I dropped a lot of money to go to miami for ultra but got to see

bassnectar twice
bloody beetroots live 
deadmau5
paparazzi
atrak
diplo
boyz noize
erol alkan
carl cox
rabbit in the moon
rusko
planet of the drums
caspa
orbital

and some others I forgot obviously...


----------



## blauwelichten

Nice line up


----------



## Specktrail

i use to be a planet of the drums fan .. saw them quite a few time ... they put it down .. dsl is mad skilled


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

blau - yeah that was only part of the lineup. There was over 200 djs there total in 2 days, this year is 3 days and they expect about 300 djs on the dot. Rumor is they are extending the sets of the djs...

Speck - I saw potd in 01, 02,03,04,08 and at ultra 2010. 08' was lame... I wasnt amazed at ultra this year but it was good enough to stick around the stage, when there were 13 others. the best POTD was in 02' though. The openers were GREAT and stole the show from dara, ak and db. But they all threw down ALMOST as good as the opener. Its funny that the opener and mc from that potd are now both in very successful DJ crews that tour worldwide now 
*
Oh and PS to everyone in EMD if you have seen a DJ recently or even if it was a while ago, make sure to post a review in the review thread. I just updated it and its getting pretty large. ADD ON!*


----------



## latac

blauwelichten said:


> It was a festival,the day was completed by Oliver Koletski & Fran, Lexy & K-Paul, Simian Mobile Disco and rounded off with Marcel Dettmann & Ben Klock


 Nice! Heard Koletski last year and Klock this year, for the others I'm waiting for an opportunity I guess...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Hey what would you guys think of a new thread where everyone picks three sets, provides the links and info for each performance, and then rates them. The only rule would be the recording must be at least 30 minutes but under 180 minutes. Also I think that each time a post of 3 mixes that our reviewed is made, I think the same genre should be used for a single post. With each new post a different genre could be chosen. Just thinking of new stuff here and there that you guys my like, you would also be allowed to upload and review mixes of your own material, but all three mixes could not just solely be you. (*The thread would be great to share mixes (only free mixes that are released FROM the artist that have the knowledge it will be downloaded & distributed everywhere will be allowed.*) Also people could make comments and then possibly rate the mixes another poster provided links for.

Just lay your thoughts on me.


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^sounds good, although i think theres a typo in there, so i had to read it a couple times

just a clarification, post 3 mixes, rate each individually, all the same (general) genre?

what about mixes that cross genres? i know both my mixes that i have up on soundcloud right now go through several genres, and im sure im not the only one


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

rincewindrocks said:


> just a clarification, post 3 mixes, rate each individually, all the same (general) genre?
> 
> what about mixes that cross genres? i know both my mixes that i have up on soundcloud right now go through several genres, and im sure im not the only one



Yeah same genres... a little cross over is fine. like if the mix is 80 percent electro but has 2 dubstep tracks thrown in.... its still overall electro....


----------



## rincewindrocks

cool cool...i like the idea


----------



## MDMAhead

There's a new Circulation track that's just been uploaded to youtube (it's not new in terms of it's release date, but this is the first time it's ever been on youtube). It samples 'Golden Brown' by The Stranglers, and it's pretty darn good IMO!!!


Circulation - Limited #5


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ yes, it is pretty darn good.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

amazing mix alert, don't sleep.

*NSFW*: 









A soundtrack for crackheads in love with robots, and smoking qualude dipped crack from an alien bong accompanied by the sound of tortured drum machines and and virtual tape echos.
I know that doesn't quite make sense.

BUT
It Doesn't Really Matter Beacause We Are All Going To Die <--- right click save as.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

a must listen for drexciya fans: "fireside chat" gerald donald snippets from an interview while he mixes a fine selection of dopplereffekt tracks

http://redbullmusicacademyradio.com/shows/3013/

posted this in the electro thread but if in cased anyone missed it 27 min interview with james stinson

and for something entertaining and informative: Drexciya Conversation


----------



## Bomboclat

I wish it were easier to find instrumentals and acapellas


----------



## rincewindrocks

Anyone seen DJ Kieko? i got a free ticket to go see him, but id almost rather trade it for something unless hes super worth it


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

saw him in 01'... sucked.... trade away


----------



## rincewindrocks

sweet, thats what i figured


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

definitely trade.... I didn't buy tickets to see him but, he was on the bill of a chicago rave I went to... imo it was horrible.... I left the main room and listened to a great local jungle dj


----------



## afctu

quick rant from me....

We need a 3rd summer of love ASAP. Resurrect the early 90s rave scene. Clubs today are full of posers, moody pissheads, and cheesy mainstream chart music. I will never go to a generic local town centre nightclub ever again. Its time for raves to take over the countryside, and a youth movement to rise again. Its time for the revolution! Rant over

OR invent time travel, just for my sake, so that i won't be forever gutted that i missed out on the early 90s UK rave scene, due to the fact i wasn't born until '88.  .......

PLUR & long live MDMA


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

all I can do is wait for bassnectar.....


----------



## Bomboclat

PLUR is dead, has been for years and years. 

In other news, Eskmo's new tracks are out of this world. Cloudlight is so emotional, I see it bringing me to tears if I were to hear it live.


Cant wait until im able to get the Maschine, its exactly what ive been envisioning in terms of an MPC-esque machine.

Whenever I make scenarios in my head as if I were actually performing, im basically playing the Maschine. Just need to sell all my instruments now (Electribe MX, a few keyboards and a KAOSS pad) to raise the cash for it, but I see it happening before the new year. Very very excited!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

afctu said:


> quick rant from me....
> 
> We need a 3rd summer of love ASAP. Resurrect the early 90s rave scene. Clubs today are full of posers, moody pissheads, and cheesy mainstream chart music. I will never go to a generic local town centre nightclub ever again. Its time for raves to take over the countryside, and a youth movement to rise again. Its time for the revolution! Rant over
> 
> OR invent time travel, just for my sake, so that i won't be forever gutted that i missed out on the early 90s UK rave scene, due to the fact i wasn't born until '88.  .......
> 
> PLUR & long live MDMA



Same here dude, I am sure there will be sort of 3rd summer of love or whatever, it's just that we might be a little older when it happens. Those kind of things go in cycles IMO.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Cant wait until im able to get the Maschine, its exactly what ive been envisioning in terms of an MPC-esque machine.
> 
> Whenever I make scenarios in my head as if I were actually performing, im basically playing the Maschine. Just need to sell all my instruments now (Electribe MX, a few keyboards and a KAOSS pad) to raise the cash for it, but I see it happening before the new year. Very very excited!



It's a pretty handy piece of gear.  Producer Lorn came through my town to do a demo/clinic/concert-type thing and threw down mighty nicely.  The Maschine is really unique in its combination of MIDI control over external software and internal tones.  Really, it's a beefed-up piece of hardware for a generation accustomed to software.  It just removes many of the integration issues and other limitations inherent to old hardware.

What attracts you to it?


----------



## Bomboclat

I love Lorn, im seeing him next month for freeeee :D

I wish I could tell you just exactly what it is about the Maschine that draws me to it, but I cant really do so. Its just what's been in my head - program wise and groovebox wise.

Ive been watching demos and videos on it for the past 24hrs and with every video I learn to love it even more. It has everything I want plus more in terms of music making.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

di.fm Minimal channel is killing it!  If head nods and hip shakes were keystrokes I'd have my schoolwork done by now.  

In other news...
I'm waiting to see "The name Deadmau5 is hereby barred from any posts in this forum.  Any thread including his name will be closed and deleted" added to the "rules" sticky.

Question:  What's the consensus on Mochipet?


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> In other news...
> I'm waiting to see "The name Deadmau5 is hereby barred from any posts in this forum.  Any thread including his name will be closed and deleted



From now on, he shall only be referred to as 'The D Word'


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

sounds good to me... ^ ^


----------



## MDMAhead

I've just discovered something interesting..........


The recent posting of early-90s commercial dance music in the 'rate the song above you' thread got me listening to this:


Snap - Welcome To Tomorrow


- I remember the track well from the time - I loved it then, and I still love it now. But there's an interesting comment under the youtube clip:


*'they spend 4 million of dollars in this video was te first full hi definiton in 3D video,used like demo video for a digital hi definition﻿ 3D laserdisc, The sony corporation was the head of this project one year later come the bad joke called DVD..'*


- Y'all should check the video out!!! - it's pretty cool if you ask me, and the song is great too!!!!


----------



## rincewindrocks

HAHA...just popped in here for the first time in a couple days, and boy, I have never seen so many closed threads....good job mods on keeping a lid on all that shit


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/hardtalk/8310492.stm

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2010/sep/07/goldies-son-life-gang-murder


----------



## jpgrdnr

Great job mods. I vote for best mods of EMD evar!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> I've just discovered something interesting..........
> 
> 
> The recent posting of early-90s commercial dance music in the 'rate the song above you' thread got me listening to this:
> 
> 
> Snap - Welcome To Tomorrow
> 
> 
> - I remember the track well from the time - I loved it then, and I still love it now. But there's an interesting comment under the youtube clip:
> 
> 
> *'they spend 4 million of dollars in this video was te first full hi definiton in 3D video,used like demo video for a digital hi definition﻿ 3D laserdisc, The sony corporation was the head of this project one year later come the bad joke called DVD..'*
> 
> 
> - Y'all should check the video out!!! - it's pretty cool if you ask me, and the song is great too!!!!



Haha, that's a kinda funny song. Another one in a similar vein:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeiFF0gvqcc

I loved this song when I was like 4, this and "Jump jump" by Kris Kross were my favourite tracks in my early childhood.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Check this out:

http://djdiamonds.promodj.ru/videos/1605759/DJ_Diamonds_in_Vodka_Bar_Kiev.html

Just hit play lol! Ah Ukrainian women...


----------



## fermi

Surgeon - Fabric 53 is the best mix cd I've heard in years. This is how you can play dubstep and have people actually dancing - mix it with techno ;] 

Blinding stuff technically imo, Surgeon was always high quality but this is blended to perfection and fucking banging, too.


----------



## Noodle

Nice!  I've heard he has been at the top of his game lately.

In somewhat related news:


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

deadmau5 streaming a live dj set pretty good hard electro now


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I can't believe *** is making dubstep!!!! lmao! 

it's official, dubstep is a trend


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^dude, its been a trend....deadra1 was making electrohouse before that, which was the last big trend...its official, deadra1 is a hipster


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

jpgrdnr said:


> Great job mods. I vote for best mods of EMD evar!



Missed that... thanks we appreciate the appreciation! %)

much ,

-CS


----------



## rincewindrocks

> Last edited by Thizzerfershizzer; Today at 01:01.. Reason: vulgarity



lol


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

thizz cracked the whip.... HAHA


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hahaha


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

:d    _____________     :d


----------



## marsmellow

Speaking of Deadmau5...

Orlando Voorn Featuring Paco Di Bango - Work that Deadmouse

http://www.residentadvisor.net/forum-read.aspx?id=117916



> Hello Everyone!!! First off I am not as mad as people may think and I want to be very clear that “Work that Deadmouse” has nothing to do with 2PAC and Biggie Smalls conflict, it was more humorous than anything else please do not compare this track for it was not made for that purpose. Thank you!
> 
> I also understand this is a great opportunity for “trainspotters” to write a review and put there 50 cents in on why I made this track. Yet the only people who knew how it went down is me, Deadmau5 & his managers.
> 
> Allow me to give you a little history about this track: I made the original Paco di Bango in 1997 under the label Urban Sound of Amsterdam and the reason I made the track in the first place was because of cheesy music that was being played in the 90’s however due to the cover having a Playboy logo that was altered with the middle finger up the track had to be pulled after only being out less than one month.
> 
> Hugh Hefner became agitated and sent 4 lawyers my way and the record company very quickly had to pull the release. This caused a little bit of a steer in the media hence we had to re-release the record and change the name from “Playboy” into “PB” which was not as prevailing as Playboy.
> 
> Last year Deadmau5 had posted on his Facebook blog that he had a track stuck in his mind (Paco di bango) and made it clear to his fans that he wanted to remix it and put it out on his mousetrap label. So I contacted Joel on Skypee to discuss negotiations on releasing Paco di Bango.
> 
> I thought to myself well why not? I could let the track have a new life and Joel “Deadmau5” told me to discuss my terms with his managers. His management team came back with a memo deal agreement that was less desirable and shortly after that Joel had the remix finished before terms were even agreed upon by both parties. Questioning the motives yet I still thought to myself let's see where this is headed because my original will still remain the original and Deadmau5’s remix could possibly reach a different audience bringing Paco back to life as I saw Deadmau5 having a whole new generation of fans!
> 
> Deadmaus had a real cocky attitude and stated that 99% of his fans were 18+ year old kids “who don't know shit about music but it was all good for him” I laughed it off and said to him I know about this business way to well yet I don't cater to the younger audience - my fan base is more matured from 90’s.
> 
> During our many conversations on Skypee Joel had promised to get a deal going with an advance of $5000.00 I said no problem dude and when my manager proposed that amount to his managers they said they weren't going to pay anything and wanted to do a 50/50 split of the generated income. I went back to the mouse and told him WTF is this?
> 
> He told me his ass was tied to his managers and couldn't wipe off without the approval of them. Thus the deal we had agreed upon would not happen and I knew from the moment I heard the remix it was a pile of crap however I still allowed him the ok and with the remix and signed the memo deal agreeing on the 50/50 split.
> 
> Once I received their "memo deal" which was nothing more than a piece of paper with a name header and no physical address or anything that a normal agreement should contain. I replied to his managers "look you think I am a dummy or something?” I’ve been in this business well over 2 decades and you cannot fool me with the legalities on this document and I had declined their offer and told Deadmau5 that him and his managers are corny and that this mix was garbage and he could go to HELL. Joel responded with Deadmau5 mix is the best ever.... of all times and went on and on about his cocky self. The end result was that there me would be NO proper official release of Paco di bango World!
> 
> The aftermath: The Irony to all of this madness was I willing to at least give his remix a try to resurface Paco di bango’s existence and Joel and his fans started bashing the original. His fans praised Joel on the remix as if he was “godlike” and then to make the matter worse Joel started performing Paco di Bango all over the world using his mousehead to bang his head on which was the true motive for why he wanted the track so badly. Deadmau5 did not create Paco Orlando Voorn created Paco. Joel is not even capable of bringing the remix out properly due to (his own words) for not being able to wipe his own ass without approval of his managers.
> 
> This turned my stomach having to read little kids and even 25 year olds bashing the original as if Deadmau5 came up with the concept himself - his remix was garbage and now Joel has a new track called “City in Florida” I wonder where is got the idea? Hint, hint.
> 
> Nevertheless I waited a while and went back to my daily routine of producing quality dance music and about two weeks ago I felt that the world needed to know that Paco di Bango was my creation not Deadmau5’s and that I do not support the commercialized remix that he has turned my production into so I decided let me make a VERY bold statement through music and bash his "remix" that he can't put out except through an alias title “City in Florida” Why did I make this track? Well it’s pretty simple -it’s a perfect way to get even with this a deadmouse which took less than an hour out my day to resurface Paco from the jungle – I made it out raw and not polished. ....and IF Deadmau5 fans are sensitive to “Work that Deadmouse” so be it! Long live the UNDERGROUND!!!!
> 
> Orlando Voorn


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

tl to read now but i will later....


----------



## rincewindrocks

> Deadmaus had a real cocky attitude and stated that 99% of his fans were 18+ year old kids “who don't know shit about music but it was all good for him”



yeah, that sounds about right....


----------



## marsmellow

ChemicalSmiles said:


> tl to read now but i will later....


Short version: Deadmau5, his managers and his fans were all being really disrespectful about this remix:

Orlando Voorn - Paco Di Bango's World (Deadmau5 Remix)

Deadmau5 and his fans said the remix was better than the original (definitely not) and his label tried to avoid paying Voorn for it. So, Voorn made that track and put it up on his Soundcloud.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

i c ic... i don't like it anyways.... so fuck em


----------



## marsmellow

It's not really about the song. Or Deadmau5 and Orlando Voorn.

He has made a few decent tracks, but most of his stuff is just generic electro house and prog house. People worship him like a god for it. 

That's fine. It doesn't really bother me too much by itself. Musical taste is subjective, some people haven't heard better stuff, some people like really simple songs, etc. I get that. 

What bothers me, is that producers with a LOT more talent, originality and creativity get basically ignored at the same time he's getting so much attention.

Deadmau5 gets tons of attention because he makes music that appeals to lots of people. Kind of like Lady Gaga. It's pop-y and cheap. He is not so famous because he's just that good. He's not all that good. 

For him and his fans to act like he's some electronic music god... it's ridiculous and disrespectful. Because he's just not.


----------



## toa$t

I need help finding something, and since you guys are the l33test people I know, I figured you'd be able to help. I need to find some examples of that meme where they ridiculously over-hype something, a-la "have you seen this fucking chair? because if you haven't you might as well go rip your fucking nuts off, since that's how they're going to feel when you finally look away."

thx doods!


----------



## MDMAhead

Welcome back, toa$t!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

yeah welcome back mate...

i need the best free audio visualazation (sp?) programs for a big trip party coming in 3-5 days.... I have two 32 inch HDTV lcd's with visuals going and a 21 inch mac going too....

this is for a large fry fest


----------



## toa$t

hey guys! can't promise to be back full time. life has taken over for the last little while.

CS, I recommend you get as many videos of giant sharks as possible. possibly something like this.


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t have you heard this?


----------



## toa$t

yeah, grabbed it when it first came out. never saw the light of day though. would love to hear it out, but I haven't given it a chance myself.


----------



## Bomboclat

Advent vs Industrialyzer makes me cream my pants. Terra Nosa is one of my all time fav techno songs.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

never heard, looking up nao

ps;

bassnectar on tuesday @ CCC in WIlmington


----------



## blauwelichten

I was in nappies when that came out, of course I bought all the limited edition japanese releases with the birthday money from my first birthday.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nice to see ya back around toa$t money.

oh btw, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5zXa6zaY50


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Hey guys... I am getting some new DJ equipment in 2 days, its been 3 months without ANYTHING to play on at home and I unfortunately lost 1100 songs. I need the best electro house anyone has got, preferably in 320 quality mp3, anything from 07 to NOW, preferably the newest..... So shoot me a pm if you can help me out! I have lots of music now but they are all mixes (I have about 250 right now so I can return the favor in a way)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

*ThoseUnknown* hopefully u see this, tried replying to your pm but it appears your PM BOX is full clear some room so i can reply bruv. peace


----------



## toa$t

hey CS, if you bought your music off beatport, they might hook you up. I lost a hard drive a couple years ago, and I sent them a message. they were a bit reluctant at first, but I told them to look at my DL history and asked if they really wanted to piss me off, so they hooked me up with my last 5 orders.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

nope none was purchased 80% was found on blogs, 10% shared with other DJ's and 10 percent I bought id say.....

So far I have spent 4 hours on blogs and now have 112 new BANGERS... BRAND new tracks none older than 90 days... im sorta glad I lost my music, there was some trash in there..... I feel much more organized now. But yeah I still would appreciate donations or trades of music!

Im looking for that electro afrojack, fedde le grand, tomb crew, sgt slick, douster type of feel

ps; some accapellas would be really great!!!!! CANT FIND ANY


----------



## blauwelichten

Look if you don't pay for your music, the music scene will not last.  
Distribution companies will go bust, record companies will go bust, music producers will end up in debt and have to stop making music,  and the next wave of talent will find it harder than ever to get their music out.
Its utterly selfish to download music for free and not give anything back, its greedy.
Try to give these people something back for their efforts, stealing music is hurting the musicians, and musicians aren't generally well paid anyway other than the top 1% maybe.


----------



## toa$t

he's not stealing music. He is downloading music that musicians have posted themselves on blogs for promotional purposes. stealing music is gay. and CS knows as much. 

(speaking which, CS, calling for 'donations' is a bit borderline.)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I am *only* looking for free material distributed... srsly... I get my music of blogs & like you stated toa$t, stealing music is gay. Asking for trades of freely distributed material is not borderline at all imo.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Apparently it's bad for one's marriage to explain to the wife that "If _ buy two tickets to Beats Antique, then I won't have $ to get myself tix to Beetroots, Bassnectar, or Prefuse 73.  You don't even like electronic stuff anyway.  Why don't I just go by myself?"_


----------



## Bomboclat

I lol'd :D


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Saw Fatboy slim last night. He played a wild, wild set. He basically mixed his old hits into a more modern "dance" mix. The pill was really good as well. I would recommend to go see him, if you guys get a chance and haven't seen him before. 

I only wish he'd extend the set by another hour (he played for 2 hours).


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

glad you had a good time man! ^ ^


----------



## blauwelichten

levictus said:


> Saw Fatboy slim last night. He played a wild, wild set. He basically mixed his old hits into a more modern "dance" mix. The pill was really good as well. I would recommend to go see him, if you guys get a chance and haven't seen him before.
> 
> I only wish he'd extend the set by another hour (he played for 2 hours).



Two fatboy gigs stand out for me, Glastonbury '99 followed or preceded by the Chems - I was twatted on the good Mitzis 
And the first fatboy on the beach free concert preceded by Groove Armada, I was completely straight and had a wicked time

Did anyone hear the disco-opera he did with David Byrne last year, I thought it was fantastic.
It contains no opera just a concept album with house/disco tracks with a whole array of great voices singing on it (roisin murphy and the like).
Worth checking out, different to what he's done before, but in my opinion tops the lot.
I love Fatboy Slim, he's a proper legend in my eyes.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Did anyone hear the disco-opera he did with David Byrne last year, I thought it was fantastic.


It's supposed to be based on the life of Emelda Marcos.  The single "American Troglodyte" has been getting significant radioplay in the states.  It's actually a pretty funny toon.


----------



## blauwelichten

*For all the Trancers: Paul Van Dyk live every Thursday Night*

on Sunshine Live Radio 
http://www.sunshine-live.de
between 2000 and 2200 CET


----------



## MDMAhead

I can't think of anything worse.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^hahahahahaha


----------



## blauwelichten

Not my thing, but I just saw it in a local dance music scene free-mag here in Germany so I thought Id share the love.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

haha wrong place really! moving to social!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

MDMAhead said:


> I can't think of anything worse.



i LOLED


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm dying to go out to party right now. I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## jpgrdnr

StarOceanHouse said:


> I'm dying to go out to party right now. I'm bored out of my mind.



A good club night would be great. Digweed in Spain or something I saw. Jealous. Be awesome to have mad cash and just club around. Its been years since anything noteworthy has come thru town.

Er amnesia in Milan italy.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

all I do is wait for ultra... fuck 2009 was sooo good


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I think we should throw together a bluelight party somewhere in africa and do a bunch of illegal drugs.


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> I think we should throw together a bluelight party somewhere in africa and do a bunch of illegal drugs.



Do they have good drugs in Africa?

I think we should have an EMD party in the Netherlands. Or California - you guys always seem to have loads of good pills!!!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Cali is flooded with about EVERYTHING it seems. Its also still about who you know... but still!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Do they have good drugs in Africa?
> 
> I think we should have an EMD party in the Netherlands. Or California - you guys always seem to have loads of good pills!!!



I think Netherlands or New York would be the best place for BL/EMD party, just due to logistical considerations. California can be really expensive to fly to from Europe, NY isn't as bad though. 

Yeah it would be really cool, if everyone could meet up. I think it would be a pretty sick party.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Cali is flooded with about EVERYTHING it seems. Its also still about who you know... but still!



Good thing we all know Thizzer.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

MDMAhead said:


> Do they have good drugs in Africa?
> 
> I think we should have an EMD party in the Netherlands. Or California - you guys always seem to have loads of good pills!!!



lol...I was a bit drunk when I posted that. california would be a good idea though


----------



## MDMAhead

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Good thing we all know Thizzer.



I think we should all have a party round at Thizzer's house!!!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

hell yeah. We'll play scrabble and drink tea.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

thats EXACTLY what I was thinking ^ ^


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Good thing we all know Thizzer.



I have never met the elusive bugger (as Damien described him!) But online I do know him indeed... yes tea and crumpets or w/e that jazz is... AT THIZZERS!

LOL, hes gonna wake up from his haze of bassnectar goodness and be like.... wtf? "Party at my house .... I am not aware of this!"

its cool he smokes a lot... I will just tell him he told us it was cool months ago 

 ya thizz you know this maneeeee. (ok you can tell who just got his benzos lol, time to hit the bar w/ my pops and watch the packers SMASH the Redskins.....)


mmmm chicken wings.... cops bad, chicken good.... right?


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> hell yeah. We'll play scrabble and drink tea.



I'll bring my Monopoly set round. And some proper English tea. And some scones.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

MDMAhead said:


> I'll bring my Monopoly set round. And some proper English tea. And some scones.


...and crisps


----------



## MDMAhead

I'm really tempted to see Richie Hawtin at the Warehouse Project in Manchester this Friday. I don't have a ticket, and it's 'sold out', so I'd be relying on buying one off a tout outside the venue (which should be pretty easy). But then there's so many things that annoy me about the Warehouse Project, not least the police sniffer dog at the entrance, which they make everyone walk past on the way in


----------



## marsmellow

^ You could take the drugs before you go in. That would solve the problem. Even if the dog smelled it, they wouldn't be able to find anything on you.

Anyways, in Ableton, there is a sampler (called Impulse, I think) that lets you load multiple samples at once, and then gives you a kind of piano roll where you can arrange them into loops. The difference is that each key is a different sample, instead of the same sample at a different pitch, which is what you have in the regular piano roll. Does anyone know if there is anything like that bundled with FL Studio? Or maybe a free (or cheap) VST that can do the same thing?

Edit: Figured it out. FPC is the thing that does that. It has a piano roll built into it.


----------



## rincewindrocks

rant

It bugs the shit out of me when DJ's do not give two shits about who they are playing before or after in terms of their track selection. I mean yes, sometimes this is the promoter/venues fault for scheduling weirdly (house to DNB to house again? wtf? that was about a month ago) but seriously, i am sick of hearing djs just crossfade because they cant be bothered to search for a song that will work with the one already playing, and leaving the next dj with something totally weird. I had to mix out a of a 100bpm track last saturday when i got on, and i was almost fucked...the first 10 min or so were complete shit because i was pulling shit out of my ass to try and get the bpm down to 72, so i could double up. had to keep pushing the tempo, and it just sounded terrible

grr

/rant


----------



## jpgrdnr

Its nice to have a track in those cases like some sort of weird ambient promo intro or a bit of classical music that's epic and then just work on killing whatever the DJ put on before, massive delay fade out or something. Personally I loved turntables for this so u could just turn off the 1200 and let the track die. And then come in with a thumping kick or a your promo intro. 

Also that's why you never roll without your production crew mates. Its always better when you know the djs before u and after. I was looking at a vid Marco carola and Richie hawtin and it was the complete opposite. They were technically spinning together and then hawtin just walks off.


----------



## rincewindrocks

well i knew the fucker, but when i checked in with him before i went on, like 15 minutes before, i was like "where you at" and he says "about 120" and im like cool, cause i got a decent amount of shit in the 125 range that i could pitch down, then he just fucks with me....no idea why


my goddamn party too


----------



## MDMAhead

There's a new Plastikman track out!!!


Plastikman - Slinky


I can't decide whether I like it or not. Need a few more listens, I think.

So anyway.............do I go and see Richie Hawtin this Friday night?


----------



## Bomboclat

Man I wish it were easier to get Instrumentals 

I want the instrumental version of the Menta remix of Random by Lady Sov and it's unfindable 
I know it's out there too!!!!


and MDMAhead if you dont see Hawtin you deserve to be commited.
(and |>R()|)!G/-\|_ im beyond envious of you)


----------



## MDMAhead

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> and MDMAhead if you dont see Hawtin you deserve to be commited.



He's not playing as Plastikman. He's just doing a DJ set (and it will probably just be a 2-hour DJ set at that  )

Also, he's playing at an event called the 'Warehouse Project'. See here for everything that annoys me about the Warehouse Project.

For starters, if I do go, I'll have to walk past a police sniffer dog whilst carrying a gram of MDMA crystal (although seeing as this is the UK, it probably wont actually be MDMA). But still..........


----------



## jspun

> Cali is flooded with about EVERYTHING it seems. Its also still about who you know... but still!



Plus we have Tijuana on our southern border- Biggest open air drug market, whore house, ect... and it doesn't matter who you know- just don't get shot or abducted. 

On second thought, I think Thizzer's house is the safer bet.



> For starters, if I do go, I'll have to walk past a police sniffer dog whilst carrying a gram of MDMA crystal (although seeing as this is the UK, it probably wont actually be MDMA). But still..........


 Sniffer dogs, good lord, reminds me of the movie _Children of Men_

i'd see Hawtin, he's a living legend. Saw Derrick May spin in 99'-2000 in San francisco. Was hoping he would drop one of his older tracks but he was ok- so, so. I was sober though and he didn't hit the tables until 4:00 am. Always had a soft spot for detroit minimalist techno.


----------



## toa$t

Just scored the following records for $150! SICK! Here they are;


*NSFW*: 



Abi Lonnberg Nuclear Fear EP Arrival Works
Adam Beyer Lost & Found EP Conform 12
Adam Beyer & Henrik B The Eye That Sees Itself Mad Eye 1
Adam Beyer & Henrik B The Conversation Mad Eye 2
Adam Beyer So Bizarre Mad Eye 4
Adam Beyer & Jesper Dahlback As If Dubs Mad Eye 5
Adam Beyer AWC Part I/AWC Part II Plus 8 087
Adam Jay Intimate Voyeur Machine EP Zync
Adam Jay Naptown Renegade EP Primate
Adam Jay Sapphire Deependency Intrinsic Design
Adam Jay Used of a Number EP Default 010
Adam Proll Abaddon/Flug Nr. 407 Cocoon
Ade Fenton Which doctor?/Suck My Art/Personal Nightmare Voodoo Records
Ade Fenton Beautiful Freaks EP Advanced 014
Advent,The Deep Space EP - De Greed/Just Cause/Man Dub On Test
Advent,The The Rise EP - After/S.M.K./Telecom Kombination Research 019
Advent,The/David Squillace Big 'Ohh' Booty/Get The Right Shuffle Sketch 08
Agent Orange aka Cari Lekebusch Here We Go Again/Power 2 Move/Acid Girlz & Acid Boyz/North Fourth Gotham Grooves
Alex Flatner & Roberto Q. Ingram This Is Yabada/Painting Image Equator
Andreas Kauffelt Break the Circuit/Structures/Heat Confused 046
Anthony The Automatik/Exes/State of Mind Extraball 011
Beroshima The Opression EP TSX Recordings
Brian Aneurysm & Lega Sucker Punch/Drifting Aside/Fightback Immigrant
Brothers Yard Maroko/Kakadu PV 52
Brothers Yard Layering/Revital Afterlife 003
Bytecon R.A.T. EP Satamile
Cari Lekebusch Temple Jam EP H-Productions
Casey Hogan Bounce the Lights Mac 003
Casey Hogan Manual/Loop37 Stripped/Uncut/Uncut Beats Intrinsic Design
Casey Hogan Urban Nightime - Tonka/Interface/Normalize/Cigol Dron Sonic Groove 020
Chris Carrier Rambling House EP Kill Brique 09
Cirez D Control Freak/Hoodpecker Mouseville
Coming Soon & Michel de Hey Be Squared/Follow The Leaper EC Records
Danilo Vigorito Imaginary Boy EP 1 Zenit 9
Danilo Vigorito La Familia EP Orion Music
Dave Clarke The Compass/(Terence Fixmer Rmx) Skint
Delage Grabbed EP - Grab/Grab(Mateo Murphy Remix) Ascend
Der Dritte Raum Tantzstanze/Spurrillen Virgin
Detroit Grand Pubahs Skydive From Venus/(Deetron Rmx) Detelefunk
Devilfish Dealing and Stealing Bush 1099
Devilfish Fisk Teknik Frequent
Dionysos All Wrong/(Adam Jay Rmx)/(Ubiquitek Rmx)/(Dylan Drazen Rmx) Sonic Convergence
DZI Unleash/The Beast Fling
Eric Sneo Don't Sit Down Overdrive
dj ESP aka Woody McBride Faceless Blu:line 021
Felipe & Nicolas Bacher Titanium Bass Alloy EP Primate
Flo Contact/Mambo/Contact(Rino Cerrone Rmx) Funktion
Fluke Pulse/(Paris and Healey Remix) One Little Indian
Frankie Vega Founder Pounder EP Blu:lne 019
Funk D'Void Diabla (Heavenly Rmx/Samuel Sessions Juice Mix) Soma
Gardner and Thomas Propaganda EP Pitch Black
Geo Vogt Assemblage Points EP Relief Records
Gez Varley G11(Carsten Fietz Rmx)/Slaunch(G-Man Rmx)/G11(Nadja Lind Rmx)/Higher(G-Man Rmx) Persistencebit Records
G-Force (Stanny Franssen) 4th Floor EP Genetic
Green Velvet La La Land Relief Records
Headrush Emergency Entrance EP Frequent 006
Hertz The Present EP Primate
Hertz & Bacto/Andy Slate, Alexander Kroning & TBK Dirty Crutch/ Twisted Samba Zync
Hertz & Bacto Mankind 13 Mankind 13
Hertz Alone & By Myself Sway 4
Hertz Steric(Sidechained Rmx)/Steric Abyss 013
High Tech Child, The Tribal Storm/(Adam Beyer RMX) Tronic
Horrorist, The The Virus EP Things To Come Records
James Ruskin SR2 EP Blueprint
Joel Mull ISX ep - IS01(Mateo Murphy RMX)/Catapult/Control Inside Records
Joel Mull Discotrip/Krypteria/Bump EC Records
Joel Mull For Us/For Me Underwater 076
Johan Bacto & Rehr Herb Mankind # 2 ReWorks Mankind 2.5
Johannes Heil Die Eigene Uchse/Heido Laux Rmx Intergroove
Johannes Heil The Seven Seals of Revelation - Chapter Two JH Records
Joris Voorn Muted Trax Pt. 2 - Fever/500 Models/Fever(rephrased) Keynote
Lamonde/Len Faki U Think…Love Can Save U? Teminal M
Lars Klein No Name, No Status and Invisible/The Man Who Feared The Dark/The Smell of a Kyoto Night Bound 26
Len Faki Tha Way You Like It/(Thomas P. Heckmann Remix) Malec
Len Faki My Black Sheep (Len Faki)/Marriot Acid (Tony Rohr)/Astral Plane(Tim Xavier) Podium 003
Konigskinder vs. Marxx Want to F… Randgruppe 007
Kriss Dior KD:Machinery/Machinapella/Semiole/Semiole Speech Monoid 028
MADU After Three Days EP PV 38
Marco Carola (dbl pack) 10th Question Elp Medien
Marco Lenzi The Loop Of Love Eukatech
Massimo Vivona Fidelity/(Heads of State Remix) Headzone
Massimo Vivona Down/Sabotage Headzone
Mauro Picotto Baguette/Ultimahora Ibiza BXR
Mauro Picotto Verdi/Verdi MegaMind Mix BXR
Marco Bailey Fiesta Leblon Zync
Marco Bailey Liquid Lab/Heat MB Electronics
Marco Bailey Living On A Plane Primate
Mark Broom Industra pt.1 & 2 King of the Snakes
Mark Mirror Plastic Soul EP PV 70
Metalogic Clangour EP - Fuzzion/El Bongonero/The Lost Parameter Boshke Beats
Mhonolink Deadline EP Mhonday 01
Mignon AT Lost In Chicago/Pure Identification/Shadows Triple Vision
Misc. Rocket Control/Superbrand Sender 039
dj Misjah` Serengeti/Piranha/Hypothermia(4/4)/Hypothermia Pocket
dj Misjah` Promise/Club Freak/At The Bar/Red Planet Bellboy
Monika Kruse @ Voodooamt Floating(Adam Beyer Rmx)/USS Nostromo(The Advent Rmx) Terminal M
Monika Kruse vs Dave Shokh Gentern Endet Nie/Wann War Gestern? Electric Avenue
Mould Impression 1994/Morgans Bass Primate
Mr. G I'm Dirty!!!/Call It What U Like Phoenix G 015
Mr. G Flight/Jackin' G Part 3 Phoenic G 018
Nicholas Bacher & Felipe Quenchless/(Redhead 3000 Rmx)/(Redhead 2000 Rmx)/Semper Fidelis Titanium 003
Nils Hess Collaborations 2' - Positive(N. Hess & Molano)/Space Time(N. Hess & DAVE The Drummer EukaTech
Oliver Lieb Smoked - Metropolis(Eric Prydz Munich NRG Mix/(Midtone Rmx) YoshiToshi
Oliver Lieb Schleudertrauma/Unwucht Delirium Red 069
Pascal FEOS I Can Feel That(Speedy J Mix Pt. 1)/(Tony Rohr Mix) Omychron 01
Paul Brtschitsch Bridge Itch EP - Parkett/Bellaphonica WolfSkuil
Paul Mac From Below/(Beats Version) Sino 12
Paul Ritch Split/Walk the Line/Control/Jungle Juice Quartz 001
Paul Ritch Higher/Memory/Blowbass Paradigma Musik
Phil Kieran Snakefight/(Marko Nastic RMX) Tronic 32
Planetary Assault Systems Coad Warrior 1 - Function 1/Function 2 Peacefrog 01
dj Preach Insomniak EP LTD Records
dj Preach Performance M.F. EP Default
Quartz Escape From PG EP Ascend 016
Robert Armani Circus Bells (Oliver Klein/C.Dalek Prono-Circus RMX's) t:Classics
Sacrifice Syncron/Reactor γΦ
Santiago Nino Techno-Lodgy/Freakshow Just Music
Samuel L. Session Psyche EP SLS 07
Slynus I Vinyl Addiction Testpressing
Slynus II Vinyl Addiction Testpressing
Slynus Bassline/Moonsun Vinyl Addiction
Sound Associates Music EP Spot On
Staffan Ehrlin The Chappel Goathead
Steve Robbins Destiny EP Superstition
Stigmata 9/10 Stigmata
Taksi aka Night On Earth Gallero/Bienenstich Ongaku 030
Teste The Wipe(Love, War and Techno Rmx)/(Dustin Zahn Rmx)/(Locutus Rmx) Polarized 010
Thomas P. Heckmann Tangents/Medusa/Strobe Bpitch Control
Tim Track If I'm Not Me/Floating Facts Abyss 017
Tim Xavier Scandalistic Endeavor EP Mafia
Tomaz vs Filterheadz Latin Loopworks Remixes Pt. 1 Sessions Recordings
Tony Rohr Senor Chaos EP hidden Agenda 13
Tony Rohr Let's Try Something Different Hidden Agenda 25
T. Raumschamiere A Very Loud Lullaby(Si Begg Rmx)/(Radio Edit)/(Apparat Vox Rmx)/(Apparat Dub Rmx) Novamute
Turbomen Would You Say ThankU If I Spank U EP Pro-Jex
Unknown Artist ??? Expression Sessions 001
Woody McBride aka ESP Flights Departing EP Kompute
Yusuke Nakamura Insect EP Toneman
Various Israel Toledo(Edge Of Empire)/Lars Klein(Checkmate)/W.J. Henze(Diamond Dust) Klirfactor 008
Various Deck Shark Series 2 Speaker Attack 006
Various Fourty (Bryan Zentz/Stanny Franssen/Paul Mac/Patrik Skoog) Monoid 040
Various (Dbl Pack) Driller (Thomas P. Heckmann/T. Taylor + A. Slate vs ASF/DJ ESP/Iron Nipples) Driller
Various The Third Porno Cut (Cristian Varela/Time Baker/Marco Bailey/Redhead) Pornographic
Various The Eleventh Porno Cut (Julio Pasadas/Cristian Varela/Marco Bailey & Redhead/Charly Statik) Pornographic
Various Big City Lights EP (Filipe & Nicolas Bacher/Simon Coyle & Simon Digby/Ivan Komlinovic) Titanium
Various Volume 1 (Bryan Zentz/Aaron Nesbit/Tim Taylor & Thor 54 Omega Ritam001
Various Voices Vol. 2 - Conduct(Rhythm Logistics)/Illuminum(The Divide)/Weird(Manuel Fuentes) Template
Various Race Seven - Carl Falk/The Advent/Allan Banford/Elton D G Force Premiere 007
Various Myths EP - Gorgon(Dave Angel)/Medusa(Jel Ford) Rotation 0236
Vartan Krikorian Took A Long Time EP - I'm Back Bitch/TV Sound/Tic Tac Techno Red Blooded
Ventilator Collide/Machines & Robots Template 8.12
Zwosh (Red Disc) Zwosh Zwosh 01
ZZ/OC/GC Dirty Frog EP Re-Active Music


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

nice find mate!


----------



## Bomboclat

MDMAhead said:


> He's not playing as Plastikman. He's just doing a DJ set (and it will probably just be a 2-hour DJ set at that  )
> 
> Also, he's playing at an event called the 'Warehouse Project'. See here for everything that annoys me about the Warehouse Project.
> 
> For starters, if I do go, I'll have to walk past a police sniffer dog whilst carrying a gram of MDMA crystal (although seeing as this is the UK, it probably wont actually be MDMA). But still..........



His DJ sets are still pretty awesome, he knows how to work the decks like nobodies business.

Stick it up your bum, mate 

(and jspun, I lol'd)




toast that's a pretty epic catch. Anything besides Adam Beyer and Advent (who I already know) that you think i'd enjoy? I just kinda skimmed the list so im not sure if I know anyone else, but I love most of your music regardless.


----------



## Bomboclat

Alright guys, so I need some help IDing a track.

It's a liquid track that seems pretty new...ish...maybe..really I have no idea but ive heard it in two new-ish sets recently.

The song is a pretty upbeat liquid track with a vocal sample in it, and the only words I can make out right now are "baby I promise"


It's in this mix right here: http://soundcloud.com/dj-paranoid/sets/dj-paranoid-atmospheric-dnb-uploaded-21-12-09

at 35 minutes in.


----------



## toa$t

uh, scroll down? there's a tracklisting.


----------



## Bomboclat

Note to self: stop smoking so much

Im loling so hard right now, thanks toast  ahahahahah
(but for some reason I just cant find the track still, any help would be appreciated!)

scratch that, found it in another mix!
Lenzman - Rags to Riches


----------



## MDMAhead

toa$t said:


> Funk D'Void Diabla (Heavenly Rmx



Congratulations! This is the best record you will ever buy!


----------



## slef

JoeTheStoner said:


> *ThoseUnknown* hopefully u see this, tried replying to your pm but it appears your PM BOX is full clear some room so i can reply bruv. peace



Joe, he's over at Robotsforrobots.net and the blackout audio forums. 
Shoot him a pm over there.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Ok, so whos good with photo shop. I am getting my first tattoo and I need a mock up.... I have an idea of what I want but creativity of your own is encouraged as well. It will be in honour of one of my all time fav musicians and also an attempt to get back stage at ultra for it cuz I talked to the dj's manager and she said if I video tape it and link the contest I have of people designing my tattoo we can work something out.... it will be epic... so.... whats up EMD I know I got some friends in here that can help.


----------



## blauwelichten

http://www.postelektro.com/mixes/index.html

superb collection of mixes, check em out


----------



## Bomboclat

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Ok, so whos good with photo shop. I am getting my first tattoo and I need a mock up.... I have an idea of what I want but creativity of your own is encouraged as well. It will be in honour of one of my all time fav musicians and also an attempt to get back stage at ultra for it cuz I talked to the dj's manager and she said if I video tape it and link the contest I have of people designing my tattoo we can work something out.... it will be epic... so.... whats up EMD I know I got some friends in here that can help.



Knowing what artist would help, as well as knowing some general ideas you already have in your head. Carn mate, stop hittin' the pipe for a second and think


----------



## toa$t

thizz what's up with your avatar? is it supposed to do that?


----------



## Bomboclat

It's in honor of the passing of Prince


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Knowing what artist would help, as well as knowing some general ideas you already have in your head. Carn mate, stop hittin' the pipe for a second and think



i ididnt want everyone to know what im getting nitrous fase!

lol.

and i pm'ed what logo/artist to those who took interest in doing it.... u wanna help thizz, its one of your favoritieeeeees 

ps: might have poll determining tattoo, winner gets prize.


----------



## Bomboclat

Get a bunny rabbit


See how helpful everyone can be without us knowing a general direction to head in?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

lol the ones that want to help know what im getting!

and u get a bunny rabbi... 2 of them humping


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> It's in honor of the passing of Prince



What? When did that happen?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

wat?


----------



## MDMAhead

Just put my order in for the Super Deluxe Version of Underworld's new album, 'Barking' (it's ridiculous it's been out for a month and I still don't have it yet!). The 'Super Deluxe Version' includes the regular album, plus a 2nd CD of alternative versions of the album tracks, plus a DVD of videos they've made for each track.

And I decided to also order CD2 of 'Pearls Girl' (also by Underworld), which features 3 old tracks which I don't already own


----------



## blauwelichten

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> It's in honor of the passing of Prince



Prince is dead?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MDMAhead said:


> Just put my order in for the Super Deluxe Version of Underworld's new album, 'Barking' (it's ridiculous it's been out for a month and I still don't have it yet!). The 'Super Deluxe Version' includes the regular album, plus a 2nd CD of alternative versions of the album tracks, plus a DVD of videos they've made for each track.
> 
> And I decided to also order CD2 of 'Pearls Girl' (also by Underworld), which features 3 old tracks which I don't already own



I bet you'll be really happy once the mail comes in. 



blauwelichten said:


> Prince is dead?



I believe it's a reference not to the artist, but someone else. Thizzer might want to clarify.


----------



## Dr.kush

*OMG doesnt music change your mood*

idk bout you but when i listen to songs that i use to listen to a lot during a certain time of my life, i feel exactly like i was during that time. idk how to explain it but for example, when i listen to Get Stupid by Mac Dre i think about last year thizzin it. and i feel the same mentally than i did last year. Also when i listen to Airplanes i think of when i was in rehab and omg going back to those feelings! does anyone else experience this when listening to music?


----------



## Bomboclat

Lol I forgot to come back in here, no Prince isnt dead I was trollin'


----------



## Sykik

Lezman - Rags to Riches. nice treack thizzer.

Also my club night went OK the other day, slowly getting back into EDM.

Between my GF, my DotA addiction, my PhD, and getting fit, EDM seems to take the back seat.. But that's slowly changing. 

Also..  Going to this festival in a few months, my kind of line up :D

David Guetta  <-- I*gnore this apparent headliner, but besides that, A+*
Armin Van Buuren
Justice
N*E*R*D
Armand Van Helden
The Rapture
A-Trak
Chromeo
Erol Alkan
Art v Science
Trentemoller Live
Boyz Noize
Dennis Ferrer
Miami Horror
Tinie Tempah
Riva Starr
Plump DJ's
Claude Von Stroke
Wolfgang Gartner
Jamaica
Nervo
Yuksek
Aeroplane
Zombie Disco Squad
So Me v. DVNO


----------



## EseFlacko708

Sykik said:


> Lezman - Rags to Riches. nice treack thizzer.
> 
> Also my club night went OK the other day, slowly getting back into EDM.
> 
> Between my GF, my DotA addiction, my PhD, and getting fit, EDM seems to take the back seat.. But that's slowly changing.
> 
> Also..  Going to this festival in a few months, my kind of line up :D
> 
> David Guetta  <-- I*gnore this apparent headliner, but besides that, A+*
> Armin Van Buuren
> Justice
> N*E*R*D
> Armand Van Helden
> The Rapture
> A-Trak
> Chromeo
> Erol Alkan
> Art v Science
> Trentemoller Live
> Boyz Noize
> Dennis Ferrer
> Miami Horror
> Tinie Tempah
> Riva Starr
> Plump DJ's
> Claude Von Stroke
> Wolfgang Gartner
> Jamaica
> Nervo
> Yuksek
> Aeroplane
> Zombie Disco Squad
> So Me v. DVNO



Guettas the best DJ there. wWhat u mean ignore the headline?


----------



## Bomboclat

^ *puke*


So it looks like im going to Beats Antique alone this weekend. Very lame


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

hey at least a trak is in that line up... EXCITED FOR MIMOSA THURSDAY!... and i might be alone too... WEAK


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Guetta's only the best DJ in the list if you ignore Trentemoller, Wolfgang Gartner, Claude Von Stroke, A-Trak, Boyz Noize, and Armand Van Helden.

In other words, Nero is coming to town for a $12 show but the Mimosa/Two Fresh show around here starts at 1 AM and I have work the next morning so that's a wash.  Marty Party and EOTO are coming though so that should be good.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

guetta is horrible i walked past his set at ultra shaking my head at 25k people rolling and not dancing just putting hands in air lol.... god, nice light show but HORRIBLE

and u forgot mix master mike, qbert, carl cox as well ^ ^ they all belong before guetta


----------



## Bomboclat

Chem, fly out for Beats Antique and i'll fly back for MiM0SA! Im so jealous you're getting to see him. Last time I saw him was at Coachella!


----------



## EseFlacko708

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Guetta's only the best DJ in the list if you ignore Trentemoller, Wolfgang Gartner, Claude Von Stroke, A-Trak, Boyz Noize, and Armand Van Helden.
> 
> In other words, Nero is coming to town for a $12 show but the Mimosa/Two Fresh show around here starts at 1 AM and I have work the next morning so that's a wash.  Marty Party and EOTO are coming though so that should be good.



Maybe Wolfgang Garner...maybe.

Anyways A-Track is just technical stuff. Like he do little demonstration, I suppose to be impressed with technical? when music no sound good?

Can't deny the genius of Love is Gone, Getting Over You  or Sexy Bitch.


----------



## EseFlacko708

This isnt a place to advertise, please post that in the proper event forum. - thizzer


(btw, who is this, rttt?)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Chem, fly out for Beats Antique and i'll fly back for MiM0SA! Im so jealous you're getting to see him. Last time I saw him was at Coachella!



if i had the cash  u know i would mane..... we will meet before 2011 ends for sure


----------



## StarOceanHouse

wolfgang gartner needs to go back to joey youngman stuff! I miss his production of jackin house.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

me tooo 

i n other news ultra early bird three day passes for 120 plus tax go on sale in 26 hours and 50 minutes... got my cc ready


----------



## blauwelichten

Guetta isn't aiming at an underground audience any more he's gone pretty mainstream, he's been able to do that because he plays music that is accessible. 
He's a happy, fun guy. Music and dancing are supposed to be fun, not serious, its not my cup of tea I think the music hour plays is cheesy shit, but you gotta respect the guy for crossing over and for bringing fun back into house music and making it accessible to a wider audience.
His last album was also very successful on its own merits, has some very good tracks on it.
I don't remember people moaning about kevin saunderson selling out the underground with Inner City, even though that is what he did..
I don't remember people saying that Mark Pritchard is a cunt for making that rhoobarb and custard track because he was making some of the best techno to come from Britain as reload and global communications.
I don't see a great deal of difference.
And you're all gay


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^what do you mean by bringing back the fun in house music? house music has always been fun. just watch a set by chuck love and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

exactly ^ ^ and guetta is the moist mainstream garbage ive ever heard. i saw a few seconds of his garbage as I walked by the main stage at ultra. 

TICKET GO ON SALE IN 12 hours 25 minutes


----------



## rincewindrocks

alright, so DJ shadow and Pigeon John (whoever the fuck that is) will be here wednesday. My question, is it worth $31 (including fees)?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

nope.... if it was 20 yes.... but no not 31

im paying 120 tomorrow for over 300 djs think about that.


----------



## rincewindrocks

yeah, i was gonna go when i thought it was like $15-20 before fees, but $25....sorry, not at that venue, especially (fuckers built like a cave, cant hear shit)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

yeah im MAKING myself wake up at 9 am to get my ultra early birds... 120 for three days of music! FUCK YES


----------



## blauwelichten

ChemicalSmiles said:


> exactly ^ ^ and guetta is the moist mainstream garbage ive ever heard. i saw a few seconds of his garbage as I walked by the main stage at ultra.
> 
> TICKET GO ON SALE IN 12 hours 25 minutes



Its still just music, some people like mainstream garbage.
Its the connection to the mainstream thatll keep the underground alive.
The more people interest in deadmau5 and guetta the more people learn to love house music, which is all good.
Deadmau5 and Guetta keeping music alive, they are the lifeblood of house, all hail them I say.


----------



## blauwelichten

rincewindrocks said:


> alright, so DJ shadow and Pigeon John (whoever the fuck that is) will be here wednesday. My question, is it worth $31 (including fees)?


Yes shadow's amazing mate, I saw him twice this year and blew me away.
If you like breaks and drum and bass mate you'll love it.
His sounds are so clean and you can tell he puts a lot of effort into what he does.
Endtroducing wasn't my thing, but as a live act I thought he was superb.
He also has a southern (I think) US accent, which is a bonus, it automatically puts you at ease that voice.
$31 is nothing compared to experience IMO, experience provides memories, money is just money, you won't look back in old age and remember the money you saved, but the good times you had.


----------



## toa$t

traktor + hardware is 50% off on the NI website right now. FYI.


----------



## blauwelichten

Rubberduck rd-h30 is the sex or something
Think propellerheads rebirth 
Its makes wicked sounds
http://www.d-lusion.com/DownloadRubberduck.html


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

toas$t: even the new midi they released?


----------



## MDMAhead

*OMG there's a new Burial track!!!!!*


Commix - Be True (Burial remix)


----------



## toa$t

ChemicalSmiles said:


> toas$t: even the new midi they released?



I think it's just the software + soundcards.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ok.. yeah your right


----------



## StarOceanHouse

libre...que no me libertad...despues secreto de la felizadad


----------



## EseFlacko708

Is there anything better than Polish house music? Damn, this shit is so good.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

EseFlacko708 said:


> Is there anything better than Polish house music? Damn, this shit is so good.



Swedish Techno
Swedish House
French House
German EBM
Cajun Zydeco
Afro-Cuban Jazz
Norwegian Metal
Dutch Hip Hop
Canadian Hip Hop
UK Garage
UK Grime


----------



## EseFlacko708

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Swedish Techno
> Swedish House
> French House
> German EBM
> Cajun Zydeco
> Afro-Cuban Jazz
> Norwegian Metal
> Dutch Hip Hop
> Canadian Hip Hop
> UK Garage
> UK Grime



Hm...maybe swedish house i love swedish house mafia. The rest of those are just meh, unless we consider Mr. Guetta french house...lol.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

chicago house


----------



## MDMAhead

Well who'd have thought it? - 'EseFlacko708' was a troll all along, and has now been banned from Bluelight


----------



## MDMAhead

OMG just discovered that Lee Burridge finished 621st in this year's DJMag Top 100 DJs Poll. And furthermore, he has the option to purchase his personalised award for £59.95. LMFAO!!!


http://www.djmag.com/php/top100djs/search/?op=search&search_op=award&i=5091


----------



## blauwelichten

EseFlacko708 said:


> Is there anything better than Polish house music? Damn, this shit is so good.



irish country
french hip hop 
bristol hillbilly
yer ma 
even baltic gypsy twank


----------



## StarOceanHouse

MDMAhead said:


> Well who'd have thought it? - 'EseFlacko708' was a troll all along, and has now been banned from Bluelight



He's been banned many times but honestly I can't really see why. I really do believe he has a shitty taste in music. Is that why he was banned? Do people think he is jokingly pretending he has a bad taste in music? I wonder if he actually argues with the moderators about what why he was banned.


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> He's been banned many times but honestly I can't really see why. I really do believe he has a shitty taste in music. Is that why he was banned? Do people think he is jokingly pretending he has a bad taste in music? I wonder if he actually argues with the moderators about what why he was banned.



If you do a search of his posts, you'll see he's not just been trolling EMD; he's been trolling other sections of Bluelight too.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

LOL yeah I just did that. You're right, he's a troll. I saw a post he made in SLR. Certainly troll material.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I just learned there's a genre called clownstep.  WTF?  I'm outta touch.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I must be out of touch as well... I have *NEVER* heard of _clownstep_. lol.


----------



## toa$t

what about brostep? it's supposed to be great if you REALLY feel like bro-ing out.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

last night i had a dream that i took a class at my uni about guidance counseling and Goldie was the professor. All we did was play some form of bingo where all the bingo cards were different types of donuts. I won the game and he gave me his whole CD discography as a prize.


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> last night i had a dream that i took a class at my uni about guidance counseling and Goldie was the professor. All we did was play some form of bingo where all the bingo cards were different types of donuts. I won the game and he gave me his whole CD discography as a prize.



Nice prize!!!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

OFF TOPIC... but thats what this thread is for...

I want opinions on the Traktor S4 brand new mdii just released, the traktor s4 software it comes bundled with (slightly different than pro)... It would be great to hear the strictly vinyl guys opinions, straight CDJ guys, and of course the MIDI controller crowds opinions.

Seriously considering getting this and I am saving up my money and being so stingy. I just wanna make sure its worth it, I ehard the sound card is quality enough it sounds good on a big system even.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^My friend is saving up for that thing. It looks freaking sweet. I couldn't give an opinion on native instruments hardware as I've never owned anything from them. I'd say go for it! If I had the money I'd probably buy it as I like to use a combination of vinyl and digital for my sets.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Well I never thought about mixing 4 tracks at once or even three... but it looks really simple to do with the 4 channel mixer on the S4.... also the special s4 version of traktor looks better than traktor pro, and its included in the bundle. Also, as far as doing gigs and going


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Well I just put down my first of four payments for it. One every week. It will be nice to not ctually have some bootleg software like the old days... 

In other news Datsik is tonight along with a bunch of other great djs (well I know 2 of them are) so  Iwill be posting reviews, I updated the review thread and bumped it and think everyone who went to festivals and fall shows should post a review. I plan on doing another update Dec 1st. :D

Thanks,

-CS


----------



## Noodle

StarOceanHouse said:


> LOL yeah I just did that. You're right, he's a troll. I saw a post he made in SLR. Certainly troll material.



Report it for unapproval?

:D


----------



## blauwelichten

Off to awakenings in Amsterdam Friday, edwin oosterwal, ripperton, joris voorn, carl craig and radio slave, kevin saunderson
I AM FUCKING EXCITED!


----------



## junglejuice

Saw Jon Gaiser and Richie Hawtin last night....ho lee fuck.

Dubfire came by to visit and was chillin' in the booth

:D


----------



## toa$t

fucking jealous. They were in my hood on thursday an I couldn't go. Seen Hawtin a million times (usually awesome, once mediocre), but I've only seen Gaiser once and he was incredible. Been a huge fan of gaiser for ages though.


----------



## MDMAhead

junglejuice said:


> Saw Jon Gaiser and Richie Hawtin last night....ho lee fuck.



I didn't think Hawtin was very good when I saw him a couple of months ago at the Warehouse Project - his set was really up and down - he'd play one slightly more banging track, that made you think that the mix was going somewhere, but then he'd follow it with a more chilled-out track, that just destroyed any momentum he was building. It's a shame, because I know that on his day, he's the best techno DJ in the world.

Right now I'd much rather see a Plastikman live set than a Hawtin DJ set.


----------



## junglejuice

Hawtin's set was better than his Plastikman set at DEMF imo.

They fucking destroyed the place, literally and figuratively.
I'm pretty sure they fried the center Martin sub at UHall with the subsonic madness they were dropping. 
It was amazing. Great intimate venue too...400 people there all night TOPS.


----------



## Modify_you

*My boss is awesome.*

I walked into work a few days ago and my boss was bitching about being tired of the same music on repeat. I plugged my ipod in and told her to trust me, I played the live soundtribe concert from '08 house of blues first and the Taking up your Precious Time Album from Pretty Lights right after that. 

I walked in this morning to find her downloading all that Pretty Lights has for free download and have been jamming out to music I really dig for the last 4 hours or so.

Totally made my day.


----------



## Km013

nice man, nice.  they have a channel at the grocery store when i work that will sometimes play new order, depeche mode, and other decent 80s bands. will definitely take that over pop or easy listening any day


----------



## StarOceanHouse

looks like Technics stop production of their 1200's. Times are changing alright.


----------



## Bomboclat

Modify_you said:


> I walked into work a few days ago and my boss was bitching about being tired of the same music on repeat. I plugged my ipod in and told her to trust me, I played the live soundtribe concert from '08 house of blues first and the Taking up your Precious Time Album from Pretty Lights right after that.
> 
> I walked in this morning to find her downloading all that Pretty Lights has for free download and have been jamming out to music I really dig for the last 4 hours or so.
> 
> Totally made my day.



That's awesome! I turned my boss onto Drum and Bass a while back just by listening to it in the office. Feltgoodman. %)


----------



## Bomboclat

Just saw Bonobo for the first time, and it was absolutely brilliant!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

StarOceanHouse said:


> looks like Technics stop production of their 1200's. Times are changing alright.



my friend almost cried when I told him LOL.

Then I told him my Traktor S4 will be here in about 17 days.


----------



## junglejuice

Me with Jon Gaiser





I posted it in The Lounge but I don't think most people there know who he is.

:D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

ChemicalSmiles said:


> my friend almost cried when I told him LOL.
> 
> Then I told him my Traktor S4 will be here in about 17 days.



I almost cried as well but then I remembered I still have mine. I'm never selling my babies!


----------



## junglejuice

I saw Till von Sein and Isoleé on Friday and they *destroyed* the place.
I saw them in a little warehouse loft space and it was such a great party.
There were maybe 200 people there and the dancefloor never let up.
Highlight of the night was Till dropping "Do It Now" by Dubtribe Sound System in his set.

Magical

Also, I just got Traktor Scratch Pro as part of NI's 50% off sale and found one of the few remaining local boxes. I thought I would need a Traktor S4 to control it without tables/cdj's but I found a great .tsi mapping file and the thing works like a charm! All the LED's work as well as looping, effects and EQ's.






Here's a video of a similar setup

APC40 Traktor Map


----------



## junglejuice

And here's a great pic of the main floor at Berghain just because






Only good pic I've ever seen of it...there are no cameras allowed.

Look at those Dance Stacks!

:D


----------



## slef

StarOceanHouse said:


> looks like Technics stop production of their 1200's. Times are changing alright.



Bunk rumor; the story has already been denied by technics. they are throwing out one model, but the top one and the mk2 stay in production..


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^where can I find the statement of denial by technics because so far everywhere I read it says they're discontinued.


----------



## slef

contact Technics or panasonic etc...

and there are details beyond that note to consumers from Panasonic.

*edit*
Keep in mind that this cease in production is nothing new. How many times have they said this already?


----------



## jpgrdnr

Bought an NI X1 over the weekend. The whole thing is pretty much quality.


----------



## toa$t

yup, they're awesome.


----------



## djtroy

Ive been on my s4 here in the US since October (Halloween) and its amazing. Ive even bought the road case to put it in and it works great too.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Hey man, getting mine very shortly... so excited... it keeps selling out EVERYWHERE ^ ^


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Im thinking of now geting the Maschine as well..... thizzer I checked out some videos and... DO WANT. How much again? 700?

I think its worth it... anyways... gimme like a year i'll have that too.


----------



## Bomboclat

I believe it's $700 which includes the machine and the program that goes with it.

If you get it before me i'm going to cry


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

haha, well get to stacking, its on my list next.. traktor s4, with maschine next to it, kaossilator and kaoss pad. mwaahahaaha


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

btw

anyone know anything about M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Powered Speakers?

They are 140 bucks supposedly GREAT sound for just house speakers ... I need them just for practice, maybe a small house party... they have gotten high reviews...


----------



## slef

ChemicalSmiles said:


> btw
> 
> anyone know anything about M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 Powered Speakers?
> 
> They are 140 bucks supposedly GREAT sound for just house speakers ... I need them just for practice, maybe a small house party... they have gotten high reviews...



Your best bet is to check 'em out in person. Guitar Center, Sam Ash etc., Take what you would consider a well mastered cd in there and play it on them. 

If you're after actual studio monitors, I'll elaborate further.


----------



## atri

they would be perfect for practice, small house party setup.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Indie-dance shows = awkward. 
Hipsters don't dance.  
They just wear tight pants and
throw their Pabst away.


----------



## jpgrdnr

I think ravers are kriptonite for hipsters.
Super baggy vs. Paint on Crue 

Can't dance in tight jeans bro haha


----------



## jpgrdnr

That pornarchive post made my day.


----------



## BrahamCracker

So does anyone on this website colab?


----------



## junglejuice

I don't know of any specific collaborations, but the stickied "your productions go here" thread might be a good jumping-off place to find production partners

:D


----------



## StarOceanHouse

BrahamCracker said:


> So does anyone on this website colab?



Not that I know of but I think it would make a great idea. They are doing some collaborations in NEMD. Would anyone be interested in doing something like that for electronic music?


----------



## BrahamCracker

I would. I know we all have different styles of musical tastes so it would be interesting.We could start a thread with people offering their services, and what they are good at/experienced with and go from there. The Bluelight postal service :D


----------



## wiiwee

I knew this was gonna be some goatse sh1t before I even opened it because that's what the internet does to peoples minds


----------



## wiiwee

BrahamCracker said:


> So does anyone on this website colab?



I'm still a newb but I would one day maybe, I'm learning fast here and eventually I'm gonna start producing!

http://soundcloud.com/barbaras-treisand/longeverythingmix


----------



## wiiwee

Bob Loblaw said:


> ^If you wanna go, you'll get the monies .
> 
> I have a Korg EMX drum machine/synth. It's fucking sweet IMO %).
> 
> Yourself?



I'm sorry but u got a kick ass username, arrested development for life!!!!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

EMD colab? Intresting...

Btw guys, what do you guys think about starting a BL EMD IRC channel? I think it would be pretty cool if we could have our own chat room. People could get to know each other better...


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Another quick question guys:

What do you think about starting an EMD Directory thread/sticky? Such a thread could be split into three parts:

1. General Discussion
 This part would link to various long running/specialized threads like "Rate the song" "What are you listening to right now?" "TripTunez" and so on...

2. Genre Directory
Just a quick list linking to all our genre megathreads

2. Artists Directory
Quick list of links to the various artist threads

I am hoping that such a directory would make it easier for people to contribute and "bring back" old threads. It would also allow users to access the information in older threads. For instance, such a directory would make it easy to find the TripTunez or the Live Show Review Threads. 

Please tell me what you think!


----------



## jpgrdnr

sounds good. I'd like that soundcloud thread resurrected and put in there


----------



## LoveKillsSlowly10

If I can't say anything nice about other people, I am not going to say anything at all!


----------



## MDMAhead

Incase anyone hasn't realised yet, 'LoveKillsSlowly10' is a troll. Have a look at his other posts and you'll see what I mean.

The best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

My wife and I have been together for 10 + years.  The entire time i've been trying to convert her to the EDM side.  I've had her listen to Hawtin, Bassnectar, Johnson, Carter, Cox, Atkins, Mills, etc....but she always says its boring, or its too repetitive, or it doesn't change enough.  Then, somebody at work sends her a link to DJ Dunno mixes and she LOVES it.  In fact her email to me after listening to one Dunno mix read "….I COULD LISTEN TO A WHOLE SHOW LIKE THIS……..WE WOULD HAVE A GREAT TIME AT A SHOW LIKE THIS!!!!! A GREAT TIME!!!"

and I'm like "Really?!?!"  You'd dis some of the greatest producers of all times but LOVE this?!?!  

I guess I shouldn't complain though.  Any step away from 3 Doors Down is a step in the right direction.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> My wife and I have been together for 10 + years.  The entire time i've been trying to convert her to the EDM side.  I've had her listen to Hawtin, Bassnectar, Johnson, Carter, Cox, Atkins, Mills, etc....but she always says its boring, or its too repetitive, or it doesn't change enough.  Then, somebody at work sends her a link to DJ Dunno mixes and she LOVES it.  In fact her email to me after listening to one Dunno mix read "….I COULD LISTEN TO A WHOLE SHOW LIKE THIS……..WE WOULD HAVE A GREAT TIME AT A SHOW LIKE THIS!!!!! A GREAT TIME!!!"
> 
> and I'm like "Really?!?!"  You'd dis some of the greatest producers of all times but LOVE this?!?!
> 
> I guess I shouldn't complain though.  Any step away from 3 Doors Down is a step in the right direction.



Have you ever tried having her listen to Shpongle while tripping? Or is tripping not really her thing? Usually a dose of MDMA at good EDM event converts people to the dark side!  But yeah, moving away from 3 Doors Down is a good thing!


----------



## yucatanboy2

Anyone going to coachella?  I saw that the twelves are playing.  I just listening to their essential mix at work and found myself wanting to rock out.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I wonder if Wolfgang Gartner will go back to producing jackin house when electro house loses popularity.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

You know you had 'em...
well, depending on your birth year, maybe you didn't.  But if you did, how gross were the bottoms in the morning? LOL


----------



## BrahamCracker

i was that guy who went to raves and such with an american eagle shirt on with jeans.


----------



## Bomboclat

Happiest of birthdays to you, Levictus!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Bomboclat said:


> Happiest of birthdays to you, Levictus!



Thanks man!


----------



## jpgrdnr

still own 2 pairs of UFOs. Awesome pants.


----------



## junglejuice

Happy birthday!


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

The latest wishlist poll on the DEMF website says:



DEMF 2011 Wishlist

Deadmau5 (23%, 180 Votes)
Bassnectar (17%, 135 Votes)
Carl Cox (11%, 85 Votes)
Skrillex (9%, 70 Votes)
Tiesto (7%, 52 Votes)
Benny Benassi (5%, 39 Votes)
Armin Van Buuren (5%, 39 Votes)
Afrojack (4%, 31 Votes)
David Guetta (4%, 31 Votes)
Cookie Monsta (4%, 28 Votes)
Steve Aoki (4%, 28 Votes)
A-Trak (3%, 21 Votes)
Ghostland Observatory (2%, 19 Votes)
Z-Trip (2%, 18 Votes)
Total Voters: 776

You can only vote for one.  Mine went to Carl Cox.


----------



## rincewindrocks

ah yes....Deadmau5 and Bassnectar....dont these kids know any other names?


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> Have you ever tried having her listen to Shpongle while tripping? Or is tripping not really her thing? Usually a dose of MDMA at good EDM event converts people to the dark side!  But yeah, moving away from 3 Doors Down is a good thing!



she really likes mush + L but hasn't had MDMA before.  I've never seen her dance at a show but she actually started bopping to the music on a bit of 2cb before, lol.  Really, I think her musical taste is directly opposite of mine on purpose.  

For instance, I'm trying to persuade her to eat some shrooms and come see Ott/PhuturePrimitive so I played a PhuturePrimitive track the other day and she said she really liked it.  Two days later i played the same track _with the video_ and as soon as she saw it was a live performance said "Maybe I'd like it if it was one guy with his doot-doots (that's what she calls MIDI controllers/pads) but the live drummer makes it sound too crowded.  I don't really like it."  

I'm like "...honey, it was the exact same song you liked 2 days ago..." (facepalm)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> she really likes mush + L but hasn't had MDMA before.  I've never seen her dance at a show but she actually started bopping to the music on a bit of 2cb before, lol.  Really, I think her musical taste is directly opposite of mine on purpose.
> 
> For instance, I'm trying to persuade her to eat some shrooms and come see Ott/PhuturePrimitive so I played a PhuturePrimitive track the other day and she said she really liked it.  Two days later i played the same track _with the video_ and as soon as she saw it was a live performance said "Maybe I'd like it if it was one guy with his doot-doots (that's what she calls MIDI controllers/pads) but the live drummer makes it sound too crowded.  I don't really like it."
> 
> I'm like "...honey, it was the exact same song you liked 2 days ago..." (facepalm)





I'd imagine seeing an Ott show would be pretty wild. He came to Michigan one time, but I didn't have a car and none of my friends wanted to go there. 

Yeah, that DEMF wishlist sounds pretty damn mainstream.


----------



## junglejuice

Yeah...I highly doubt any of those artists will be booked

:D


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Help me decide.  Tix are about the same price and the shows are @ the same venue but I can probably only attend one.  So, 
Shpongle or Mim0sa?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

If Shpongle is going to do Sphongletron experience, go to that one.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I'd go for Shpongle. You have to see them live at least once. I am ultra biased however...


----------



## DOB

Pink1966Floyd said:


> ^  not really my style, but i must say was pretty grimy and had a good pace to it. 6.2/10



you dont even know how close you were to being the target of my evil plan

If you gave my tune less than 5.6 I would infiltrate your house like ninja at night,then fap in your living room and then cum into your bass port in your sub woofer so when you start listening music in will fly out and cover entire room including your face...


----------



## Pink1966Floyd

DOB said:


> you dont even know how close you were to being the target of my evil plan
> 
> If you gave my tune less than 5.6 I would infiltrate your house like ninja at night,then fap in your living room and then cum into your bass port in your sub woofer so when you start listening music in will fly out and cover entire room including your face...



damn im glad i dont own a sub woofer of any sort.  woulda had cum im me face.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> damn im glad i dont own a sub woofer of any sort.


Even worse...he might've found your headphones.


----------



## w33dsp34k

Tmrw night(2/25/11) is a local AZ rave, (@ STRATUS if you are interested in attending)

Just Keep Raving 4, the final of the series. Headliners are: Fausto, Phil York + more. I am stoked :D

And back to staying OFF topic ... u gotta love https:// when theres a web filter on the computer u are using (I am at school. bl isnt blockd but other site is


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

w33dsp34k said:


> Tmrw night(2/25/11) is a local AZ rave, (@ STRATUS if you are interested in attending)
> 
> Just Keep Raving 4, the final of the series. Headliners are: Fausto, Phil York + more. I am stoked :D
> 
> And back to staying OFF topic ... u gotta love https:// when theres a web filter on the computer u are using (I am at school. bl isnt blockd but other site is



Funny how BL isn't blocked, considering drug use (even the harm reduction kind) is probably not OK as per your school's policy.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rsmJjQ3JLg


----------



## toa$t

wow, not a lot of commotion in here these days. anyway, I'm just polishing off a couple of new tunes tune and I figured I'd throw one up here. enjoy. not really sure of the genre. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22572372/toa$t - A1.mp3


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

toa$t said:


> wow, not a lot of commotion in here these days. anyway, I'm just polishing off a couple of new tunes tune and I figured I'd throw one up here. enjoy. not really sure of the genre.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22572372/toa$t - A1.mp3



Who needs genres?  Good music is good music.  Thanks for sharing that track.


----------



## junglejuice

StarOceanHouse said:


> If Shpongle is going to do Sphongletron experience, go to that one.



Shpongletron is coming to DC...do you know anything about this particular tour?

Like...what is it other than shpongle...probably visuals, etc?

:D


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Shpongletron Experience Promo Trailer


----------



## junglejuice

Thanks!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Shpongletron Experience Promo Trailer



Wow, that looks super cool! Man, I wish Posford would bring the Shpongletron to Kiev.


----------



## Pacha NYC

*Dirty South's remix of Coming Home out now!*






JUST RELEASED! Dirty South's remix of Coming Home with Diddy-Dirty Money featuring Skylar Grey. Click HERE to purchase exclusively through Beatport.

Don't miss Dirty South's return to Pacha NYC on Friday, May 14 2011


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Well he's on tour now. I'm sure he'll do one over there. Or does he never play in eastern europe?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> Well he's on tour now. I'm sure he'll do one over there. Or does he never play in eastern europe?



Shpongle play pretty regularly in Moscow, and they even came to Kiev 2 years ago (I was living in the US back then), but I don't think Ott has ever been to Kiev.

I am sure I'll hear about it if he really is going to be in town.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Just saw Digweed at Avalon. He spun a ridiculously long set (I only caught 5.5 hours).  That man has stamina!  Also, props for dj'ing progressive house for most of his 17+ year carreer.  Prog house is still not my cup of tea, but I do enjoy it once in a while, especially from someone like Digweed.  Now, I need sleep.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

yucatanboy2 said:


> Just saw Digweed at Avalon. He spun a ridiculously long set (I only caught 5.5 hours).  That man has stamina!  Also, props for dj'ing progressive house for most of his 17+ year carreer.  Prog house is still not my cup of tea, but I do enjoy it once in a while, especially from someone like Digweed.  Now, I need sleep.



Yeah Digweed is pretty awesome. Love the Northern Exposure mixes with Sasha. IMO, their brand of prog house is way better than Deadmau5 et al...


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^agreed, so agreed. Saw them at Bonaroo together in i believe '07, maybe '06, and i danced my ass off for hours.

honestly, i wouldnt even call Deadmau5 and his ilk "prog"


----------



## jpgrdnr

Happy hardcore ssssssssssucks. Lol the exercise thread reminded me how bad that shit is. I've never ever done enough pills or coke to like it. Also hard house sssssssssssucks. Lol I'm done having fun hating.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

jpgrdnr said:


> Happy hardcore ssssssssssucks. Lol the exercise reminded me how bad that shit is. I've never ever done enough piLls or coke to like it. Also hard house sssssssssssucks. Lol I'm done having fun hating.



I can't listen to most HHC (some old skul HHC is decent) when sober, but on MDMA it sounds all right. Hard house sounds like an oxymoron.


----------



## rincewindrocks

levictus said:


> Hard house sounds like an moron.



fixed


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Where I live, the only people into hard house are young tweakers and Europeans.  Levictus, do Europeans in Europe like hard house or does musical taste deteriote with emigration?


----------



## junglejuice

Anyone here listen to Sutekh?

He's staying at my house next week


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Where I live, the only people into hard house are young tweakers and Europeans.  Levictus, do Europeans in Europe like hard house or does musical taste deteriote with emigration?



Hard house is definitely not popular in Ukraine/Russia. I am not too sure about UK and Western Europe, but I would imagine it has a decent following in the UK. They have subcultures for almost every genre of EDM there.

Although I think it is quite possible that musical tastes (tolerance?) does deteriorate with emigration. When I was living in Michigan, I would often end up listening (tolerating) such utter garbage at college house parties...

I am so glad to be living in a big city with a proper EDM scene.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I've been listening to so much EDM lately I forgot how good old school metal was.  I heard Megadeth "Holy Wars" on the radio this morning and went from head-bopping to head-banging in an instant.  Now for some early Metallica...


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I really need to hit up a cool EDM event. Sensation White is coming up, so that could be cool. But a lot of the DJs will be kinda commercial, but I guess that's normal for such big events.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Is there such thing as psychedelic house? or would that be just another word for acid house?


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> Is there such thing as psychedelic house?



The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds


----------



## rincewindrocks

StarOceanHouse said:


> Is there such thing as psychedelic house? or would that be just another word for acid house?



you can check out some of the stuff under the label tech-funk, its usually slower and less steady than psytrance, but its got the same vibe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzEsgdWJZ8g

^^try this out. Its definitely got elements of acid house, electro house, and psy breaks, but in my opinion it could be called psyhouse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7b1_5Vs45Y&feature=related  <<this one too


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I love that track MDMAhead! I didn't even think of that one. 

Thanks for the suggestions, rincewindrocks.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> Is there such thing as psychedelic house? or would that be just another word for acid house?



A lot of deep house has psychedelic elements in it. And they definitely sound very different to the acid house. But then again, not all deep tracks are necessarily psychedelic, especially some of the vocal tracks.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

They Live - 7998 groovy conversation between a human and artificial intelligence.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I think it's official. The dutch are the worst when it comes to dance music.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I9Es3scrdI


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

@StarOceanHouse

I see DJ Magixx also does "Hard dubstep". I wonder why...  Although I have to say a lot of chicks who I know would probably love his mixes (and that's okay). 

@JoeTheStoner
That's a pretty crazy track.


Looking for some feedback guys:

What you guys think of creating a little profile for every genre to help noobs get into various genre and understand the difference between House/Techno.

So each main genre (no need to get into subgenres - so Drum & Bass/Jungle would be as far as we would go - no techstep etc) would have a quick description and history entry as well as selection of tracks that would be representative of the genre.

We could make this little encyclopedia via cloud sourcing. So everyone could pitch in and and that would way I would have some more free time on my hands.


----------



## rincewindrocks

4/4...its techno day!!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Has anyone ever used Subsonic?

http://www.subsonic.org/pages/index.jsp

It's a media server that allows you to stream all your mp3 to any other computer via dynamic DNS service like no-ip.com. Fucking awesome program. You can even stream your whole collection to a smartphone. Unfortunately, Ukraine doesn't have UMTS 3G, so I can't stream to my phone, but works perfectly for accessing my music collection when I am at work.

If anyone needs any help with setting it, send me a PM or w/e. You can even make a read only account for other users to let people stream you're whole music collection.


----------



## dropsonde

*lol benny benassi*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuGgItDo5_0

seriously


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Who isn't playing dubstep/pseudo-dubstep these days?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^lol yep, if they aren't playing dubstep, they're playing electrohouse.


----------



## dropsonde

he even borrowed some patches from BAR9

benassi is like 5 years behind the times


----------



## StarOceanHouse

So is Pradaman and KevinKostner the same person? I'd like to think so.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I think so too.  It's funny that somebody actually has taste in music so bad that it becomes an identifying characteristic.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> So is Pradaman and KevinKostner the same person? I'd like to think so.



I believe he is. I believe that the smods are actually banning pradaman.


----------



## dropsonde

ok i have a question about traktor

i have a internal 5.1 soundcard (m audio)revolution 5.1 and i want to use the headphone out as monitors. this can be done in virtualdj but i havent figured out how to do it in traktor?

do i need an external mixer?


----------



## wiiwee

dropsonde said:


> ok i have a question about traktor
> 
> i have a internal 5.1 soundcard (m audio)revolution 5.1 and i want to use the headphone out as monitors. this can be done in virtualdj but i havent figured out how to do it in traktor?
> 
> do i need an external mixer?



Just click the headphone icon next to the deck you want to send to your headphone channel (It is in between the gain and pan knobs)


----------



## tr14d

*What up!?*

Mixing like mad tonight!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

we should make kevinkostner an honorary member of the music and djs forum.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

His taste in music is improving.  Either that or he's become a serious member and stopped trolling.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^Nah he hasn't stopped trolling.


http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=9577689#post9577689


----------



## MDMAhead

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^Nah he hasn't stopped trolling.



Have you seen his latest contribution to the rate the song above you thread?


- Sash - Stay


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Sensation White Ukraine is coming up in 10 days! It's going to be kinda mainstream, but we are going to have big group of people going, with some ppl dropping for the first time - so it should be fun.

It's also going to be my first time dropping since early Jan. Can't wait!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Tomorrow I am seeing Gabriel & Dresden!


----------



## sacredvine

*Are you Shpongled??*

If you haven't seen shpongle perform live its time to buy your tickets, shongle is touring the us, Just caught the Vermont show last night and it is absoluely insane... You will not be disappointed.

that being said check out the site I run www.thesacredvine.com

it is an information site about shamanism, ayahuasca ect...
and also hosts my electronic psychedelic project going by the same name
sacredvine


check it out hit me up with what you think

if you want to do some psychedelic colabs sometime im down

hit me up

peace and light

Jake


----------



## Extra time

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Hey what would you guys think of a new thread where everyone picks three sets, provides the links and info for each performance, and then rates them. The only rule would be the recording must be at least 30 minutes but under 180 minutes. Also I think that each time a post of 3 mixes that our reviewed is made, I think the same genre should be used for a single post. With each new post a different genre could be chosen. Just thinking of new stuff here and there that you guys my like, you would also be allowed to upload and review mixes of your own material, but all three mixes could not just solely be you. (*The thread would be great to share mixes (only free mixes that are released FROM the artist that have the knowledge it will be downloaded & distributed everywhere will be allowed.*) Also people could make comments and then possibly rate the mixes another poster provided links for.
> 
> Just lay your thoughts on me.


I am up for it


----------



## Extra time

who has an S4 here? and do you enjoy it?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Man, I am so digging Max Cooper right. He just makes the such deep, melodic techno. Never fails to send me flying into the clouds.


----------



## StarOceanHouse




----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


>



What event is this? Looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Extra time said:


> who has an S4 here? and do you enjoy it?



got one a few months ago and absolutely LOVE it


----------



## StarOceanHouse

leviticus, it was at lightning in a bottle. It's probably the best festival we have in the west coast next to burning man. I consider it a mini-burning man. Lots of cool art, and structures to look at. I'll see if I can post some pictures.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

I have a tough choice to make and need your help.  Do I see 
A. Lee Burridge @ SpyBar where the vibe is nice and their is adequate dancing room 

or 

B. Hernan Cattaneo @ The Mid where I may be packed shoulder to shoulder w/ only room to pogo w/ my hands in the air.

The dilemma is that I prefer Cattaneo's sound but want to have room to dance.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I'd go for A. I am a firm believer that EDM events should not be jam packed and there should always be space for dancing. Otherwise its just a 'regular' concert.

That's just me tho.


----------



## rincewindrocks

levictus said:


> I'd go for A. I am a firm believer that EDM events should not be jam packed and there should always be space for dancing. Otherwise its just a 'regular' concert.
> 
> That's just me tho.


 this


----------



## xmaramena

levictus said:


> I'd go for A. I am a firm believer that EDM events should not be jam packed and there should always be space for dancing. Otherwise its just a 'regular' concert.
> 
> That's just me tho.



I used to introduce DJ's at a local club before I moved away. The resident DJ was also a strong believer in space on the floor. Although we did get a few shufflers every now and then so I guess room was made!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

xmaramena said:


> I used to introduce DJ's at a local club before I moved away. The resident DJ was also a strong believer in space on the floor. Although we did get a few shufflers every now and then so I guess room was made!



Once in a while it's alright to go to EDM events where it's jam-packed, but the really good events that you remember for the rest of your life tend to have enough space to dance. I also feel that events that are not jam-packed tend to have a better vibe and cooler people.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> I have a tough choice to make and need your help. Do I see
> A. Lee Burridge @ SpyBar where the vibe is nice and their is adequate dancing room
> 
> or
> 
> B. Hernan Cattaneo @ The Mid where I may be packed shoulder to shoulder w/ only room to pogo w/ my hands in the air.
> 
> The dilemma is that I prefer Cattaneo's sound but want to have room to dance.



It worked out better than expected.  I didn't go to either.  Instead, I got a last minute invite to an underground (literally) event w/ Brian Boncher and DJ Lego.  I got all I wanted then some; house music all night long w plenty of room to dance, no egos, and pure love in the air.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Global Gathering turned out to be pretty bomb. Too bad that Richie Hawtin turned out to be so so/ But I was really impressed by Adam Beyer, he makes some dope techno.

My jaw still hurts and the inside of my mouth is all chewed (and that's with killing a whole pack of gum). But as I see it, that's usually a good sign.


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## dropsonde

watss deadmau5??


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

How is everyone doing guys?

I just got back from a trip to London. I got to meet a lot of my high school (some of whom I haven't seen in years), so that was pretty cool. The bud is a lot better in London than in Kiev. I didn't get a chance to go any shows, but it was very nice experience, regardless.

So what has everyone else been up to while BL was offline?


----------



## jpgrdnr

Def thinking about the Traktor update. I've sorta stopped DJing in the last little bit but that will probably all change (pretty much planning a move soon). Trying to do some band stuff and recording but I think that's pretty much a lot of work given my work schedule. I actually think the soundcloud DJing stuff has been more successful really. Need to go on some sort of life altering trip both chemical or otherwise for shit to make sense.


----------



## soundsystem00

*Where is my DNB girl?*

I have been searching the land for years lookin' for a dnb girl! I have found girls who like house music, who like trance, who even like dubstep, but no dnb..

I take that back, I found a DNB girl in Los Angeles. She was a lesbian. hehe!
I knew a gogo dancer who liked dnb, but she didnt know a whole lot about it. I guess she felt like she HAD to like it because of the profession. Either way, no luck, and I want a DNB girl!

Funny. See how I base everything on music taste?

I define a lot about a person by the music they listen to.

Right now I am listening to drum n bass radio. I am a drum n bass DJ. PM me for a mix. Dubstep is OK but being a DNB head, it is almost like an imposing force.

DNB GIRLS, HOLLA!


----------



## jpgrdnr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K2aynMMBpo&feature=feedlik

mini maschine epicness!


----------



## yucatanboy2

soundsystem00, i know plenty of dnb girls in seattle


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

yucatanboy2 said:


> soundsystem00, i know plenty of dnb girls in seattle



Are they cute?  Do they want come to Ukraine for a visit?


----------



## soundsystem00

*Moving Shadow Tribute Graphic*

*Just did a badass graphic for moving shadow. Check it out.*






plz embed


----------



## soundsystem00

[ vinyl junky ] Love when my friends give me crates to play with. traktor cant do that.


----------



## rincewindrocks

i know a shit ton of dnb girls....make your way out to albuquerque, fool!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Cool work man! Moving Shadow are the bomb. One of the best D&B labels our there!


----------



## soundsystem00

rincewindrocks said:


> i know a shit ton of dnb girls....make your way out to albuquerque, fool!



been thru, homie. was on my way back from la tho and just stayed at a hotel and got drunk. seemed small


----------



## rincewindrocks

300,000 or so people, but thats nothing compared to LA or dallas....good people though


----------



## soundsystem00

rincewindrocks said:


> 300,000 or so people, but thats nothing compared to LA or dallas....good people though



Thas wussup. Hit me up mang. I stayed in los cruces for a pretty long time. Was chill, people were kinda tense though because of El Paso.


----------



## rincewindrocks

yeah, central and northern new mexico are much chiller...if you want, theres a festival going on in 2 weeks that ill be playing at...good set of headliners (Nasty Nasty, Jantsen, Johnny Fiasco, Jay Tripwire, Love & Light, Stephan Jacobs) and beautiful northern new mexico vistas...hit me up if you want, ill send you the FB link


----------



## dropsonde

man halloween here is gonna be crazy.. way to many shows to choose from, maybe too much filth for some but i haven't partied in ages and i want to skank hard. Pendelum, AC Slater, SHOCKONE, Cookie Monsta, Doctor P, Funtcase, Adroa.. hard 2 choose


----------



## StarOceanHouse

what is up with people liking EDM? It's not real music.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> what is up with people liking EDM? It's not real music.



What? 0_o


----------



## soundsystem00

^I kinda get that vibe too from EDM but I have never been so I can't judge it.






OMFG EDM!! hehe jk


----------



## bigben202

StarOceanHouse said:


> what is up with people liking EDM? It's not real music.





soundsystem00 said:


> ^I kinda get that vibe too from EDM but I have never been so I can't judge it.



I don't dislike EDM in the slightest, but i think what your meaning is anyone with time and a computer can create a catchy beat, compared to artists and bands who have skill (not saying EDM doesn't btw, just not on the same level) and a lot more effort into creating their music. Like i love my raves, but you won't ever really find me listening to that unless I'm heading to party.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

lol guys I was drunk


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I mean, I knew you were being sarcastic or something, I was just wondering where that came from lol.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

bigben202 said:


> I don't dislike EDM in the slightest, but i think what your meaning is anyone with time and a computer can create a catchy beat, compared to artists and bands who have skill (not saying EDM doesn't btw, just not on the same level) and a lot more effort into creating their music.


How quickly can you create a sound you hear in your head on a synthesizer?  How quickly can you map and remember 12 parameters across 5 or 6 devices?  How quickly can you access and control those in real time while keeping an eye on your channel levels and set flow?  EDM is more than just looping samples and punching keys.


----------



## bigben202

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> How quickly can you create a sound you hear in your head on a synthesizer?  How quickly can you map and remember 12 parameters across 5 or 6 devices?  How quickly can you access and control those in real time while keeping an eye on your channel levels and set flow?  EDM is more than just looping samples and punching keys.



I can do that all in a couple hours. How quickly can you write a song then practice it til it's perfect?


----------



## soundsystem00

Here we go


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

soundsystem00 said:


> Here we go


No we don't.


----------



## chitown rollin

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> No we don't.



Seeing any good shows soon man?


----------



## jpgrdnr

I dunno, its probably harder for producers to make music that stays relevant instead of dying out in some terrible fashionsense. Prodigys Fat of the Land comes to mind. 



> compared to artists and bands who have skill (not saying EDM doesn't btw, just not on the same level) and a lot more effort into creating their music.



I dunno man, I cranked out some Daft Punk and Murder Was the Bass over the weekend with a midi controller and Fruity but it was nowhere near as good. It takes a vast amount of time and effort to make those tracks. 

I mean fuck anyone can pick up a guitar and sing shitty songs. Bob Dylan proved that. :D


----------



## soundsystem00

fruityloops for fuckin LIFE


----------



## JoeTheStoner

dope free comp of uk bass music from adult swim http://www.adultswim.com/promos/201109_unclassified/index.html


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> dope free comp of uk bass music from adult swim http://www.adultswim.com/promos/201109_unclassified/index.html



Looks cool, dling right now.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Hi guys + girls,

JJ is going to be on vacation for a few weeks. So it might take me a little longer to keep this forum spam-free/etc. Our lovely Smod (OverDone) and lovely admin (n3o) are going to be helping me out in the meantime.

-Levi


----------



## Cyc

bigben202 said:


> I don't dislike EDM in the slightest, but i think what your meaning is anyone with time and a computer can create a catchy beat, compared to artists and bands who have skill (not saying EDM doesn't btw, just not on the same level) and a lot more effort into creating their music. Like i love my raves, but you won't ever really find me listening to that unless I'm heading to party.



Electronic music production consists of 99.9% of everything we hear today. To say it takes no talent means you must listen to a lot of the Philly harmonic orchestra, or camp fire acoustic jam sessions.

There exists this strange false dichotomy between what people believe is electronic and non-electronic music. It even pervades this culture (and we should know better). Electronic instrumentation is the backbone of the entire music industry.


----------



## soundsystem00

can i put my soundcloud here?

http://www.soundcloud.com/soundsystem00

all productions by me via fruityloops and reason 4.0

*best i have ever done...*


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

What's up with promoters putting Mim0sa on a bill with The M Machine?  WTF is The M Machine anyway?  It sounds like some manufactured shit created by a shadowy major label to sell records to all of Skrillex's, Tiesto's, and Oakenfold's fans at the same time.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> What's up with promoters putting Mim0sa on a bill with The M Machine?  WTF is The M Machine anyway?  It sounds like some manufactured shit created by a shadowy major label to sell records to all of Skrillex's, Tiesto's, and Oakenfold's fans at the same time.



Even the name kinda sucks. I mean "The M Machine"?


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Hi guys + girls!

As some of you might have noticed I just started a Best song of 2011 nominations thread. This year I would also like to do a best producer/DJ of 2011 contest. (as per StarOceanHouse's suggestion). The only thing is I am not exactly sure how we should structure this contest. 

* Should we simply allow people to nominate artists with releases in 2011? 
* How are people going to explain why they think nominated someone?
* What do we do about the whole DJ vs producer thing? Are we looks for productions or DJing (I am assuming productions)?

Any comments would be very welcome!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I think it should be based on productions and not djing. It would be too tedious to choose djs as we'd probably have to listening to live sets or mixes by them that were released this year. I think the format should be similar to best track of 2011. Now what we could have each person do is nominate 5 (or whatever you want the limit to be) producers and choose a maximum of 3 (it could be more but I think that's an ideal number)  tracks for each producer to represent them. I don't think we need people to explain why they nominated someone. Posting their best tracks for this year should suffice.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

EMD friends, I need your help making a tough decision.  There are 3 shows on the same night.  I haven't seen any of these artists live before and need to decide which show to attend.  Choices are
*
A. Claude Von Stroke/J. Phlip
B. EOTO/Disco Biscuits
C. Big Gigantic*


----------



## rincewindrocks

A all the way...theyve both been through NM multiple times, and every time has been fan-fucking-tastic


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I would go for B. I've wanted to check out EOTO for a while. Too bad they'll never come to Ukraine.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yeah after several times of listening to dubstep live, i've finally come to the realization that I will never like it. I honestly wish I could like it but something about the wobble really turns me off. Ah well, there are other genres that go beyond what dubstep does.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

There is also a lot dubstep that doesn't focus on the wobble. Some of it can even sound kinda like ambient/ psybient.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Just two more weeks till 2012. Wow! The 90s are entering the "deep past" phase. It's been 6 years since I graduated from HS. Youtube/Facebook have become an all encompassing cultural phenomenon.

I think this calls for a Pink Floyd song:

Pink Floyd - Time (Pretty Lights Remix)


----------



## junglejuice

We hustle hard



> *#6 U Street Music Hall - Washington DC*
> A lot of folks like to throw around comparisons between U Street Music Hall and Circo Loco in Ibiza. While we're not here to agree with anyone, we will say that catching a prominent DJ-producer at this venue is great experience. There's no trickery with lights or fancy VIP sections. There's just a room with low ceilings and a booth set up at one end, symbolizing the purpose of the evening. The popularity of this space is only increasing, and DJs around the world will soon request a stop in DC to their agents.



Club Planet Top 10 Dance Music Clubs of 2011


----------



## flapsandwich

*happy friday 13th...*

have a load of that 1... http://youtu.be/I4GiU0a2tC0


----------



## StarOceanHouse

For those of you still struggling with beat matching, learn it from a pro:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrklWUAVJt4

:D


----------



## junglejuice

Confirmed ticket for Burning Man 2012 as of tonight.

unf


----------



## brs677

ugh you lucky bastard!  Living out in PA makes it a little difficult to make it to things like Burning Man and Beyond Wonderland which is the 2 festivals I've wanted to go to 

Missed Avicii, but I got my tickets for MartyParty in February and I'm more than excited because he absolutely kills it

and whoever posted it, I WILL see pretty lights this year.


----------



## junglejuice

Congrats to my buddy XI... Opening up for Zed's Dead on 47 stops of their tour!


----------



## jpgrdnr

anyone check the new gear dropping at namm this year? Rane has a new mixer out:

Beat Junkies doing a demo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDGj2DYv5A4


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I miss levi


----------



## Arnold

*Emd social it goes like bssp boom ba!*

Step 1) Go to Google Translate
 Step 2) Type in “pv zk bschk pv zk
 pv bschk zk pv zk bschk pv zk pv
 bschk zk bschk pv bschk bschk pv
 kkkkkkkkkk bschk”
 Step 3) Make the Translation
 ''From: English'' "To:German"
 Step 4) Click the ''hear speech'' on the German side 
Step 5) Enjoy


----------



## Dieter

Danke, liebchen


----------



## Noodle

...been on a Machine Drum kick this week.  I may be falling for the more interesting saw toothed wubby dub audio grub.

I'm also really digging Stickleback. They are from Australia.

On a sad note, I have lots of time for tunes today and no Mary to enjoy it with.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> I miss levi



I am back! 

Sorry about the absence, I wa busy dealing with some IRL stuff. 

Btw, we still have 5 pages left before we reach the 40 page limit!


----------



## Arnold

Whoops I somehow managed to miss this one.


----------



## RedLeader

I have a dumb question.  Is there any actual difference between an artist/pair being of the form "______ & ______" or "_____ vs _____"?  Filo & Peri, Kayu vs. Albert as examples.


----------



## junglejuice

"_____&_____" implies that they normally play and/or produce as a pair. "_____vs_____" or "_______B2B______" means that they don't normally play together and are generally regarded as their own individual artists. "vs" or "B2B" lineups tend to result in cool, unexpected directions as DJ's that don't play together groove off each other, while "_____&_____" means you are getting a duo that tend to be seen as inseparable.


----------



## RedLeader

^ Thanks for that JJ, you confirmed what my hunch was!


----------



## jerseybrah

Guess i'll introduce myself to the thread

I'm a big time house-head

tech house is my favorite, but ill jam out to some progressive or electro if it doesnt sound too dubby

I'm also a hobby DJ trying to get work spinning tech


----------



## junglejuice

Just me chillin' with Mr. Freq Nasty


----------



## StarOceanHouse

120 bpm techno


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Man, this is my fourth day at my new job. I've been waking up at 7:45 am and getting home at around 8:15 pm. This is pretty intense!


----------



## jam uh weezy

listening to Hallucinogen's In Dub. haven't don't so in so long :D


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

jam uh weezy said:


> listening to Hallucinogen's In Dub. haven't don't so in so long :D



Excellent album!

I am sitting at home working on a presentation that needs to be ready by tomorrow morning.


----------



## rollonsafely

*Bassrush VS Circus!!!*

Any other BLers from Los Angeles going to this incredible show tonight? Brown&Gammon, FuntCase, Cookie Monsta, Doctor P, and Flux Pavillion?!?! Tonight is going to be absolutely epic! The Palladium had better be ready for all this insanity!


----------



## Arnold

Dubstep dispute


----------



## Bomboclat

I guess I pissed off Sinistarr today.
I got a notice on youtube that his videos had been removed for copyright infringement and I had to take copyright test to get back on my account.

Because fuck free publicity!


----------



## jpgrdnr

I bought a Roland Gaia and its basically the raddest thing ever.


----------



## oatmeal cookie

Yoooo edm social...anyone hit up Electric Forest last weekend in Michigan? 
Hands down dopest dope I ever smoked...
If Bonnaroo and all good festival fucked and had a child, and while simultaneously Rothbury was dicking down Ultra music festival...and those two baby's somehow met and fuckkkked *hand gesture* 
Their ultimate baby would be Electric forest


----------



## Bomboclat

Since I dont have a TV anymore ive been messing around with DJing and I think im ready to record my first 30 minute mix. 
Mostly Juke/footwork. Really excited to sit down and actually record it, my practice runs have been really great so far. 

:3


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

*I like dubstep...*

Especially the fact that its bringing some fucking money into the pockets of people who worked hard for many years and deserve it.
And I'll even write a dubstep tune here and there its fun theres less limits on it. 
But today I'm listening to like 5 different artists thinking damn 15 years ago they said this shit all sounds the same... BUT THIS SHIT REALLY ALL SOUNDS THE SAME
The popular dubstep sound that everyone pays to hear is the same.  I dig some of it, I like distance and the minimal shit a lil more than the more popular stuff.
I'm a little jaded so theres a part of me that misses it being our little thing way back when.  But quality control and originality are being pushed to the way side


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Ill listen to datsik and excision all day long and their shit all sounds the same.   I think it just pissed me off hearing some of that killbot shit.  I miss the underground is probably all it is


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

The edc orlando lineup is totally giving the finger to drum n bass.  They only put AK on there cause they don't have to fly him in or what???


----------



## euphoria

jam uh weezy said:


> listening to Hallucinogen's In Dub. haven't don't so in so long :D



aghhh one of my personal faves for sure 



came across this today









also bombo, you should totes post it up here somewhere when you're done, would luv to hear it!!


----------



## dropsonde

dubstep is the new justin bieber


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Not worthy of a new thread, but I'm looking at getting FL Studio Producer Edition soon.  Yea? Nay? Something better I could drop a couple hundred bucks on?

I'm not new new at production, but I've been outta  the game for a minute.


----------



## jpgrdnr

^^ its not a bad choice really. The full version comes with tons of samples and VSTs, and unlimited free updates. its not that expensive I thought 200$. Maybe get a cheap nanokey or nanopad and yer laughing with a good set of cans.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

I was gonna advise against it but I won't hate.  I've heard some damn good shit come out of FL


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Mainly plan on using it for dubstep/drumstep, or my own variation thereof.  Fat nasty bass of course, but I like my music to have some melody as well.


----------



## rincewindrocks

does anyone know who did the dubstep remix of "Its Raining Men" on Magic Mike? Cannot find info anywhere


----------



## StarOceanHouse




----------



## jpgrdnr

^^ as long as its not those crazy killing ones I'm all for it. 

Also:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtQybRnSjXU


----------



## StarOceanHouse

did i ever tell you guys how much i hate trap?


----------



## jpgrdnr

2after909 said:


> For all the haters of digital DJing: Serato Face.



Wow I just want to use vinyl now. Its like face shock from email. PvD is on there. Ridiculous. 

At least use the midi controller functions of the decks or mixer to pick your tune, there is no need to look at a laptop now.

I should start making like black vinyl plates that make your laptop invisible, or like a lcd screen synced to the video mixer.

God those laptop racks over the mixer look bloody awful.


----------



## jpgrdnr

After looking at those photos I had to watch Richie do his thing, a proper DJ:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sui24hHDZDI


----------



## Bagseed

this is justice and that pic is legendary because it shows the guy on the left using a controller which isn't plugged in. fail!


----------



## jpgrdnr

I didn't even notice but that's amazing! Their whole get up screams massive coke binge. But they're French so...

I don't know whether or not to be impressed by Diplo's business casual swag or offended that he doesn't look like a dirt bag. Also stickers on laptops are making me vomit. 






Its like yer high school teacher is DJing the dance or some shite.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

those of you who like shitty music will receive an infraction from me and the other mods.


----------



## jpgrdnr

StarOceanHouse said:


> those of you who like shitty music will receive an infraction from me and the other mods.



I think we're safe for the most part on this one. 






D:


----------



## freehugs

What's up guys?!

Its my first post here, and I'll definitely be a regular.
I produce glitch music, check it 
http://soundcloud.com/kasura


----------



## noddydonny

you did warn us.


----------



## Bomboclat

*I HAVE A DILEMMA
*
TNGHT and Roni Size are both playing in SF on 4/20
WHICH ONE DO I GO TO


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Too easy.

Roni Size.


----------



## Bomboclat

Ya but if I go to TNGHT I can say I saw Hudson Mohawke and Lunice, as well as rub it into all of my friends faces.

Roni Size would be so amazing though fuuuk


----------



## StarOceanHouse

sorry mate


----------



## junglejuice

Roni size for sure


----------



## Bomboclat

I think if I can convince my friend who I already convinced to go to TNGHT with me (that show popped up first) to come to roni size ill do roni size.

I just had my fill of DnB with Black Sun Empire last night for free after learning of SF's free DnB night. It had been months since my last DnB show and omg my addiction has re-sparked. Catch me every sunday at Stamina! 1192 Folsom!

Roni Size would be incredible.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yeah, I'm even more excited to see Black Sun Empire. I've been wanting to see them for years.


----------



## Bomboclat

SO. GOOD. LIVE. COD DAMN.

I got my friend hooked on DnB after taking him to that show. Ugh yes.


----------



## alasdairm

vice magazine's excellent 'big night out' series of magazine articles are now available as videos. they are, as with most vice content, excellent:

gabber
drum & bass
psytrance

alasdair


----------



## jpgrdnr

^^ that stuff is so funny because the guy is just weaksauce all around. I don't think he realizes that he's becomes his own Dad. Not quite there, not quite totally conservative. He's like the guy from the office you're dragging to the club who's sort of heard of these genres but has no real clue. 

I sort of hate these shows but like them at the same time. It remind me of monthlies really, where the crowd is kinda lukewarm. But then again I live in a city where they've shut down the afterhours scene. At least its something. :D


----------



## alasdairm

^ i think he totally understands his own commentary.

alasdair


----------



## junglejuice

I enjoyed them too.

I can't get over the Glasgow accent...hahaha

ECCIEEEEES

:D


----------



## jam uh weezy

http://stoneyroads.com/fatboy-slim-destroys-simon-cowells-reality-dj-show/

props!
i have similar sentiments as him regarding music events and edm subculture. i dislike the pop-culture aspect, the glamour, all that jazz.


----------



## jpgrdnr

As far as a DJ being a spectacle there's not much to see. Some DJs go into that thing, girls dressing half naked, weird costumes. Its a show - entertainment.

Shows like this already exist: Technics DMC World Champion bar shows. Go to a product demo at NAMM. Or any product demo really. 

It doesn't really translate well into TV - a DJ is simply a part of a bigger experience. Its not like a band on David Letterman or something where they play a song or two and that's it - you won the contest or whatever. 
Its like America's Got Talent the DJ version and some pale white dork who's 18 figured out how to make a dubstep track and presses play on the CDJ. Wow dude's got talent! I can just see some clone of Skrillex who is younger rocking out behind the decks!


Something tells me someone in marketing got confused in the "what's hot now" round table discussion. And somewhere along the line they've gotten cult of celebrity confused with being a DJ. 

I think at its roots its more about getting people to show up to listen to your shit and party than about anything else.  I just have a big problem with people trying to sanitize the culture. The grime and the dirty is what makes it legit.


----------



## nuttynutskin

*One of the most retarded things I've seen*

Lulz...






I like hardcore shit, but this is just ridiculous. They look like they're having seizures while being attacked by hornets. 






I'd rather listen to that any day.


----------



## Mysterie

speedcore is like a fine wine or gourmet cheese its a delicate acquired taste 

speedcore > all other electronic genre


----------



## nuttynutskin

Lol, I hope you're joking.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Fucking lol...






2.52 reminds me of this for some reason...


----------



## junglejuice

Those Dutch people have lost all control of their faces

8sus:8(


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Bomboclat said:


> the MC-303! :D
> 
> I was so close to buying that as my first piece of machinery.
> Great for stuff like hip hop and what not. MIA used it to create her first album.
> 
> 
> STH: Ebay man! I got mine off there. You just gotta know how to beat the system.



mc303 was my first piece of gear and i still love it to this day. hadso much fun with that thing


----------



## Bomboclat

COME SEE ME DJ AT 50 MASON SOCIAL HOUSE IN DOWNTOWN SAN FRANCISCO NOVEMBER 14
NO COVER
21+

ALL TLC THROWBACK SET

tu tu tu


----------



## jpgrdnr

big night out gets defensive:


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Happy New 2014 to all EDM fans and everyone else!


----------



## jpgrdnr

2014 is going to be a big year for releases! BIG CHOONS!


----------



## Folley

Who redy 4 sum big room?!?!?12?@??2


----------



## JoeTheStoner

what's up levictus ? like time no see... i see you moved to toronto ? last i recall you mentioned about translating some russian music blog for me while living in... Ukraine, was it ? 

*argh yea, can't quote or edit posts atm due to server change hiccups i assume...


----------



## Noodle

at least you can post!

:D

I miss Joe' selections across this sub-forum

where my active footsoldier at?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

tbh haven't been listening to as much music, that's reason i haven't been posting here as much as before. awhile back i'd always check blogs, music stores, have a list of releases to be sure not to miss, etc. 

also whenever i would go for a walk or jog i'd listen to some tunes but started listening to audiobooks for a change.

btw, i like the quotes you choose to share on your blog here. "Life is not a matter of holding good cards, but sometimes, playing a poor hand well."

how have you been ?


----------



## junglejuice

Well shoot!

www.deepdish.com

http://pulseradio.net/articles/2014/01/deep-dish-set-to-return


----------



## Bomboclat

Recently got picked up by Bad Shoes Records as a resident DJ. We've been putting on a monthly and its slowly gaining a following. We'll be moving to a new venue soon with a larger regular crowd. The label heads have been asking for me and a good friend of mine to be partners with the label, mostly managing shows and finding talent. Theyre fully backing my mixing which is great and if I continue to play my cards right I could have an EP in the works sometime soon.

Keepin' it fresh; keepin' it future.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> what's up levictus ? like time no see... i see you moved to toronto ? last i recall you mentioned about translating some russian music blog for me while living in... Ukraine, was it ?
> 
> *argh yea, can't quote or edit posts atm due to server change hiccups i assume...



Hey Hey! Good to hear from you! Yeah, I've moved to Toronto from Ukraine. North America has its pros / cons, but overall I think this will be a good move for my career. 

I still listen to crazy tunes techno tunes.  Less drugs tho...


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nice. on the grind, career focused. glad you doing well, especially since seeing all the wild shit going down in ukraine.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

It's really sad that people have died in the protests and activists are tortured, but this protest needs to have happened. The current government (and all their associates) need to be kicked out.


----------



## junglejuice

Just saw this on Instagram...wow


----------



## Nicholai

Anyone seen this tutorial?  I died when he broke out the beer can for 909's lol


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Might go see Gui Boratto tonight.


----------



## brimz

It. About. Davibes drop a banger if its a shit crew. N. Bad vibes .....

I go with. Anything Shades of Rhythm who. 
R always a floor filler


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Gui was awesome.


----------



## junglejuice

Gui wanted $20 on a wednesday night at a club that is typically free before 11 or 12. I said "no thanks"


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

It $32 with tax and processing fees. :/ Music was good though, although I did kinda hammered from the molly.

In other news:
http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/1/5571816/the-godfather-of-house-music-has-died


----------



## Folley

Can anyone recommend a good music forum, hopefully one focused on mixing? EDM is basically becoming my life at this point..


----------



## jpgrdnr

Folley said:


> Can anyone recommend a good music forum, hopefully one focused on mixing? EDM is basically becoming my life at this point..



djtechtools 

http://www.reddit.com/r/DJs

http://www.dubspot.com/dj/ they have online courses and stuff

practice practice practice


----------



## jpgrdnr

https://www.facebook.com/90sboilerrroom

Boiler Room took down the videos but they mixed in 90s tracks with Boiler Room vids.

I made one:


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ fookin' 'ell mate. lol great work!


----------



## Noodle




----------



## StarOceanHouse

I was at an outdoor party yesterday and the last dj to spin could not mix at all. Made no attempt to beatmatch whatsoever. He was using serato so he could have easily just pressed the sync button. The worst part of it was that he was playing some good tracks. During the transitions, I stopped dancing and stared at him with a look of disgust on my face. 






Apparently he's an actor. Dorian Missick


----------



## FuckWithRaw

Lame! What even is mixing without beat matching?? Other than annoying...


----------



## Noodle

junglejuice said:


> Just saw this on Instagram...wow




I bought a used copy of the cdr in a village shop.  It is still a lifelong favorite, and damn don't they look like youngins!


----------



## nuttynutskin

*Gurning old school ravers*

A couple of videos of old shool raves I found I thought some of you might find amusing...

Guy in the parachute outfit actually has some moves lol.






Gotta love the guy in the black cutoff.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm old school but not that old school. I remember this place we used to go to in downtown LA called the Orion. MDMA was so easy to get. You just had to walk around and listen for people saying X, K Chronic. The smokeout area was always full of people rolling. Similar look to that guy grinning lol. Ah the good ol days.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Would you say there was a better vibe back then than now? I'm no raver but I do like electronic music sometimes and find the history interesting. Either way it's impossible to watch the one dude and not feel happy.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

The vibe was about the same but I think the music was better. Mind you I got into raving around 2001. That's about when it was getting popular. Smaller events always have better vibes than the massives. With massives you get a mixture of people. Last massive I went to was EDC when they had it in Los Angeles. It's probably the first and last time I witnessed a fight at a massive. Never again. Nowadays, I prefer going to smaller events. THe only massives I'll attend are the psytrance onces. Those seem truer to the original vibe of raves.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Where do you live? You should try attending one and see for yourself.


----------



## nuttynutskin

I live somewhere in the northwest lol. But where I live there's really no scene, electronic or otherwise. I went to one about 16 years ago but I can't really remember that much about it. I think it was alright, but that was a long time ago. Other than that I was outside of another one I was planning on going to also years ago, but it was literally in a tiny bakery they had rented out with speakers big enough for a large ampitheater blasting out some sort of boring electro crap that had no melody and was basically just bass and weird sound effects. Needless to say I didn't even bother paying the 5 bucks to get in.


----------



## Noodle

I went to parties stone cold sober a few times in the early 90's.   I found MDMA in about 1995.

I haven't rolled in about ten years.  But, my love for the sound/music coupled with the tribal aspect of attending a proper one off will never fade.

I am hooked for life.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

nuttynutskin said:


> I live somewhere in the northwest lol. But where I live there's really no scene, electronic or otherwise. I went to one about 16 years ago but I can't really remember that much about it. I think it was alright, but that was a long time ago. Other than that I was outside of another one I was planning on going to also years ago, but it was literally in a tiny bakery they had rented out with speakers big enough for a large ampitheater blasting out some sort of boring electro crap that had no melody and was basically just bass and weird sound effects. Needless to say I didn't even bother paying the 5 bucks to get in.




http://emeraldcityedm.com/upcoming-edm-events-calendar/

Once you go to an event, start making friends. Eventually you'll find a party that will suit your tastes.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Legowelt has a nice collection of synthesizers


----------



## jpgrdnr

I see syntuh-sighzurgers!

Wouldn't mind the Jupiter!


----------



## nuttynutskin

StarOceanHouse said:


> http://emeraldcityedm.com/upcoming-edm-events-calendar/
> 
> Once you go to an event, start making friends. Eventually you'll find a party that will suit your tastes.



Honestly there isn't really anything I'm interested in where I live. It's all psytrance and stuff like that (no offense to those who like it). But I tend to like the harder stuff that's popular in the Scandanavian countries like hardstyle, digital hardcore etc.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Which is why you should start going to parties (regardless if it's not your style of music) and connect with people. I'm sure there are hardstyle parties there. You just haven't found them. 

Or just go to the psytrance parties. It might grow on you. I used to hate psytrance


----------



## ststuck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHrys-MgIQ4


----------



## MajorBong

*Raves & Rants*

Are smores really the best kind of candy kid treat or is it just about the word smore?

I'm pretty sure deadmau5 is just to make raves seem cooler for a little bit before he gets too cool and everyone starts hating him because he got too cool. And then all of a sudden people want to go to the actual cool raves instead, which are all in Utah and Colorado, but mostly Utah.

I'm pretty sure ASOT 600 was the best rave I've ever not been to because I was watching it at home on the TV.

And I'm pretty sure noone calls them that anymore because they don't even know what sounds sound like and why you're supposed to call them raves.

I may have posted this one and I don't know why I think it's the "best ever feeling playlist".

Maybe that's because the best ever playlist shouldn't be the best ever music but the music that gives you the best ever feeling.

https://open.spotify.com/user/kvnirving/playlist/5WeSBcN0rEC6OwwG5ey6g4

https://open.spotify.com/album/6k8vwA4WdrwJUnVTogVFgb

Obviously pure trance 2 is better music. It's most likely a thing though where the best ever music isn't going to give you the best ever feeling. And the best ever feeling music is probably going to sound all bad compared to the best ever music. Troll right?

Why are all the cool raves in Utah?

Because Utah has this specific mountain there:





And all the cool kid snowboarders that know it's one of the best snowboarding mountains need raves to go to.

Best part of mountain kept off picture so I can keep it secret.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

sex


----------



## jpgrdnr

my god you wouldn't believe how hard google does not want to show me a picture of a Technics 1200 and a hot girl.


----------



## jpgrdnr




----------



## jpgrdnr




----------



## Noodle

Of course she has her top on!


If you know what I mean and are confused, it is okay.


Just breathe...



lol


----------



## nuttynutskin

*Funny Thunderdome Interviews*

Not intended to offend anyone, just found this funny...


----------



## JahSEEuS

golden.

is that chick from 3:05 evey?


----------



## nuttynutskin

Haha... Either her or Jimmy the cab guy.


----------



## nuttynutskin

Short old school gabber documentary. Just hit closed caption for the English subs...


----------



## jpgrdnr

Ordered a Maschine Jam, we shall see how it goes!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

checkin RA best live acts...

@28:10 sorcery


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## JoeTheStoner

moderat - bad kingdom has 9 milli views MIND BLOWN. i prefer the head high remix, but damn!


----------



## Noodle

I forgot about this mix:


----------



## Kittycat5

JoeTheStoner said:


> moderat - bad kingdom has 9 milli views MIND BLOWN. i prefer the head high remix, but damn!



I have running the remixes on vinyl


----------



## JoeTheStoner

i'd definitely cop that. just recall back in the day bumpin that track like crazy, livin like a hermit... i dunno just weird when "views" come in to the mix, especially with music i considered... well, underground ?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Drexciya - Grava 4 
Rating /
4.0/5

mrpink046 hrs 50 mins ago
a 4 yo straight up fuck you man

guys, read music reviews blazed af. trust me.


----------



## kaya_9

nuttynutskin said:


> Haha... Either her or Jimmy the cab guy.



hahaha...fuckin' A...It's Bubbles!


----------



## Kittycat5

Im sure y'all spend time on youtube, soundcloud etc. You feel this is the new crate digging?


----------



## jpgrdnr

Nope. There's some weird shit that you'll never find online in shops. But buying online changed the game for getting tracks you'd never find in a record shop. 
I definitely think those producer vids have it right tho where if you are digging for vinyl you are more likely to get samples. But if I want to DJ psybient or some obscure genre then online is the way to go.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

in a way, yea. just searching for samples, don't matter how the sounds get into your ears.

man we have it too easy!

shout out https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diggin'_in_the_Crates_Crew
.


----------



## Tranced

jpgrdnr said:


> I definitely think those producer vids have it right tho where *if you are digging for vinyl you are more likely to get samples. *



I've just spent a good few minutes trying to work out what you could possibly mean here. If you're in a shop searching for vinyl... you'll get more samples?

Must be some simple language barrier/cultural thing, or possibly some strange law of the universe I wasn't privy to, but I'm definitely missing something.


----------



## jpgrdnr

> if you are digging for vinyl you are more likely to get samples



hahhahaha Ill break it down for you. 

digging for vinyl aka crate digging in hiphop was a thing like in the cover to DJ Shadow's Endtroducing where you aren't buying records to listen to persay...but you are buying records to record and sample from to use in such things as a EMU SP1200 or an AKAI or a DAW aka a computer. So youtube shows like Mass Appeal Rhythm Roulette, where producers basically choose a bunch of records at random and then sample them to make a track.

Its just how things were done back in the day. Sure, you could buy a CD and sample from that, but with hip hop....lofi is kinda must. So if you record a snare off of some Funk record its dirty, plus if you do it with a SP1200...



> However, its use as a phrase sampler produces a "gritty" sound due to the machine's 26.04 kHz sampling rate (roughly half the fidelity of a compact disc), its SSM2044 filter chips and its 12-bit sampling resolution.



it gets really dirty. Its a turntablism thing too where people would buy doubles of records to scratch. And obviously this was a bigger thing too with Jungle, Rap, maybe Pop music and of course Microhouse.

Maybe its the fact that used records shops have record players where you can listen to records.

Also, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sampling_(music)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ thanks for the read.

random RA comment "Konstantin will close each event with a long, wandering poem while other members of the collective hum sad chords in unison" *fuck me at least pc music were self aware*


----------



## JoeTheStoner




----------



## Noodle

kindah related because I might be super high nshtuff:






...track is circa 93.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ i am also. this track is insane for 93. i am going to call it "proto-vaporwave" take the first 5 min n' there ya go.

that shit is bangin tho fr. nice!


----------



## Noodle

before the world wide web explosion, and before my first dose of MDMA! I spent a lot of time with this CD:






I definitely picked it up at a shop shortly after it was released.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

that album's intro is horny


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Vin Diesel is launching an EDM career, promises to “blow people’s minds”

Diesel has joined forces with Steve Aoki for a “monster track”. 

http://www.factmag.com/2017/05/02/vin-diesel-launching-edm-career-promises-blow-peoples-minds/

i am laughing so hard rn.


----------



## Noodle

...popped up on my Facebook feed a couple of times in the last few days.

Isn't Aoki the Asian Gallagher of the EDM concert circuit?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Noodle said:


> Isn't Aoki the Asian Gallagher of the EDM concert circuit?



that is so accurate ^ even that pic... wow.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## StarOceanHouse

it's such an awful song but i can't stop listening to it due to it's comedic value


----------



## jpgrdnr

Anyone who stagedives into a trampoline and flies into the stage deserves what they get.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I'm still trying to picture jumping off the stage into a trampoline and then ending up back on stage.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Wonder no longer:





@1:05


----------



## JoeTheStoner

jaw dropped. had some real moments with dudes music.

Marcus Kaye, the long-serving UK artist known as Marcus Intalex and Trevino, has died. 

https://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=39107


----------



## jpgrdnr

I really want to buy Form. Fuck.


----------



## Tranced

JoeTheStoner said:


> jaw dropped. had some real moments with dudes music.
> 
> Marcus Kaye, the long-serving UK artist known as Marcus Intalex and Trevino, has died.
> 
> https://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=39107



Woah, FUCK.

Certainly the first 'celeb' death that's ever really bothered me.

The guy was a total asset to d&b. I'll never forget the first time I took xanax when I woke up with a hangover at like 5 in the morning after a night out.

Next thing I knew I was blasting liquid d&b, spring cleaning my house with the sunrise beaming through the window and a huge grin on my face.

First time I got xanax, and first time I got d&b.

He had a very likeable personality on his podcasts. Also saw him in Newcastle and he obviously rinsed the place. Can remember hearing this in the club and googling the lyrics when I got home to ID the tune:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O9DTjnhLkWY

Cheers for the memories Marcus


----------



## BlueBull

Tranced said:


> Woah, FUCK.
> 
> Certainly the first 'celeb' death that's ever really bothered me.
> 
> The guy was a total asset to d&b. I'll never forget the first time I took xanax when I woke up with a hangover at like 5 in the morning after a night out.
> 
> Next thing I knew I was blasting liquid d&b, spring cleaning my house with the sunrise beaming through the window and a huge grin on my face.
> 
> First time I got xanax, and first time I got d&b.
> 
> He had a very likeable personality on his podcasts. Also saw him in Newcastle and he obviously rinsed the place. Can remember hearing this in the club and googling the lyrics when I got home to ID the tune:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O9DTjnhLkWY
> 
> Cheers for the memories Marcus



Yeah man I was shocked when I heard as well. This dude helped shape the entire genre from way back when it all started, he's been at it for more than 25 years. It's been a bad month, first Chris Cornell now this 

My favourites. Thanks Marcus 
4hero - 9 By 9 (Marcus Intalex & ST Files Remix)
and of course
Marcus Intalex - Temperance

Going to liquicity festival in juli. If you like liquid, that's the place to be


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nice to hear the memories






great comments "Love the 12 hour drinking session, followed by dropping Messiah on dubplate as the first tune of the set! Bet that seemed like a great idea for the first 4 minutes or so! RIP Marcus - what an absolute legend.﻿"

i remember sneaking listens on my earbuds of messiah in high school class! *pull the wire through long sleeves then rest palm on side of head, while secretly vibing to ill tunes. real heads know LOL ;p


----------



## JoeTheStoner

article about hearing loss from RA . good read. 

https://www.residentadvisor.net/features/2985

who remembers it's all gone pete tong


----------



## Noodle

Badger badger!


----------



## jpgrdnr

I own it on DVD ha!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

not surprised, real heads know! LOL



JoeTheStoner said:


> article about hearing loss from RA . good read.
> 
> https://www.residentadvisor.net/features/2985
> 
> who remembers it's all gone pete tong





Noodle said:


> Badger badger!





jpgrdnr said:


> I own it on DVD ha!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

for the last few nights i been zoning out to my dude ASC - The Farthest Reaches

also drippin with the same flavor sauce ASC - Return Of The Emissary 

and finally since i heard it on www.inputselector.fr 290 https://fracture-label.bandcamp.com/track/dissolve

 if you fancy space explorationl, this is the stuff right here. going for a ride


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Noodle

ASC is good stuff.

I'm on a Plastic City kick this week.

I guess I really am a tech-house head forever.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

cool, i use to really get down "tech-house"  that stuff is super catchy, like bookshade ? scsi-9 , think a lot of stuff on kompakt too.


----------



## Noodle

Check this out when you get the chance:  https://www.discogs.com/Almunia-New-Moon/release/2855526


----------



## Kaden_Nite

One of my favourite clips from Australia circa 2000. Love the watercolour animation, the imagery is like something out of a dream.
Reminds me of good times.


----------



## Noodle

kind of funny:






:D


----------



## JoeTheStoner

noobs https://learningmusic.ableton.com/


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://lacma.tumblr.com/post/162767690456/in-dedication-to-the-rave-and-party-crew

https://www.instagram.com/map_pointz/?hl=en


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Tranced

Pots and pans tribal techno; this is incredible:

https://www.facebook.com/Technotv1/...waPCi-ry8daDtS3BQ51YoZIUaMwC9XqRc9ga4uuyzkQQE


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Tranced said:


> Pots and pans tribal techno; this is incredible:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Technotv1/...waPCi-ry8daDtS3BQ51YoZIUaMwC9XqRc9ga4uuyzkQQE



yup.  man that sound instantly reminded me of this track Michel Cleis - La Mezcla (Original Mix)


i'm also reminded of this "In April of this year, Donato Dozzy took a set of mouth harps back to his parent’s house in the Italian countryside and set about exploring the possibilities of that most basic of instruments. "

https://dozz.bandcamp.com/

amazeballs!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

1200s for $1600 US https://www.residentadvisor.net/news.aspx?id=39785

i have a pair of vestax pdx-2000s, store was out of 1200s, what a mistake =/ , i'd like to get back into "turntablism" one day though... i was so fascinated by that shit growing up.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Technics always comes out with some turntable that costs tons. The gold plated ones, or the mk5s or mk6s. I bought a Numark TT200 and bent the motor or something. My TT500 works fine I guess, although it is basically plastic. My god tho never buy a Numark mixer!

The MK2 is pretty trash tho.

As much as the nostalgia is there I'd much rather DJ on an Allen and Heath with Traktor. The Pioneers looks decent though.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

jpgrdnr said:


> As much as the nostalgia is there I'd much rather DJ on an Allen and Heath with Traktor. The Pioneers looks decent though.


/me raises glass. cheers to that dude. purely nostalgic reasons in my case... a pair of 1200s and a vestax mixer https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Turntables_and_mixer.jpg

prices being what they are now, and to be honest i rather "produce" BUT definitely something i'd like to have once again. man i'ma youtube classic dj stuff .  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4alEtaiSw5M


----------



## jpgrdnr

dont get me wrong if I had a couple of grand spare I'd probably get some Technics and maybe a Rane, maybe AH and just have a decent turntable setup. I still have records. I'd probably need a couple of grand to buy some records. And just spin some old skool Breaks or Big Beat, record some sets.

Its just incredibly easier to mix and mix in other directions when beatmatching is not a problem. I can buy 15 tracks or more for the price of a record shipped.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yup , i'm with ya on all that. economical, actual weight... when it comes to practicality the choice is obvious

nostalgia often trumps reason tho heh. heck if i were an actual dj i'd still collect vinyl... i should start that anyways. not gonna pay collector prices on rare stuff, just affordable tunes that i feel a connection to. i really do appreciate the artwork + color and marble vinyl is so pretty.


----------



## Tranced

I think my soundcard is fucked.


----------



## Noodle

copypasta:



> Well, that's because people have a hard time judging the TR-8 as an instrument of it's own. Instead they compare it to it's older brother, the Legendary TR-808. The TR-808 has that "magic feeling" that analog gear provides. If you line up two 808s, you'll notice after a while that they sound different from each other. That's because the 808 is analogue driven, all the sounds are generated by transistors, so while the core sounds are always the same, there are little nuances you can spot here and there every once in a while. That's where that piece of gear got it's name from, TR actually stands for Transistor Rhythm. That's why some of the "samples" we all know sound "synthetic". Feeling this, Roland actually started sampling sounds in their 909 model. The Hi-hats weren't generated by hardware on the 909 model, instead they were sampled and stored into the internal ROM. Digital sampling evolved, and it's now closer to achieving this effect, through clever techniques like soft modulation/noise insertion (infinite method) and stuff like "Round Robin" sampling (finite method) where you feed one slot with "X" number of slightly different samples from the same sound and every time it plays one random sample from that "X" sample pool. Now, the TR-8 is a great instrument, but if you throw the TR-808 into the equation, which makes sense since the TR-8 is a digital emulation of the 808, I understand why people diss the TR-8, and, this is my personal opinion here, I think they are right. While the TR-8 has more options and a more up to date context, sound wise, for people who know how the 808 well, the TR-8 it's "close but no cigar" Like Telekom Elektronic Beats said, you listen with your ears. Still, the TR-8 is the best way to get a TR-808 if you CAN'T get a TR-808. This is only my opinion on the subject, I'm curious to listen to what Richie would have said about this subject if he was asked to.?


----------



## Noodle




----------



## JoeTheStoner

og richie . i need to revisit his plastikman work .the cover that was a sheet of blotter . DOPE


----------



## JoeTheStoner

not a new years thing, just a thing. i deleted all the songs off my phone and my playlist on winamp that was months old. 

i'm putting more techno and experimental tunes back in my life. stuck on a lot of pop/rap/trap.  

i actually recall someone i think richie in  a M_nus doc with his label mates not listening to any music for a few months...


----------



## nuttynutskin

Lol...


----------



## Kittycat5

nuttynutskin said:


> Lol...



I dont like Bassnectar but fuck those complaining.


----------



## jpgrdnr

im likin the fact we could care less about AVicii kicking the can. %)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

yea. i was surprised to hear of his passing, even more so the cause... but i was totally unfamiliar with him and his work.


----------

